# Random pics



## Toddppm

I thought somebody had started this before but will try again, add a pic once in a while.......


----------



## Adkpk

Toddppm said:


> I thought somebody had started this before but will try again, add a pic once in a while.......



Good to see someone has talent. 







Across the street from our weekend get away.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Todd, that raht thar is _funny_! 


Beautiful place, Bob! Where's the "green with envy" smiley here, anyway?  




I'll chip in: A picture of a menu. In China. Just pick the one you want, and it will be cooked up for you.






Well, you _said _random!


----------



## LAH

West Virginia Coal Miner


----------



## wood4heat

How about a worn 3 stage Pro Action shock piston?


----------



## Vangellis

We had a fox family living at the edge of my neighbors field for a few months. Think they moved on. The path the fox is on I cut through my neighbors fields........to access firewood of course. 










Kevin


----------



## LAH

Nice picture Kevin.


----------



## wood4heat

Here's a good one of a sail fish we caught on a trip to Costa Rica this summer.


----------



## wood4heat

Does it get any more random than turtle p#rn?


----------



## treemandan

Short block, Suzuki Samuri 1.8 liter. Oct. 1998 Aruba. One happy island, its true. I didn't want to leave. I wanted to stay and get a job fixin samuri'es..ses. T'was chucked by the side of the road.


----------



## treemandan

wood4heat said:


> Does it get any more random than turtle p#rn?



not really, I have tons.


----------



## Vangellis

wood4heat said:


> Here's a good one of a sail fish we caught on a trip to Costa Rica this summer.



Excellent.



Kevin


----------



## Toddppm

rollin


----------



## boostnut

The worst part of a good fishin trip. De Havilland Turbo Otter coming in to pick us up from a week of fly-in fishing a couple hundred miles north of International Falls MN.


----------



## dchd1130




----------



## treemandan

dchd1130 said:


>



Don't get me started on the kid pics.One more time case you missed it


----------



## LAH

Montana Whitetail


----------



## ents

Good ole Rusty


----------



## treemandan

LAH said:


> Montana Whitetail



What? Even the deers have guns now? What did he try to do, rob ya? Good thing you dropped him before he got a shot off.


----------



## LAH

It took a lot of nerve but I stood my ground. HEE HEE


----------



## Mkarlson

The kids',the wife's, and my pumkin carvings for this year.

Should of put these up couple days ago but just ran across this thread


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Anyone know where this is?


----------



## stihl sawing

I would be willing to bet it's not around here anywhere. I give up, Where is it.


----------



## dimanager

Looks like Ruby Falls near Chattanooga.

Sam


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Berkeley Springs, West Virginia

http://berkeleyspringscastle.org/castle/BerkeleySpringsCastle.html

I got to tour the place when I was about 6 yrs old. I guess they no longer allow tours now though with the new owner.

It also has an interesting history behind it.

Mike


----------



## Toddppm

That's cool. I have a friend near there and didn't notice it when going through. I want to take the family there sometime on a day trip just to check out the area.
This castle is a couple miles from me, new owners don't allow tours anymore either but the previous owner showed me and my kids around.
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2231


----------



## Mike Cantolina

You can see it from route 522 but it isn't easy and only in the winter. I was coming back from VA Beach with the girlfriend and wanted to show her only to find that we couldn't get in. 

I wasn't even aware of the one you visited. That's great that you got to check it out.

Mike


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Toddppm said:


> That's cool. I have a friend near there and didn't notice it when going through. I want to take the family there sometime on a day trip just to check out the area.
> This castle is a couple miles from me, new owners don't allow tours anymore either but the previous owner showed me and my kids around.
> http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2231



Hey, Todd! That's close to me, and I didn't know it exists! Thanks for the heads-up.  

We got a tour 'bout a year ago that included the mill at Aldie, plus the James Monroe mansion, just a tad north of there on 15. The owners allowed a group of homeschoolers to tour their house. Pretty neat stuff!


----------



## mile9socounty

This was from the Jim Creek/Cavitt Creek Fire.


----------



## Jacob J.

Wow, whose yarder was that? I know Plikat had a tower side up Little River somewhere when that Jim Creek fire was going on...


----------



## Jacob J.

Here's a Sky Crane shot from the Rich Fire (Quincy, CA.) - I was getting ready for a 400 ac. burnout.


----------



## mile9socounty

Jacob J. said:


> Wow, whose yarder was that? I know Plikat had a tower side up Little River somewhere when that Jim Creek fire was going on...



Whitaker was in charge of the operation. So I'm assuming its theirs. Heres a few more shots.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/P7120298.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/P7120297.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/P7120296.jpg


----------



## Jacob J.

Too bad for Whitaker...I know a few of their old boys, cutters mostly...I'm sure they took the insurance though.


----------



## mile9socounty

I hope so. I couldn't get pictures of everything they lost. A D9 got toasted as well, up the hill from the yarder. Holding one of the guide lines. They also lost a cable truck. Full of new cable. The carriage. But no one lost their life. So that's a plus.


----------



## gekko

at my workplace




V12 1800HP


----------



## scotclayshooter

This was in a skip, Any good?


----------



## LAH

How big a boat is that? :jawdrop:


----------



## jcrenfrow

*big bass*

I caught this monster while fishing for crappie. I should have mounted it:jawdrop:


----------



## LAH

Great fish.


----------



## Janjac

:jawdrop: What a catch!!
How are you gonna cook it ?


----------



## jcrenfrow

*Slug*

Winchester Platinum Tip Hollow Point Slug 12 ga. 400 Gr. OZ #SABOT SLUG 14.89 box of 5. Last year this slug went thru 3 ft of doe at 40 yards crushing her front shoulder on impact and I found it just under her skin at opposite rear. Hardly even effected, so much for expansion but it sure was tasty


----------



## Cedarkerf

Rolls Royce RB211 you can see contrail coming off the ground into the inlet. Cell phone pic so not best quality.


----------



## Jacob J.

Here we be...


----------



## dimanager

Crater Lake?


----------



## Jacob J.

dimanager said:


> Crater Lake?



Yes, looking down from Mt. Scott.


----------



## LAH

*Knife & Sword*


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

jcrenfrow said:


> Winchester Platinum Tip Hollow Point Slug 12 ga. 400 Gr. OZ #SABOT SLUG 14.89 box of 5. Last year this slug went thru 3 ft of doe at 40 yards crushing her front shoulder on impact and I found it just under her skin at opposite rear. Hardly even effected, so much for expansion but it sure was tasty




 

You eat shotgun slugs?


----------



## dimanager

Jacob J. said:


> Yes, looking down from Mt. Scott.



I was just out there this summer. Indescribable blue water, awesome site. We were there in June and we could not drive around the lake because of snow.

Sam


----------



## saxonman

here is a pic of me using my old 044


----------



## Toddppm

On the USS Midway


----------



## kennertree

Got this one the other day.


----------



## RPM

Toddppm said:


> On the USS Midway



Grumman Wildcat??


----------



## Toddppm

Don't remember but looking at their site I think it must be the C1 Trader? http://www.midway.org/site/pp.asp?c=eeIGLLOrGpF&b=3039049


----------



## mile9socounty

Lightning Strike. Nice eh?


----------



## LAH




----------



## iCreek

Here are a few the week after I got my new Nikon DSLR..

My Ferguson TE-20 Tractor.






A Rose shot near the back deck.






Another Rose shot, same place.






Got Bull ?


----------



## RandyMac

Some aerial shots of my little town, Crescent City, CA


----------



## tomtrees58

*casey l i*

Long Island 08


----------



## LAH

RandyMac

Any surf fishing there?


----------



## RandyMac

LAH,
All kinds, jetty, pier and rock fishing too. We also have two rivers near by, and a few lakes.


----------



## ents

Hey iCREEK,

That's some fantastic resolution on the digital. Great shots.


----------



## STLfirewood

iCreek said:


> Here are a few the week after I got my new Nikon DSLR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got Bull ?



That bull looks like he was pushed pretty good on the feed. Was that a club calf?

Scott


----------



## stihlloggin

*Here's a nice mess!*

this is a bear trap i found in one of my coridors on a forest service job this summer.


----------



## Jacob J.

ents said:


> Hey iCREEK,
> 
> That's some fantastic resolution on the digital. Great shots.



+1-

Here's my type 3 ship on a 260-acre burn in the lower Klamath basin.


----------



## kennertree

*Some cats we caught over the weekend*


----------



## LAH

Nice Tennessee Kats.  

Catch them in a lake or river?


----------



## kennertree

Ft. Loudon lake.


----------



## S Mc

Cornmeal or flour??

Sylvia


----------



## iCreek

Jacob J. said:


> +1-
> 
> Here's my type 3 ship on a 260-acre burn in the lower Klamath basin.



Is a "type 3 ship" another name for a chopper? Wow, what does it take to fly or own one of those?


----------



## LAH

kennertree said:


> Ft. Loudon lake.



Thanks


----------



## kennertree

S Mc said:


> Cornmeal or flour??
> 
> Sylvia



I'ts not a very clean lake so there is an advisory not to eat unless they are young fish. My buddy took a few home and fried them up but I didn't eat any.


----------



## kennertree

LAH said:


> Thanks



My friend that took us has a guide service, he is from West Virginia, not sure what part though.


----------



## TreeWizard

Winter in Western New York.


----------



## Jacob J.

iCreek said:


> Is a "type 3 ship" another name for a chopper? Wow, what does it take to fly or own one of those?



Yes, that one is a Bell 206 Jet-Ranger. I manage it for the Bureau of Land Management in central Oregon. I also manage a couple type 2s- a Bell 212 and a Bell Super 204. They are owned/operated by Henderson Aviation.



TreeWizard said:


> Winter in Western New York.



Nice Pics of NY!

Here's the main winery/distillery in downtown Carlton, Oregon- population: 800.


----------



## JAL

first fire of 2008 

View attachment 83273


----------



## S Mc

Pictures of the kids.

Tyrant # 1







Tyrant # 2






Sylvia


----------



## iCreek

S Mc - love the kids !!!

Here is an extra kid we have running around the farm.


----------



## S Mc

iCreek, we are currently sans feline patrol. (Which I could really use in the barn.) But our JRTs are just as incredible mousers and, unfortunately, birders. The little girl, Jessie, in top photo, has taken a mature bird in flight. We ended up taking all bird boxes out of the fenced garden area and placing them further out. Gives the baby birds a chance at least, while they are learning to fly.

Sylvia


----------



## Burvol




----------



## clutch25

Me on Pikes Peak last summer....






From the starting line....






At the top!


----------



## Toddppm

Looks like a ton of fun, I'd love to try that.

Last handful from the garden before the weather could melt them and after they got pickled.


----------



## Adkpk

Burvol said:


>



You must be fast.:jawdrop:  


Lake trout?


----------



## Burvol

Small Chinook Salmon, 14 lbs. if I remember right.


----------



## Vangellis

Got caught in a gust of wind snowblowing a few years ago. Literally took my breath away.











Kevin


----------



## Richard_

bacon






outside of Oakridge Oregon


----------



## Jacob J.

Richard- nice pic! Looks like near the area where the "Warner Creek" fire was, what an adventure that was!


----------



## bigbadbob

A meadow in bloom, out on my ATV.


----------



## Richard_

my old stomping grounds back in Ca. , ran a route in the Napa Valley for 8 years


----------



## S Mc

bigbadbob said:


> A meadow in bloom, out on my ATV.



Absolutely beautiful, bbb!

Sylvia


----------



## S Mc

Richard, which vineyard? I lived in the Napa Valley back in the 60s. Probably a totally different place now, but was a fantastic area to grow up in.

Sylvia


----------



## stihl sawing

That's making me hungry, Why is it bacon is sooooo good.


----------



## Ljute

*Random, but with trees*

This is nice trail, nice trees, and my best friend who is up for a hike any time.


----------



## kennertree

A few turkeys I saw near the road the other day.


----------



## Ljute

kennertree said:


> A few turkeys I saw near the road the other day.



I can see a bit of resemblance to a turkey vulture. Somehow I don't think this guy would taste as good... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty

Ljute said:


> I can see a bit of resemblance to a turkey vulture. Somehow I don't think this guy would taste as good... :greenchainsaw:



FRIEND!!!!!

anyone know how i can make this pic into my avatar?

edit: damn what a handsome fella.


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


> That's making me hungry, Why is it bacon is sooooo good.



WHy does bacon taste so good? Cause it taste like bacon?



This is a well balance meal, guaranteed to get you to noon. Adjust your portions as needed.

I took this pic a few months ago cause I was amazed at how much bacon I will eat. I thought I had a good helping there until I saw the other bacon pan pic. That looks like so real nice thick slab.


----------



## Old Goat

*avatar size pics*



oldirty said:


> FRIEND!!!!!
> 
> anyone know how i can make this pic into my avatar?
> 
> edit: damn what a handsome fella.



I think that I should go to bed, I am to the point that I am making avatar pic's for a complete stranger, Ha. These should be small enough for an avatar. If not you can reduce them with paint. Not sure if you were fond of the whole bird or just the lovely head so you get both. Just open up the link for the picture you want, copy the address, and paste the link in the "http://" box for adding or changing your avatar.

I am some-what fond of the turkey vultures myself. I like how they will sit on the fence posts and sun themselves all day with their wings spread as in the picture.


----------



## ShoerFast

This photo was used in the Sept 08 issue of Blade Magazine in an article by Ed Fowler titled 'Dose a Knife really Have a Soul?'


----------



## Adkpk

stihl sawing said:


> That's making me hungry, Why is it bacon is sooooo good.



Cause it has a lot of fat. That's why diet or low fat food is tasteless, no fat. And that there is a good reason not to bother to eat it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan

Adkpk said:


> Cause it has a lot of fat. That's why diet or low fat food is tasteless, no fat. And that there is a good reason not to bother to eat it. :greenchainsaw:



So then I should eat my mother in law?


----------



## Ljute

Old Goat said:


> I am some-what fond of the turkey vultures myself. I like how they will sit on the fence posts and sun themselves all day with their wings spread as in the picture.



I like this one!

This turkey vulture was sunning itself atop our garage. He stayed for about 1 hour. It was the day before Halloween too.


----------



## Adkpk

treemandan said:


> So then I should eat my mother in law?



That's right, you go first.  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bigoak00

*One of my bird dogs*

My English Setter pointing a quail.


----------



## Nuzzy

Early in the latest storm







Later on in the storm 







Mmmmmm, big chunks of wood in furnace keeping us nice and toasty whilst burning for hours and hours :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treemandan

*My take so far this week*






I am such a dik heh heh


----------



## Richard_

S Mc said:


> Richard, which vineyard? I lived in the Napa Valley back in the 60s. Probably a totally different place now, but was a fantastic area to grow up in.
> 
> Sylvia



not sure , it's on the highway between Napa and Yountville , I miss Napa


----------



## stihlloggin

heres a picture of me leaving a tree i just cut. It was leaning very heavy uphill so i stacked a couple "big" wedges on it and tipped it over. Dont try this at home!


----------



## Richard_




----------



## boostnut




----------



## boostnut

One of these days I'll figure out how to post the s.o.b. in my post.


----------



## stihl sawing

boostnut said:


>


WTH is that, Looks like a cat exploded. Or barbedwire wrapped around a driveshaft.


----------



## scotclayshooter

boostnut said:


> One of these days I'll figure out how to post the s.o.b. in my post.


You mean like this 





Ouch!

Look at this link for a easy how to
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204&page=3


----------



## 513leonard

Ljute said:


> I can see a bit of resemblance to a turkey vulture. Somehow I don't think this guy would taste as good... :greenchainsaw:



:censored: I thought those was Cantukee chickens:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## boostnut

Nice, thanks scot


----------



## Carlyle




----------



## Carlyle




----------



## Toddppm

Rt.259


----------



## treeslayer

a Texas wheelie


----------



## George G

Pressure Plate out of a Oliver 550


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

boostnut said:


>





So, what is that? Wire wrapped around a driveshaft?


----------



## boostnut

Blue, here's the copy of the text from the email.

This email was circulated among the GM FST Driveline
Engineers last week. I wonder if the owner of this vehicle was able to
get the repair covered by warranty.

This guy ran over a mattress and decided to keep going. The ensuing
jumble finally whipped around enough to put a tear in the gas tank, the
subsequent lack of fuel is what finally brought this vehicle to its
knees.

It had still managed to drive 30 more miles decently with a 60lb tangle
wrapped around the driveshaft.

This genius complained that the vehicle had a "shimmy" when driving it
high speeds.

This is what the dealership found..............


----------



## oldirty

lol


----------



## Vangellis

OD...that you? LOL


Heres a money shot from last year. Right at the split











Kevin


----------



## oldirty

Vangellis said:


> OD...that you? LOL
> 
> 
> Heres a money shot from last year. Right at the split
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin






hellz no man. that there is "all day" willy j. i am no where near as tan as he is. lol


too bad ted williams already has the nickname of the "spendid splinter". good swing man!


----------



## michigander

*Bombardier R12 1950*





This was my dad's "SnoCat", he called it that he used to take icefisherman out on the Saginaw Bay. He has since died, so I'm glad for this pic.


----------



## stihl sawing

Sorry about your dad, Pictures will keep him with you always. That's a really neat snow buggy there.


----------



## treemandan

boostnut said:


>



This reminds me of when we were about 8 or 9 ( my brother and I), we would creep over to the cop cars in the Dunkin Dougnuts lot an put coat hangers in the drivshafts.


----------



## stihl sawing

treemandan said:


> This reminds me of when we were about 8 or 9 ( my brother and I), we would creep over to the cop cars in the Dunkin Dougnuts lot an put coat hangers in the drivshafts.


Mmmm, Mmmm You're a bad man dan.lol


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


> Mmmm, Mmmm You're a bad man dan.lol



The doctors call me crazy
some says I is some says I ain't
The preacherman calls me a sinner
but his little girl calls me a saint.

It was funny, they would come out and start to drive then stop to see what the noise was but they couldn't tell so they had to have it towed. Tom Trolley, one of the nicest small town policemen you could ever meet. My brother and I kept him busy.


----------



## Nuzzy

Randoms for the day:


:monkey: 







Some peoples kids...  







Now we have a way...







...to easily clean off the dish


----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


> Sorry about your dad, Pictures will keep him with you always. That's a really neat snow buggy there.


:agree2:


----------



## scotclayshooter

Atlantis found is one of his best!


----------



## stihl sawing

Geez, I'm glad it don't get that bad here.


----------



## Nuzzy

stihl sawing said:


> Geez, I'm glad it don't get that bad here.




And we're only at the beginning of the snow season 

I got tired of my boots filling with snow every time I dusted off the dish


----------



## stihl sawing

Nuzzy said:


> And we're only at the beginning of the snow season
> 
> I got tired of my boots filling with snow every time I dusted off the dish


how deep is the snow, Looks about two feet.


----------



## asplundhranger

*storm pictures*

Some pictures down in Louisiana and texas


----------



## Nuzzy

stihl sawing said:


> how deep is the snow, Looks about two feet.




Not quite in those pics (well maybe at the end where the driveway bank was), but as of today's snow, that same path is at 23" throughout.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nuzzy said:


> Not quite in those pics (well maybe at the end where the driveway bank was), but as of today's snow, that same path is at 23" throughout.


That stuff ain't never gonna melt.lol


----------



## Richard_




----------



## stihl sawing

Now that looks like fun.


----------



## Nuzzy

Randoms for the day:


----------



## stihl sawing

The poor gsd don't know what to think about all the snow.lol It looks cold there. The last pic is a nice one. i can smell the bacon cooking.


----------



## Nuzzy

stihl sawing said:


> The poor gsd don't know what to think about all the snow.lol It looks cold there.




She's hilarious in it  

Spends more time buried with her head under sniffing than on top


----------



## fishercat

*that was my favorite body style.*



Richard_ said:


>



i need to fly out there and get one before they are all gone.


----------



## WVwoodsman

Nice Yota fishercat!


----------



## LAH

WVwoodsman said:


> Nice Yota fishercat!



+1


----------



## scotclayshooter

Richard_ said:


>



The bonnet looks a bit high for the bipod and rifle! 
I dont think i could reach and get my elbows down!

The Hilux aint much good in 2WD the front wheels seem to provide 80% of the grip!


----------



## tree_beard

scotclayshooter said:


> The Hilux aint much good in 2WD the front wheels seem to provide 80% of the grip!



drifting to work when its even slightly damp is half the fun of owning one...


----------



## Richard_

scotclayshooter said:


> The bonnet looks a bit high for the bipod and rifle!
> I dont think i could reach and get my elbows down!
> 
> The Hilux aint much good in 2WD the front wheels seem to provide 80% of the grip!



the bed is loaded down with snow , so that helps in the rear , but yes it's fun pitching it sideways in the snow


----------



## blakey

A few pics from today. The Enticer will be taking the kids to the hills this afternoon for some sledding/tubing. Just loaded the owb, thats a 96 Dakota 4x4. Also a pic of the Buick with the snow tires on, great car. Best I got was 36 mpg (Canadian gal) this summer. You can see how far my owb is from the house in this pic.


----------



## stihl sawing

Here are some deer antlers ive killed over the years.


----------



## HD-tech-NH

Richard_ said:


>




+1 nice truck!


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Here are some deer antlers ive killed over the years.



Didnt need much room to put this years up though lol


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Didnt need much room to put this years up though lol


Nope, Just one spot. Thought i was gonna have to put a doe head up.lol The first pic and the one on the bottom left is this years.


----------



## stihl sawing

I bet Rope is hunting right now.


----------



## mimilkman1

stihl sawing said:


> Here are some deer antlers ive killed over the years.



Some real nice bucks there SS!

Kyle


----------



## stihl sawing

mimilkman1 said:


> Some real nice bucks there SS!
> 
> Kyle


Thank you.


----------



## idahohay

I couldn't compete in the antler division so here is some variety.


----------



## stihl sawing

idahohay said:


> I couldn't compete in the antler division so here is some variety.


I can't see it very good, Is it a beaver. Is it alive.


----------



## idahohay

Yes, it's a beaver and with those traps they go quickly.


----------



## stihl sawing

idahohay said:


> Yes, it's a beaver and with those traps they go quickly.


Ok i can see the trap now, Do you sell the pelts.


----------



## idahohay

Beaver probably don't think of other beaver as being a problem but the landowners thought they were. I sent six hides to a tannery and returned them back to the property owner. She is having a coat made in Seattle as we speak. 

The trapping was an extra to tree thinning and mulching I did on their 40 acres.


----------



## stihl sawing

idahohay said:


> Beaver probably don't think of other beaver as being a problem but the landowners thought they were. I sent six hides to a tannery and returned them back to the property owner. She is having a coat made in Seattle as we speak.
> 
> The trapping was an extra to tree thinning and mulching I did on their 40 acres.


Them suckers can destroy some land and flood it out. She ought to enjoy the beaver jacket.


----------



## Zackman1801

they build dam good homes too ( corny i know)
a few moved in next to my grandmothers and built a damn inside the full length of one of those big round culverts and blocked the water off untill it ran over the road and no traffic could get through, they could not destroy it with a backhoe so they dynamited it. boy was that a sight to see.


----------



## stihl sawing

Well shoot i accidetally erased this pic.


----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


>


That's a great pic, Nice countryside and a huge pronghorn.


----------



## ohio03trdtaco




----------



## 513leonard

ohio03trdtaco said:


>



:yourock: 
that's my kinda boom truck


----------



## Wiredp

:agree2: That is awesome.


----------



## lcso10

I am trying to learn to post pictures. THis is one of the large watermelons growns this past summer. Hope it works.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Now thats random lol


----------



## lcso10

This is my son with the largest we grew. 74 pounds. Nice melon.


----------



## LAH

Now that young man has a green thumb.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Its a bit cold here!


----------



## wood4heat

A recent ride in the Columbia River Gorge. A buddy of mine owns property on the Washington side and there are trails in every direction. Some great riding and incredible views. This was in between my place and Bookerdogs.


----------



## iCreek

wood4heat said:


> A recent ride in the Columbia River Gorge. A buddy of mine owns property on the Washington side and there are trails in every direction. Some great riding and incredible views. This was in between my place and Bookerdogs.



Man that looks and sounds like an awesome place. We go on trail rides, but nothing like that... Thanks for sharing, great pic.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> That's a great pic, Nice countryside and a huge pronghorn.



Thanks. That's the closest I've been to one. And I agree, Montana's a nice place.


----------



## S Mc

*More pics from Montana*

In our neighborhood, taken in November during the rut.






And a couple of "wannabees"


----------



## teamtree

here are couple pics of mine to share


----------



## stihl sawing

teamtree said:


> here are couple pics of mine to share


Where did you get all them alligator snappers, Judging from the bloody nose on one i would say a trotline. Some nice muley antlers too. One of them looks like this years too.


----------



## teamtree

snappers came from Kentucky and we caught some by hand and other by net. Trotlines are not the best for snappers...as far as the meat goes.

The muleys were shot this year in Colorado.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

wood4heat said:


> A recent ride in the Columbia River Gorge. A buddy of mine owns property on the Washington side and there are trails in every direction. Some great riding and incredible views. This was in between my place and Bookerdogs.






The gal looks a bit, uh, TENSE!


----------



## stihl sawing

teamtree said:


> snappers came from Kentucky and we caught some by hand and other by net. Trotlines are not the best for snappers...as far as the meat goes.
> 
> The muleys were shot this year in Colorado.


Our creeks 
and slews is full of them snappers, There supposed to be on the endangered species list here. I know they can bite a finger off in a hurry.


----------



## teamtree

these are not alligator snappers


----------



## stihl sawing

They sure look like em, What do ya'll call them.


----------



## teamtree

snappers....they look pretty similar but they don't get as big as the alligator snappers.....but I am not sure of their technical name...been catching up here in Indiana for as long as I can remember. They are good to eat.


----------



## stihl sawing

teamtree said:


> snappers....they look pretty similar but they don't get as big as the alligator snappers.....but I am not sure of their technical name...been catching up here in Indiana for as long as I can remember. They are good to eat.


Yeah come to think of it , the alligators have more of a spined shell.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

walked by and the GF left the door on the stove open, had the camera and snapped a pic. down to just coal's. crappy camera, sorry.


----------



## stihl sawing

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> walked by and the GF left the door on the stove open, had the camera and snapped a pic. down to just coal's. crappy camera, sorry.


Man that's a huge firebox, That an owb or indoor.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

thats my indoor, it's a johnson energy systems inc. made in milwaukee wisconsin


----------



## iCreek

*Christmas Day Eagle*

About mid morning Christmas, this was flying over the house. Did not get real close, so these were the best shots I could get. My wife saw it first, the white head was a dead give away. This time of year Missouri has alot of eagles nesting in trees etc. Enjoy


----------



## LAH

S Mc said:


> In our neighborhood, taken in November during the rut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of "wannabees"



That's a nice muley.


----------



## ROKFISHIN

*A couple of NC Deer*

Here is a couple of pics of a decent 6pt I shot the day before Thanksgiving, and my son's best buck with his bow.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

No it ain't me, But that is a monster alligator gar.


----------



## ShoerFast

stihl sawing said:


> No it ain't me, But that is a monster alligator gar.
> 
> ]



Dang!

Is that even remotely common? How big would one of those bigger teeth be?


----------



## stihl sawing

That's a big snake.


----------



## stihl sawing

ShoerFast said:


> Dang!
> 
> Is that even remotely common? How big would one of those bigger teeth be?


The record gar here that was caught off a rod a reel weighed over two hundred pounds.


----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


> No it ain't me, But that is a monster alligator gar.


:jawdrop: o my:censored: gar


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## polexie

stihl sawing said:


> No it ain't me, But that is a monster alligator gar.



WTF IS THAT! Scary monster, kind of fish or something? Don´t know the meaning of alligator gar. Sorry, but it would scare the hell out of me! Has it been killed with a beating or stabbing in the head?

Lex


----------



## stihl sawing

polexie said:


> WTF IS THAT! Scary monster, kind of fish or something? Don´t know the meaning of alligator gar. Sorry, but it would scare the hell out of me! Has it been killed with a beating or stabbing in the head?
> 
> Lex


It's a fish called a gar, They get huge in big rivers and lakes.


----------



## stihl sawing

Three old battle rifles. Can you name them.


----------



## polexie

Sorry i cant, only had a Walter P5 and a Heckler&Koch, when i was a cop.
These rifles are not common over here. All firearms are forbidden, only with very hard to get permits you can have´m .

I´ll do a search about the gar, thanx.

Lex


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## HD-tech-NH

love this one.


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL,That's a heck of a see saw, Gonna take a couple of BIG boys to make that one work.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Three old battle rifles. Can you name them.



Maybe?????????????

98 Mauser
03 Springfield
1917 Enfield


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Maybe?????????????
> 
> 98 Mauser
> 03 Springfield
> 1917 Enfield


Well ya got two out of three. The middle one is a national ordinance 1903 A3. It was used by the national guard. I was told by a reliable source that the seial number on it indicated it was carried by the troops in the 1957 intergation of central high school. Most of you have heard of it, Maybe you guys overseas hasn't though.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Three old battle rifles. Can you name them.



First one is an Argentine Mauser... 7.62 x sumpin'...


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


>


 this pic reminds me of when i saw my frends horse grab a sheep by its back wool and throw him 15 feet from the feed bin. i lmao!! she looked at me and said it happens all the time


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay, What are they.


----------



## stihl sawing

Betcha can't name these two


----------



## stihl sawing

Can you tell what country these were manufactured in just by the bayonets.


----------



## stihl sawing

What caliber!


----------



## WVwoodsman

The 2 SKS's are Norincos mfg. in china? Nice bayonetts by the way, I need one for mine!


----------



## stihl sawing

WVwoodsman said:


> The 2 SKS's are Norincos mfg. in china? Nice bayonetts by the way, I need one for mine!


The top one is chi-com and the botton one is russian. Notice different styles in bayonets. China is spiked and the russian is a blade.


----------



## cjnspecial

stihl sawing said:


>



That's a pretty big snappin turtle. Interesting bit of knowledge for you all.....if one of those suckers bite you, they will not let go...that is, unless you know the secret. 
In my younger days, my friend cought a small one and stuck his tongue out at it while holding it right in front of his face. You can pretty well guess what hapened next, it latched on to his tongue. They waited a little while hoping it would turn loose and even poured cold water on it but it pinched down harder. They finally brought him to the emergency room and the doctors were baffled and didn't do anything for fear of the turtle pinching the tip of his tongue off. After about 30 minutes, his coon ass uncle barges in the room, grabs two metal hospital trays and slaps them together making a loud clang and the turtle immediately lets go. He looks at the doctors like their idiots and says "don't you know a snapper won't let go until the lightening strikes or the thunder roll." Everyone in the room looked like they had witnessed a miracle. 
Anyway, if one of those suckers ever latches onto you or someone else....shoot a gun in the air or make a really loud noise and it will let go. After that, make Turtle Sauce Piquant.


----------



## Richard_

stihl sawing said:


> What caliber!



7.62


----------



## jcrenfrow

stihl sawing said:


>


*EEEEEUUUUUUAAAAAAHHHHHH*



stihl sawing said:


> That's a big snake.


*EEEEEEEEKKKKKK*


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Okay, What are they.



Not a clue apart from being rifles lol
But looks like loads of fun!
Think if i ever get to the states i will come visit for a frew days/weeks lol


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> Three old battle rifles. Can you name them.



1903 Springfield WW1
1903A3 Springfield WW2
1917 Enfield WW1

All three 30-06


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> Okay, What are they.



Left to Right
CETME or HK91
M16/AR15
M16/AR15
AR18/AR180

on floor
M14/M1A


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Not a clue apart from being rifles lol
> But looks like loads of fun!
> Think if i ever get to the states i will come visit for a frew days/weeks lol


Just let me know, I live real close to Remington arms and they have a nice shooting facility. You would be right at home, It's all clay target shooting. My neighbor across the street is in the arkansas trapshooters hall of fame and he is retired from remington.


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> 1903 Springfield WW1
> 1903A3 Springfield WW2
> 1917 Enfield WW1
> 
> All three 30-06


You win the door prize.  LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> Left to Right
> CETME or HK91
> M16/AR15
> M16/AR15
> AR18/AR180
> 
> on floor
> M14/M1A


Well ya won the other one too.


----------



## stihl sawing

I know ya ain't gonna get this one.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Betcha can't name these two



The left one is a Marlin/Glenfield something or another???????????


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> I know ya ain't gonna get this one.



Beretta BM59 or BM62


----------



## jcappe

My little man with my bow buck from this year.


----------



## jcappe

Pic of a buck in velvet. I shot this buck that fall. Which was the first time I had a pic of one in velvet to go with the mount on the wall.


----------



## jcappe

Two of my mounts, the buck on the left is the one in velvet in the above picture.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> The left one is a Marlin/Glenfield something or another???????????


Marlin 25mn and the other winchester model 74.


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> Beretta BM59 or BM62


I see you can't be stumped, LOL your good. I'm gonna have to find a hard one for you.


----------



## stihl sawing

jcappe said:


> Two of my mounts, the buck on the left is the one in velvet in the above picture.


Those are two nice bucks, Thanks for the pics.


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay name these two.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

pic of my muffler mod on my 670 and my pooch


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> Okay name these two.



Galil AR
Valmet M76 or M78
both in .308


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> Galil AR
> Valmet M76 or M78
> both in .308


LOL, Okay i give up. You are the man. Nah not yet still have some more.


----------



## stihl sawing

Name these. Now if you get all these, I quit.lol


----------



## ODS9091

S&W 76 or MK760

French MAS 49/56

Ruger Mini 14 GB

M1 Thompson
(Early production - unprotected rear sight)

Japanese Type 99

 
Again if yours, one HELL of a collection :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> S&W 76 or MK760
> 
> French MAS 49/56
> 
> Ruger Mini 14 GB
> 
> M1 Thompson
> (Early production - unprotected rear sight)
> 
> Japanese Type 99
> 
> 
> Again if yours, one HELL of a collection :jawdrop:


Man you win, although the ruger pictured i an ACC-5.56 class 3 with three round burst. If ya look close you can see the selector switch on top of the reciever.I do have a gb too. Ain't no need in posting no more cause you will get them.lol You must have been in the military.


----------



## ODS9091

Yes I spent a little time in the military, but this is more my forte than chainsaws... I have a little collection of some of these myself. Mostly US not so much the foreign stuff you have.. Touche


----------



## STLfirewood

Here are a couple pics of my son when he was 2 1/2. I just found them.


Scott


----------



## 660grizzman

This the European mount I had done of the bull I took this year.


----------



## Nuzzy

Crappy cell phone pic of South Haven (MI) lighthouse as the ice is starting to build


----------



## stihl sawing

That looks incredibly COLD.lol


----------



## Nuzzy

stihl sawing said:


> That looks incredibly COLD.lol



I assure you it WAS.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Here are some pics of my varmit gun. Ruger Mini 14 ranch, great for ground hogs and coyotes. Kevin


----------



## LAH

How high is that ceiling?



660grizzman said:


> This the European mount I had done of the bull I took this year.


----------



## 660grizzman

*Ceiling Height*

It's probably 9' or so in between the antlers


----------



## wood4heat

Nuzzy said:


> Crappy cell phone pic of South Haven (MI) lighthouse as the ice is starting to build




How about a crappy cell phone pic of me standing on the other side of that same lighthouse about three years ago?


----------



## LAH

Eight generations ago.


----------



## kennertree

wood4heat said:


> How about a crappy cell phone pic of me standing on the other side of that same lighthouse about three years ago?



Doesn't look as cold in that pic.


----------



## wood4heat

kennertree said:


> Doesn't look as cold in that pic.



Nope that was late June. Now I wish I would have had them take the pic from the other side and had the lighthouse in it.


----------



## stihl sawing

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here are some pics of my varmit gun. Ruger Mini 14 ranch, great for ground hogs and coyotes. Kevin


That is one shiny mini-14, I like it.


----------



## epicklein22




----------



## Nuzzy

wood4heat said:


> How about a crappy cell phone pic of me standing on the other side of that same lighthouse about three years ago?





Nice  


We just moved to Michigan from Issaquah, WA where I lived all my life early in '08


----------



## Carlyle

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here are some pics of my varmit gun. Ruger Mini 14 ranch, great for ground hogs and coyotes. Kevin



Not sure about your neck of the woods, but most coyotes up here don't like all the Bling, Bling. I will say that I usually try to hide all the shiny stuff on a coyote rig.

Carlyle


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Carlyle said:


> Not sure about your neck of the woods, but most coyotes up here don't like all the Bling, Bling. I will say that I usually try to hide all the shiny stuff on a coyote rig.
> 
> Carlyle



I was 24 out 25 last year so that's an acceptable loss to me. I don't think they see me  or maybe they do like it, to a fault. 

Been planning on getting one for several years and my buddy who worked at Bass Pro alerted me that there was a sale plus I'd get his discount. Had all the parts bought allready and did all the work on it and took it back the next weekend. Cleaned and deburred the action as well so it's super smooth. They didn't believe it was the same gun till the ran the serial number. The BEST thing you can do for any gun is get a Hogue stock. Those give the best feel of any out there and there is NO slippage.


Here are some before pics











and an after






I don't use that clip while varmit hunting. I prefer the Eagle clips as they never miss feeding. Stainless isn't that hard to work with, it just takes time and practice


----------



## Vincent

*project toy*

With a wooden stock it was non precise and the backstroke was
hard.




Now it is fine.

cheers


----------



## stihl sawing

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I was 24 out 25 last year so that's an acceptable loss to me. I don't think they see me  or maybe they do like it, to a fault.
> 
> Been planning on getting one for several years and my buddy who worked at Bass Pro alerted me that there was a sale plus I'd get his discount. Had all the parts bought allready and did all the work on it and took it back the next weekend. Cleaned and deburred the action as well so it's super smooth. They didn't believe it was the same gun till the ran the serial number. The BEST thing you can do for any gun is get a Hogue stock. Those give the best feel of any out there and there is NO slippage.
> 
> 
> Here are some before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use that clip while varmit hunting. I prefer the Eagle clips as they never miss feeding. Stainless isn't that hard to work with, it just takes time and practice


How did you get that stainless so shiney. Bet it took a lot of polishing.


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay ODS9091 Here's some more for ya.


----------



## stihl sawing

Vincent said:


> With a wooden stock it was non precise and the backstroke was
> hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is fine.
> 
> cheers


Looks like the bolt needs polishing, Is that a red dot scope.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

stihl sawing said:


> How did you get that stainless so shiney. Bet it took a lot of polishing.



I'm a machinist by day  but make a lot of street rod parts on the side and work with stainless mostly. Surface on this was basically bead blasted from the factory for the matte finish. I started with 320 grit, then 600, then 1000. Buff after that to a mirror finish. Sometimes you have to go to 2000 grit on larger flats but not needed on this. This was done in spare time in one week with working a full time job. It was actually a smaller job as some of the stuff gets real involved but no one would pay the cost of having it(gun) done and that's why you don't see it too often. Hard corners are sanded via ice cream sticks with double sided tape(trick).


----------



## stihl sawing

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I'm a machinist by day  but make a lot of street rod parts on the side and work with stainless mostly. Surface on this was basically bead blasted from the factory for the matte finish. I started with 320 grit, then 600, then 1000. Buff after that to a mirror finish. Sometimes you have to go to 2000 grit on larger flats but not needed on this. This was done in spare time in one week with working a full time job. It was actually a smaller job as some of the stuff gets real involved but no one would pay the cost of having it(gun) done and that's why you don't see it too often. Hard corners are sanded via ice cream sticks with double sided tape(trick).


It looks awesome Kevin.


----------



## Vincent

To Stihlsawing:



> "Looks like the bolt needs polishing, Is that a red dot scope."



It is a 1938 built Mauser-System. I will black-oxide finish like it was. 
The red dot is a Aimpoint R1. 

Cheers


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


>



You can't have to many rattlesnakes these days. Its good to keep a fresh supply.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> You can't have to many rattlesnakes these days. Its good to keep a fresh supply.



Wow! forget the spaded shovel for that mess, flame thrower might do though.


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


> Okay ODS9091 Here's some more for ya.



That's nothing









But seriously, that is a lot a firepower you got there layed out on the linoleum SS. Jeez, sure is. Start talking, cause I gotta know about your museum. I'd say you have something there.


----------



## rngrchad

*random*

A picture I me lead-climbing Devils Tower in South Dakota. 2nd Pitch:





This is a shot of riding the Northshore up in British Colombia back when I lived in Washington.


----------



## stihl sawing

Vincent said:


> To Stihlsawing:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 1938 built Mauser-System. I will black-oxide finish like it was.
> The red dot is a Aimpoint R1.
> 
> Cheers


It'll look good when your finished, What caliber is it.


----------



## stihl sawing

treemandan said:


> That's nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, that is a lot a firepower you got there layed out on the linoleum SS. Jeez, sure is. Start talking, cause I gotta know about your museum. I'd say you have something there.


LOL, How many shots did it take to knock off the tree rat with that anti tank rifle. Nope no museum. Still have more to post.


----------



## stihl sawing

This pic looks like a lot of fun.






This one DON"T


----------



## mile9socounty

This is when I was still in the Marine Corps. Gotta love the Mojave Desert and its endless wheeling spots.


----------



## epicklein22

rngrchad said:


> A picture I me lead-climbing Devils Tower in South Dakota. 2nd Pitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shot of riding the Northshore up in British Colombia back when I lived in Washington.



Cool stuff. The rock climbing looks like fun. I haven't been in a few years. Gotta fix that soon. You ever ride at Ray's indoor mountain bike park in Cleveland? Cool place to get a fix in the winter.


----------



## rngrchad

epicklein22 said:


> Cool stuff. The rock climbing looks like fun. I haven't been in a few years. Gotta fix that soon. You ever ride at Ray's indoor mountain bike park in Cleveland? Cool place to get a fix in the winter.




No I've never ridden Ray's indoor park. A friend of mine was trying to get me up there years and years ago, but he ended up moving out to Washington too. I don't do near the mtb'ing I used to. Too much work (that's a good thing). I still however climb in West Virginia and Kentucky on a regular basis...weekends mainly.


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> Okay ODS9091 Here's some more for ya.


HK93
MG42 
1919A4
STEYR AUG
VALMET M76
THOMPSON 1927 or KAHR SEMI AUTO CARBINE
CHINESE AK VARIANTS

Sorry so late getting back, oldest stepdaughter had surgery Thursday, did good with the surgery, but now is having a rough go recovering from the anesthia..


----------



## epicklein22

Banana nut bread I just made. Putting it down with some Goose Island Nut Brown Ale. Yummmmm


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> HK93
> MG42
> 1919A4
> STEYR AUG
> VALMET M76
> THOMPSON 1927 or KAHR SEMI AUTO CARBINE
> CHINESE AK VARIANTS
> 
> Sorry so late getting back, oldest stepdaughter had surgery Thursday, did good with the surgery, but now is having a rough go recovering from the anesthia..


Mg-34, Hope she's doing fine. Sometimes that anesthisia takes a while to get rid of. I'll give you some more tommorrow, Gotta go to bed.


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay ODS9091, Some more.


----------



## ODS9091

I knew it was an MG34, just wanted it to be a 42 I reckon. I will blame it on the long hours at the hospital..LOL. Thanks for the well wishes. Now on to todays show..
UZI
HK94/MP5
STEN MKII
GALIL AR 5.56
FNC
MAC10
FN FAL (L1A1)


----------



## rngrchad

mile9socounty said:


> This is when I was still in the Marine Corps. Gotta love the Mojave Desert and its endless wheeling spots.



It is certainly difficult to kill a toyota....here is a pic of my lifted and locked Tacoma w/4.10 gears and a lockright. 

mile9, I sure wish we had the wheeling opportunites here in the Buckeye that you do out west!




My 1st Gen Project:


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Okay ODS9091, Some more.



I think i finally got 1 Yipee
MP5
I see plenty of them at the Airport!


----------



## polexie

scotclayshooter said:


> I think i finally got 1 Yipee
> MP5
> I see plenty of them at the Airport!



Yep, same for me! Had one when i was a policeofficer. Love my saws much more!!

Lex


----------



## yooper

my little doggy


----------



## yooper

yooper snowman


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> I knew it was an MG34, just wanted it to be a 42 I reckon. I will blame it on the long hours at the hospital..LOL. Thanks for the well wishes. Now on to todays show..
> UZI
> HK94/MP5
> STEN MKII
> GALIL AR 5.56
> FNC
> MAC10
> FN FAL (L1A1)


You got em, Hope your stepdaughters doing a lot better. That uzi is kinda rare, It's 45 automatic


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> yooper snowman


LOL, since it has deer legs, Would it be a snowdoe or a snowbuck.


----------



## Nuzzy

And if we're doing wheeling photos...


----------



## ODS9091

stihl sawing said:


> You got em, Hope your stepdaughters doing a lot better. That uzi is kinda rare, It's 45 automatic


Thanks, yes she is doing better, and should get out tomorrow (keeping my fingers crossed). Thanks for the kind thoughts...R²


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, since it has deer legs, Would it be a snowdoe or a snowbuck.



At first it actually had a 9 point rack on its head with the ears and allot of the head fur connected to the partial skull, but the damn vultures where knocking it off. so we threw the 5 gal. tar pail on top of its head instead. I still have the rack in the corner of the garage with the rest of them, will have to have the kids make a snow man this year and throw it on again. so it was a snowbuck.......we cant shoot does here. we get 2 tags first buck has to have 3 points on one side 2nd has to have 4 points on one side. any other deer shot are never talked about. they are road kill!


----------



## Nuzzy

Our deck is about 3 feet off the ground. That is, if you could see it...


----------



## rngrchad

Nuzzy, you don't mess around when wheeling do ya! Is that Truggy yours! Dam:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

Uh, Nuzzy What deck.lol


----------



## Nuzzy

rngrchad said:


> Nuzzy, you don't mess around when wheeling do ya! Is that Truggy yours! Dam:jawdrop:




The blue whats left of a CJ is mine  I had to build it to keep up with my wheeling buddies who all had progressed to full on comp buggies. Locked 1 tons, 108" wb, 42s, 4:1s in the built D300, propane injection, full hydro steering, blah blah blah.

Of course now that I've moved to MI, I'll have to trailer out of state to get to any good wheeling. But I do get to wheel other parts of the country now  



stihl sawing said:


> Uh, Nuzzy What deck.lol



 My thoughts exactly


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay ODS9091 name all these.


----------



## stihl sawing

Easy one, What country.


----------



## stihl sawing

Name these two.


----------



## stihl sawing

It's not a mini 14, Do you know what it is.


----------



## oldirty

stihl sawing said:


> Easy one, What country.




germany. during the riech years.


----------



## stihl sawing

oldirty said:


> germany. during the riech years.


Yep, Hitler blades. He was one sorry sucker but they sure made some quality weapons.


----------



## oldirty

hey sawing. you got an stg44? that gun is the sick.


----------



## stihl sawing

oldirty said:


> hey sawing. you got an stg44? that gun is the sick.


 Don't i wish. Them old ones are really rare. I have only seen one mp 44 and stg 45


----------



## Toddppm

Holy crap man,are all of these weapons you've posted pics of yours?


----------



## scotclayshooter

This was a 75' 18" dbh Scots pine that fell over on a tennis court so we had some fun today. 
I cracked out the 7900 and the other guy used his 028 super.
Hell at this rate i might get the 7900 broken in this year lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like ya had some fun, Now who gets to fix the fence.


----------



## stihl sawing

Toddppm said:


> Holy crap man,are all of these weapons you've posted pics of yours?


Yes


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like ya had some fun, Now who gets to fix the fence.



Guess GRRRRRRRRRRRR lol
Its not the first time this has happened


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Guess GRRRRRRRRRRRR lol
> Its not the first time this has happened


LOL, Kinda figured you was gonna be the one. Fence looks like it's eight feet tall.


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Kinda figured you was gonna be the one. Fence looks like it's eight feet tall.



I would guess nearer 10' its a tennis court, Good job it never hit the post or the gate!


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## Nuzzy

Haven't seen a whole lot of blue sky recently. This was a beautiful break in the clouds looking out from the front door.








Walking in the woods with the dog and saw this. Somehow the snow had fallen off the wood but remained connected and was actually sagging  Hard to see in the pic but this cradle of snow was hanging about a foot off the ground...







Sure, why not


----------



## wood4heat

Winter pics,
My pond Christmas eve, a few days later it was completely covered:






A creek in the process of freezing over. I was camped next this while hunting Central Oregon in November:






A bizarre icicle hanging off the back of the house:






icicles hanging outside my bedroom window:


----------



## techman

wood4heat,

Those are some very nice pictures. What kind of equipment did you use to take them?


----------



## wood4heat

techman said:


> wood4heat,
> 
> Those are some very nice pictures. What kind of equipment did you use to take them?



Thanks. I used a Canon 40D with an older EF 28-105mm lens.


----------



## stihl sawing

Man, It looks miserably cold where you guys live.lol Thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## iCreek

wood4heat said:


> Thanks. I used a Canon 40D with an older EF 28-105mm lens.



Wow, Canon 40D, that is a *serious* Prosumer DSLR camera !!! Nice shots, do you like the 3" Live view ??


----------



## wood4heat

iCreek said:


> Wow, Canon 40D, that is a *serious* Prosumer DSLR camera !!! Nice shots, do you like the 3" Live view ??



I've never used the live view. I'm comfortable using the window and as I understand it using live view heats up the sensor and can add noise and artifacts.


----------



## Ljute

*More Ice*

Rain and temps steady at 30F coated everything in ice. Pines especially were weighted down, but luckily only a few branches snapped.


----------



## Ljute

*More More Ice*

Closeup of bush.


----------



## Ljute

*... and Coated Mahonia*


----------



## wood4heat

How about a couple shots from last weekend. This is an Acura V-tech 6 cyl powered rail my buddy Chris from Oregon Motorsprts built. The thing is a kick in the @$$!


----------



## stihl sawing

That Looks like a blast to do.


----------



## trimmmed

*Sorry Disneyworld*

I just sent Mickey straight to hell


----------



## polexie

Wow, you guys live at wonderfull places. I am amazed how the propertys look. Man, that dune racing, is that a track or in the wild, and if so you can just do that. It would be impossible overhere, only rules, to many people on a to small piece of land.

Lex


----------



## wood4heat

polexie said:


> Wow, you guys live at wonderfull places. I am amazed how the propertys look. Man, that dune racing, is that a track or in the wild, and if so you can just do that. It would be impossible overhere, only rules, to many people on a to small piece of land.
> 
> Lex



My pics were taken at Sand Lake Oregon. It's an off road vehicle park about an hour and a half west of Portland Or that you can ride or drive virtually anything you want. I don't know the exact size but it's got to be in the thousands of acres. A couple hours further south we've got Florence, Winchester Bay, Spinreel, and Coos Bay each of which is a larger area with bigger dunes but for a day trip Sand Lake is hard to beat.


----------



## LAH

Yours truly. A nice day on the Loup.


----------



## stihl sawing

trimmmed said:


> I just sent Mickey straight to hell


And now Minnie is Pizzed.lolol


----------



## scotclayshooter

Browning Ultra XT 32" 1/2 and full with homemade buttplate adjuster
Browning Ultra XS 30" Multichoke with comb pillars custom made 7mm longer than normal!
Both same year same lenth of pull same sight picture same palm swell but the XS has MUCH nicer wood


----------



## stihl sawing

Some SWEET over and unders ya got there. No wonder you win all those tournaments. You also probably can shoot too.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Theoben Fenman .22 air rifle 7 1/2" barrel





Swarovski TDS4 reticule





The scope is on a .243 not the air rifle lol

O dear aren't guns banned in the UK LOL


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Some SWEET over and unders ya got there. No wonder you win all those tournaments. You also probably can shoot too.



Yep its fun beating guys with £10,000 guns with a £1000 one


----------



## stihl sawing

How many feet per second will it shoot. It looks awesome. I'm scared to ask how much.


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> How many feet per second will it shoot. It looks awesome. I'm scared to ask how much.



A little over 600 FPS legal non Firearms limit is 12 ftlbs and shooting rats etc inside buildings its plenty
I have a 6 shot 6 yard target of 0.000" !!!!!!! Accurate little bugger!
It uses a gas strut instead of a spring it has a false piston that follows the real piston and somehow (Voodoo?) cancels out the recoil the piston head is aerodynamically shaped to direct the air towards a central transfer hole.
Theoben are the masters of the hunting air rifle IMO

£500 with the scope, silencer, mounts and sling so not too expensive


----------



## yooper

targets!


----------



## yooper

even easier targets!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Anyone?


----------



## LAH

ANSCHUTZ something or other. Perhaps a 54?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

LAH said:


> ANSCHUTZ something or other. Perhaps a 54?



That didn't take long!

It has the 54 action, the model is 1813


----------



## stihl sawing

Mike Cantolina said:


> Anyone?


SAWEEET.


----------



## stihl sawing

Mike, I think you win the nicest and fanciest rifle award.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

It might look nice but it's just a single shot. LOL 

I'd sure like to have some of those of yours!


----------



## LAH

Mike Cantolina said:


> That didn't take long!
> 
> It has the 54 action, the model is 1813



I sold a 64MS not long ago.


----------



## stihl sawing

I can't remember if these old brownings have been posted before, But here's four A-6 round knob brownings from the 40s and 50s. The first one is unfired.














The other two, One is a 16 gauge.


----------



## (WLL)




----------



## (WLL)

why can i not get my pics ta show?:computer2:


----------



## (WLL)

brand new 1 off custom built aluminum performance built big bore 450r atc


----------



## (WLL)

*f%*@$ pics*

:monkey: :greenchainsaw: :computer2:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

(WLL) said:


> why can i not get my pics ta show?:computer2:








If you quote this message you can see how we do it.

Click on the link to your pic and copy the address, then set the address off with IMG in brackets and end it with /IMG in brackets also. []


----------



## (WLL)

Mike Cantolina said:


> If you quote this message you can see how we do it.
> 
> Click on the link to your pic and copy the address, then set the address off with IMG in brackets and end it with /IMG in brackets also. []


 i still cant do it im more or less handicapped when it comes to comps/spelling/punctuation/etc/etc/ect:monkey:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Here's a link with pictures describing how to imbed pics:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204

Much easier to understand than my description.


----------



## (WLL)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Here's a link with pictures describing how to imbed pics:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204
> 
> Much easier to understand than my description.


thats what i am doing they just dont show


----------



## scotclayshooter

(WLL) said:


> why can i not get my pics ta show?:computer2:



Yep they show up as white boxes with X but the attachments work fine.
What browser are you using? Im on IE explorer 7 and it works fine for me.


----------



## wood4heat

Why O why are you building such trick three wheelers? They look cool as h3ll but why?

And to imbed a pic your half way there. While your posting open your attachment (pic) and do a left click copy on the address. Close the window then click the yellow box with the mountain above your message. That will open a new box, paste the address you copied off your attachment in this box and you should have an imbedded pic.


----------



## scotclayshooter

wood4heat said:


> Why O why are you building such trick three wheelers? They look cool as h3ll but why?
> 
> And to imbed a pic your half way there. While your posting open your attachment (pic) and do a left click copy on the address. Close the window then click the yellow box with the mountain above your message. That will open a new box, paste the address you copied off your attachment in this box and you should have an imbedded pic.



I just copy and paste the address straight into the post and add [ img] at the start and [/ img] at the end without the spaces.

The thing to do is do a quote of someones post that worked and study it in the post reply box.
Its amazing what you can learn from doing that.


----------



## Hansenj11

A couple of picture from my property. I was very surprised this was the first night i put it out.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hansenj11 said:


> A couple of picture from my property. I was very surprised this was the first night i put it out.


You never know what roams at night. Nice pics, Looks like dinner to me.lol


----------



## grampakev

*testing*





testing thank you


----------



## grampakev

thanks people, just wanted to make sure i did it right


----------



## LAH

grampakev said:


> thanks people, just wanted to make sure i did it right



Looks good from here.


----------



## michigander

Here is a pic of a lion! She made him roar. Wow!:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

Some old ammo. 8mm german, maybe some of you can read what's on the boxes cause i can't.


----------



## stihl sawing

An old 1919 belt loader, The ammo shown is soft point, Didn't have any unbelted 30-06.


----------



## stihl sawing

Some metallic links.


----------



## rngrchad

For a second I thought those were Canadian Geese bands!
Here's a picture of Washington's Mt. Herman. I took this last winter trying to scope out new snowboarding lines. Ended up riding both the same day. Talk about a long hike.


----------



## stihl sawing

Two different kinds of old german ball ammo First one has a coated green case and the second a coated brown case.


----------



## rngrchad

*note to self*

note to self:
Don't pisss off StihlSawing. What are those metal links anyways?


----------



## stihl sawing

rngrchad said:


> note to self:
> Don't pisss off StihlSawing. What are those metal links anyways?


Their for a 1919 browning machine gun, They hold the 30-06 round. The loader pictured will only load the cloth belt ones. The gun will fire either the metallic links or the cloth belt.


----------



## trimmmed

(WLL) said:


> why can i not get my pics ta show?:computer2:



I can see why. When the img box pops up the "http://" is highlighted. When you paste the pics location into it, the "http://" is written over. You must be clicking in that box prior to pasting, so you have "http://http://" That messes up the location address and that's why the pics don't show. You just need the "http://" one time and you're golden.


----------



## Vincent

*Ammo boxes*

Hi
The first picture:
http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/stihlguy460/chainsaws155-1.jpg
L-spur (orange) tracer bullet

(gelb) means yellow tracer bullet


http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/stihlguy460/chainsaws157.jpg
The box " S " semms to me: full metal jacket in the 8,18mm diameter. The S is for the german word STARK and means big diameter.

Compare:

8*57 I same as 8*57J mesures 8,09Millimetre


8*57 IS same as 8*57JS mesures 8,18Millimetre used in the german Wehrmacht

Cheers


----------



## stihl sawing

Vincent said:


> Hi
> The first picture:
> 
> L-spur (orange) tracer bullet
> 
> (gelb) means yellow tracer bullet
> 
> The box " S " semms to me: full metal jacket in the 8,18mm diameter. The S is for the german word STARK and means big diameter.
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 8*57 I same as 8*57J mesures 8,09Millimetre
> 
> 
> 8*57 IS same as 8*57JS mesures 8,18Millimetre used in the german Wehrmacht
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Vincent, I figured you would be the one to tell me what it meant. You seem to know about the wehrmacht. I've had this ammo for about 25 years and never knew it was tracer. I know who to ask now on the ww2 era weapons and ammo. Thanks again.


----------



## Vincent

*Sorry no Specialist*

I have only basic knowlege about the 8mm Mauser and Mod.98 for the hunting use.

Cheers


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

cold here last nite, and just a partridge and wood pecker.


----------



## stihl sawing

:jawdrop: That's:jawdrop: Cooooooold:jawdrop:


----------



## scotclayshooter

Hows that for random? LOL
There were 28 rigs in storage a few years ago now theres none!
That one is in for renovation.


----------



## scotclayshooter




----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

how does that starter handle work scott? i see you have it on the makita also, my 670 is killing my fingers in this cold and i dont want to put a d handle on it as it will look stupid. lol


----------



## scotclayshooter

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> how does that starter handle work scott? i see you have it on the makita also, my 670 is killing my fingers in this cold and i dont want to put a d handle on it as it will look stupid. lol



They work well!
Its a TS400 handle with a 3.5mm replacement elastostart rope.
I must check the compression on the makita its a bear even with the elastostart! 7900 not 7901 with de-comp Grr


----------



## Jacob J.

Ljute said:


> Closeup of bush.


----------



## blly8325

*Buck*

Wow nice trophy I wish they grew like that here in NY.


jcappe said:


> Pic of a buck in velvet. I shot this buck that fall. Which was the first time I had a pic of one in velvet to go with the mount on the wall.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yeah i'm bored and stuck at home.


----------



## stihl sawing

Any coin collectors. I dug these up at old houses.






!853 dime


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah i'm bored and stuck at home.



Dang I havn't seen one of these in 20yrs! Do they still make them or is this one that old?

I bet you would love the Kershaw factory sale we have here every December.


----------



## stihl sawing

wood4heat said:


> Dang I havn't seen one of these in 20yrs! Do they still make them or is this one that old?
> 
> I bet you would love the Kershaw factory sale we have here every December.


It's old.


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> It's old.



I remember drooling on the glass case in the sporting goods store staring at that knife as a kid. I'm a little jealous even now.


----------



## stihl sawing

My old hunting knives, They ain't pretty but they have hit the sharpening stone more times than i care to remember. Eapecially the two Gerbers in the middle.


----------



## stihl sawing

wood4heat said:


> I remember drooling on the glass case in the sporting goods store staring at that knife as a kid. I'm a little jealous even now.


LOL, Truthfully that knife is kinda worthless. Blade is too wide and it weighs a ton. I used it a couple of times to gut and skin deer with and it don't work so well.


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Truthfully that knife is kinda wothless. Blade is too wide and it weighs a ton. I used it a couple of times to gut and skin deer with and it don't work so well.



C'mon thats not what that knife was meant for. It's for strapping to your leg and taking out into the woods exploring with your buds. For clearing trails, whittling branches into spears, making shelters and all the good stuff we did as kids.


----------



## stihl sawing

wood4heat said:


> C'mon thats not what that knife was meant for. It's for strapping to your leg and taking out into the woods exploring with your buds. For clearing trails, whittling branches into spears, making shelters and all the good stuff we did as kids.


LOL, i guess for playing Rambo it's okay. Too old and the hairs too grey to even think about that now.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

What kind of guns do these old kits go to? I know at least two of you do.


----------



## stihl sawing

Do ya know what gun this scope fits?


----------



## scotclayshooter

No idea for the scope but is the sights and whatnot for a MG34?
The clue is the bag with MG34 on it


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> No idea for the scope but is the sights and whatnot for a MG34?
> The clue is the bag with MG34 on it


Wondered who was gonna be the first to see that. I started to turn it over,


----------



## rngrchad

Just so I can quit thinking about Daschle for a few minutes, and remind myself of Spring time....and having one these brutes making me forget about everything else going on:


----------



## Toddppm

Nice Bass, I can't wait for it to warm up enough to go wade through the river, relax and fish all day.

This is near where we go fishing in Shenandoah Valley facing Skyline drive. Friends of ours wedding.


----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


> Any coin collectors. I dug these up at old houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !853 dime


wll has a big coin collection


----------



## stihl sawing

(WLL) said:


> wll has a big coin collection


Okay, What are ya waitin on, Get the camera clickin. We wanna see em.


----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


> Okay, What are ya waitin on, Get the camera clickin. We wanna see em.


maby another day. pics take me a while to install and i dont have any coin pics at all.


----------



## wood4heat

Wish I was back here right now.






Don't feel too much like jumping in here.


----------



## GaryM




----------



## rngrchad

Picture of a random waterfall I came across during a hike within Snoqualmie National Forest:


----------



## sloth9669

*vid*

dui stop
http://biggeekdaddy.com/humorpages/Misc/lawnmowerDUItaserarrest.html


i love it

your fixin to get tazed steve


----------



## vwboomer

sloth9669 said:


> dui stop
> http://biggeekdaddy.com/humorpages/Misc/lawnmowerDUItaserarrest.html
> 
> 
> i love it
> 
> your fixin to get tazed steve



oh man that's great! I have a couple cop buddies that'll prolly piss themselves when they see that


----------



## WVwoodsman

That's funny stuff right there! The part when Steve says "I think I crapped my pants."


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Shop cat*

While working on my 288xp's carb awhile back at a shop on a farm I had the company of this cat:


----------



## Raymond

:crazy1:Having a hell of a time finding the URL of my pics.
I'm a better tree guy then a computer guy.
Can you guys hook a fella up? Thanks


----------



## Nuzzy

Latest lil firewood helper buddy. It's not huge, and has a plastic tub which is less than ideal... But it was cheap, rated for 600lbs, and has a neat little dump mechanism that can be used come garden time. Sure beats carrying 













And from a recent trip to Chicago, my good friend Nate and I just had to stop and take pics in the weird mirrored kidney bean thingie in Grant Park (or is it Millenium Park...?)


----------



## (WLL)

cpl phone pics


----------



## Rftreeman

here's a poplar I took down back when I worked for big orange, the first is me going back up after lunch and yes I'm free climbing, always did back then.


----------



## tomtrees58

st pete beach fla 2 14 09 tom trees


----------



## MCW

Hundreds Attend Global Warming Protest...






Got this as an email. Thought it was funny...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*B24 "Ol' 927"*

These are pic's of the B24 Liberator "Ol' 927" that came up to the area last September. I have more pic's, so I'll try to get them posted.


----------



## LAH

Love it Griz. My Dad was in the Army Air Corp, WWII. Thanks.


----------



## stihl sawing

Beuatiful plane, You definitely got ta know what your doing sitting in that seat. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*more B24 pic's*

Here's some more pics from the B24.


----------



## zipper1081

Here is a pic of my house in some snow.


----------



## Nuzzy




----------



## Chuck Diesel

stihl sawing said:


> Betcha can't name these two



Left one is a Marlin 22 mag. I have it's baby brother the 25n


----------



## Raymond

Nuzzy said:


>



Well idn't that a cute trailer? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LAH

zipper1081 said:


> Here is a pic of my house in some snow.



And here's mine.


----------



## Nuzzy

Raymond said:


> Well idn't that a cute trailer? :hmm3grin2orange:




Any bigger and the chincy mower would prolly fall apart pullin it   Stupid Home Depot JD  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nuzzy

Continuing the snowy house pics...


----------



## Raymond

I gotta bail from this thread. :crazy1: All the snow is more than I can handle. 
Man I SO mess leaves!


----------



## LAH

Nice Nuzzy.


----------



## wood4heat

Light snow at home pics, these are a couple years old but all I have access to right now:













And one from last year:


----------



## Nuzzy

LAH said:


> Nice Nuzzy.




I was thinking that about YOUR place. Damn gorgeous home you have there!


----------



## wood4heat

Nuzzy said:


> I was thinking that about YOUR place. Damn gorgeous home you have there!



You both have great homes but I gotta give  to Nuzzy for the double fireplaces!


----------



## tomtrees58

this is my friends crane its down the street tom trees


----------



## 74craig

Tom thanx for the pics of the crane!!


----------



## tomtrees58

yes its the biggest here in N Y the cost guard comendear on 9/11 if they got the bridges in nyc tom trees


----------



## R&Ltreeservice

*my home woodz*

michigan


----------



## (WLL)

R&Ltreeservice said:


> michigan


nice first post, welcome to a/s got any more?


----------



## yooper

R&Ltreeservice said:


> michigan



Thats hard to see....


----------



## R&Ltreeservice

*I'm learning...*

I'm such a tech-tard! it says my pics are 2 many pixels or something....working on it


----------



## R&Ltreeservice

me again


----------



## (WLL)




----------



## (WLL)

R&Ltreeservice said:


> michigan


----------



## rngrchad

*more snow..*

since snow seems to be the current theme; here is my roomate ontop his car during a typical PNW corner snowstorm. I no longer live out there with him, but I'd bet his car is still covered! He left it like that for over 2 weeks. When we dug it out, the suspension rebounded almost 4" and his front window had spider cracked all over it. I just laughed at him...if you don't move cars every couple days the weight of that pacific cement snow will destroy them. No joke.


----------



## Nuzzy

A friend noodling with an oldy but goody...












Gotta love the Mac 10-10 

All metal, no bog


----------



## Dr. Doom

stole this from my brother


----------



## yooper

Photo taken while I was making glade trails at the ski hill


----------



## oldirty

hey yoop. whats the wispy smoke thing ? the dude in your shed cuts wood with ya too?


----------



## grampakev

i was wondering what that smoke was, but i didnt want to be the first to ask. didnt know if anyone else could see it.


----------



## yooper

I am not sure..just showed up in the photo when it was taken. I have a few others with the same thing in it but that is the only one with the digital camera. I will have to look around for them.


----------



## grampakev

are you saying when people take pictures of you, even with other camaras, that smoke is there.


----------



## oldirty

grampakev said:


> are you saying when people take pictures of you, even with other camaras, that smoke is there.



?!


----------



## KD57

grampakev said:


> i was wondering what that smoke was, but i didnt want to be the first to ask. Didnt know if anyone else could see it.



ghost ??


----------



## KD57

Taken at a friends house in CO. Right off the back porch.


----------



## yooper

grampakev said:


> are you saying when people take pictures of you, even with other camaras, that smoke is there.



A couple times with me and a couple times with my kids. I looked around for some of the others but cant find them now. I always thought they looked neat but never thought to much about it. the others where taken off a 35 mm or one of those disposable cameras.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Dr. Doom said:


> stole this from my brother



Now thats a great pic!


----------



## rngrchad

yooper posted:






Yooper, the color in that pic is crazy green. Awesome man!


----------



## yooper

*Property pets*


----------



## yooper

*another property pet*


----------



## yooper

*one more*

baby snapper.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## blly8325

*Grouse*



JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


>



Mmmm grouse.....Sorry if I have offended you. I don't know if you're an anti or pro hunter. Nice pic though how'd ya get so close?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

dont know, it just sat there i touched it, and it didn't move so i tugged it's tail and it flew into a tree.


----------



## 820wards

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here are some pics of my varmit gun. Ruger Mini 14 ranch, great for ground hogs and coyotes. Kevin



With all that chrome, you could signal the varmints your coming...
jerry-


----------



## Raymond

820wards said:


> With all that chrome, you could signal the varmints your coming...
> jerry-



PURDY!!


----------



## 820wards

Here is my CA Blacktail taken with my TC in .357 Herrett.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards

My best buddy wearing PaPa's glasses.



jerry-


----------



## LAH

820wards said:


> Here is my CA Blacktail taken with my TC in .357 Herrett.
> 
> jerry-



And your load is????


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> And your load is????



I'm using the Hornaday 158gr XTP bullet with IMR=4227. Shot this guy at about 70yds. That is a fixed 4x Leupold pistol scope. The terrain was so steep that we had to tie him to a bush and bone him out on the side of the hill. There was no way we were going to drag him out of that canyon. 

jerry-


----------



## LAH

I've never loaded the Herrett. I have however shot the 30 Herrett a friend of mine owned. The largest thing we used it on was a groundhog.


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> I've never loaded the Herrett. I have however shot the 30 Herrett a friend of mine owned. The largest thing we used it on was a groundhog.



I also have 30 Herrett barrels. A 10" scope barrel and a 14" bull. The 357 Herrett is the big brother of the 30 Herrett. They were developed primarily for silhouette shooting. The 30 Herrett is a bit trickier to load. You really need to ID neck ream the brass because of the taper of the .30-30 brass. I have used the 30 Herrett with a 120gr. bullet on game in the 150lb range with good results.

Here is a picture of some pigs my son and I took. He used a Rem Model 7 in .243 and took the two smaller pigs. I shot the big one with the .357 Herrett. That was a lot of work cleaning that day.

My latest barrel is for my Pro Hunter Encore. It's a SS 15" fluted bull barrel chambered in .17 Ackley Bee. It's .218 Bee necked down to .177 with a 40 degree shoulder like the Herrett cartridges. I just did a trigger job on the Encore and have put together my workup loads to chronograph. It's going to be raining here until the end of the week so I will have to wait a few more days.

jerry-


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## wood4heat

*Quick tour of Portland Or*

I took this on a hike up Silver Star Mtn just across the Columbia River from Portland. This is looking southwest into Portland Or / Vancouver Wa from the top of Silver Star. For the quick tour on the left side of the pic in the lights there is a small green bar. This is the top of a building in downtown Portland that is wrapped in green neon. The Willamette River is just in front of it. If you look directly below that there are a series of evenly spaced lights extending to the right from the top of a blacked out hill. I’m pretty sure these are approach / runway lights at the Portland international airport. The Columbia River is just in front of them and everything below that point in the picture is Vancouver Wa. Above the green topped building and a little to the right are some red towers. These are in the Beaverton / Hillsboro area, home of Nike and Intel. About an hour and a half further west is the beach.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

820wards said:


> With all that chrome, you could signal the varmints your coming...
> jerry-



It's the original stainless that came on the gun, just polished out. No plating on it. Everyone one comments that the target will see it but haven't noticed any less kills than with other guns. By the time they see it it's too late.


----------



## valekbrothers

*Funny Sign..........*


----------



## wood4heat

Another shot from the top of Silver Star. This is Mt Hood, a favorite hangout of Windthrown. I'm pretty sure the two ridges in the foreground frame the Columbia River Gorge. This was during fire season last summer and I have wondered if the red backdrop to the mountain was smoke. 

Sorry for the quality, it cleaned up nicely with photoshop but that copy is on a disc at home. The moon is a blur because it was a 25 second exposure.


----------



## Nuzzy

wood4heat said:


>




Awwwwwwwe... I learned to ski on Mt. Hood. Gorgeous Pic!!


----------



## flashpuppy

Nuzzy said:


> Awwwwwwwe... I learned to ski on Mt. Hood. Gorgeous Pic!!




I learned how to fall all the way down a mountain on a snow board on Mt. Hood.


----------



## 820wards

Kevin in Ohio said:


> It's the original stainless that came on the gun, just polished out. No plating on it. Everyone one comments that the target will see it but haven't noticed any less kills than with other guns. By the time they see it it's too late.



I might go Coyote hunting on Wednesday if this rain ever stops. I'll take my Savage in .22-250.


----------



## wood4heat

Nuzzy said:


> Awwwwwwwe... I learned to ski on Mt. Hood. Gorgeous Pic!!



Thanks man! Were you a Timberline Ski Wee like me?
(Ski Wee was the kids ski school at Timberline) 



flashpuppy said:


> I learned how to fall all the way down a mountain on a snow board on Mt. Hood.



Yup, the first day boarding is a hoot isn't it!


----------



## Nuzzy

flashpuppy said:


> I learned how to fall all the way down a mountain on a snow board on Mt. Hood.




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 




wood4heat said:


> Thanks man! Were you a Timberline Ski Wee like me?
> (Ski Wee was the kids ski school at Timberline)




Naw, I was "home schooled" by my Momma  

I was 5 though and never got off the tow rope before moving up to the Seattle area so I never got to really enjoy the mountain


----------



## wood4heat

Nuzzy said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I was "home schooled" by my Momma
> 
> I was 5 though and never got off the tow rope before moving up to the Seattle area so I never got to really enjoy the mountain



So did you ski Mt Baker? I spent as season fishing in Alaska and got to know a guy from Bellingham. Got to stay with him and Ski (board) Baker a couple times, it was an awesome Mtn.


----------



## Nuzzy

wood4heat said:


> So did you ski Mt Baker? I spent as season fishing in Alaska and got to know a guy from Bellingham. Got to stay with him and Ski (board) Baker a couple times, it was an awesome Mtn.





Amazingly I never made it to Baker! We predominantly skied Stevens Pass and Crystal Mtn.

In keeping with the thread, pics from Crystal :


----------



## grampakev

great pics.


----------



## Nuzzy

grampakev said:


> great pics.





Now we're stuck skiing in Southern Michigan 



If one could even call it skiing...


----------



## wood4heat

I've never been to Crystal but your pics are great! Might have to plan a trip up there & see it for myself.


----------



## mile9socounty

A few shots from work. Taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Nuzzy

With the latest warm up, enough snow has retreated in our yard to actually expose the fire pit for the first time since November. Well I just couldn't pass up the chance to kick off the '09 bon fire season 



Only a little guy tonight since it was just me, my beer, and the fire.


----------



## wood4heat

*Fire pit pics*

Only got one and there is no fire but that's not what had my attention. Just keeping an eye on dinner...for when things really get tough. Anyone know how to cure venison?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## grampakev

jonsred, they look like there healthy, the ones i see on cape cod are scragaly


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


>



Great pics, did you take them? If so where at.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

they were taken on the way back from sioux lookout. a little town about 100km away. the momma is small compared to the male i saw about 10km down the road. he was huge. he ran into the bush b4 i could get the camera out.


----------



## scotclayshooter

These were taken 36 miles away from Inverness at the local wildlife park in the summer.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Up at a radio mast with the Argo a few weeks ago.


----------



## michigander

wood4heat said:


> Only got one and there is no fire but that's not what had my attention. Just keeping an eye on dinner...for when things really get tough. Anyone know how to cure venison?


 I would hang it for 21 days at 36 degree's, then grill over that pit on shishkebob''s. Yumm!


----------



## iCreek

Can you name these two? candid shot from Daytona, FL. a few years ago.


----------



## duane9835

Deer camp this year.


----------



## Nuzzy

iCreek said:


> Can you name these two? candid shot from Daytona, FL. a few years ago.





I miss watching MJ play  I stopped watching the NBA once he left after his 6th.


----------



## valekbrothers

iCreek said:


> Can you name these two? candid shot from Daytona, FL. a few years ago.



Is that Brian Vickers with him?


----------



## michigander

It looks like Ricky Carmichael with Michael Jordan! Ricky races motocross, kinda semi-retired now.


----------



## LAH

duane9835 said:


> Deer camp this year.



Nice camp..........Nice bucks.


----------



## iCreek

michigander said:


> It looks like Ricky Carmichael with Michael Jordan! Ricky races motocross, kinda semi-retired now.



That is it, Michael Jordan and Ricky Carmichael, it was a candid shot a buddy took during bike week. They both love motorcycles, MJ goes to bike week every year, this year was riding his new custom Suzuki. Michael also owns his own race team, Michael Jordan Motorsports, http://www.23race.com, referred to as Jordan Suzuki. 

Ricky is scheduled to race in 14 NASCAR Truck series races this year, Kevin Harvick Inc. owns the team and hired Ricky this past year to drive.


----------



## Toddppm

A.k.a. The goat.


----------



## wood4heat

Anyone recognize this?


----------



## scotclayshooter

wood4heat said:


> Anyone recognize this?



Is that the fan of a wood burner?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

scotclayshooter said:


> is that the fan of a wood burner?



imperrler from a water craft?


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> imperrler from a water craft?



 for bonus points what model watercraft?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

wood4heat said:


> For bonus points what model watercraft?



looks like a bombardier to me.


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> looks like a bombardier to me.



I was just being a [email protected] but ok here's a hint:






Believe it or not you should be able to identify the make (obviously) model and year from this pic.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

i dont get how to find model and year.


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> i dont get how to find model and year.



Someone may recognize the opening to identify the model, red would give away the final two years of production but only the last year used the 62T twin carb motor.

Another thought I can only think of one model that used that motor and came in red.


----------



## wood4heat

Nothing...nobody? I've got one more pic I can put up, anyone recognize this?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

97 yamaha wave blaster, 701cc twin cylinder twin carb. what do i win?


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> 97 yamaha wave blaster, 701cc twin cylinder twin carb. what do i win?



So close but sorry it's a '96. Yamaha didn't make a '97 Waveblaster but sold some remaining '96s through 97. 

Thanks for playing :blob4: Id rep ya if I could :angrysoapbox: spread it my :censored:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

sorry this musta threw me.


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> sorry this musta threw me.



I think because they were selling 96s through 97 people thought they had 97's and list for them for sale as such. If you go to a Yamaha dealer and ask for parts for one they'll tell you there was no 97.

I'd rep you if I could though.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

np, i have never seen one of those like that before.


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> np, i have never seen one of those like that before.



They're a blast, the only true lean in sit down ski ever made. Could be argued the Kawasaki X2 was a sit down but it's not even comparable to a Waveblaster. You lean into the turns like a motorcycle, I could dang near put my shoulder in the water on a hard enough turn! 

Sadly I wasn't using it much and sold it a couple summers ago. These were the pics I used in the ad, looking at them again makes me miss the thing.


----------



## grampakev

i like mt kawi 4 stroke 1200, smoth, quiet, and fast


----------



## wood4heat

San Jose, Costa Rica:







Quepos, Costa Rica:






Looking towards Quepos from Manuel Antonio National Park:






The bus to Cartagena :


----------



## Toddppm

Did you do an off road tour there or something? 

Been to Baja a couple times with the guys and Costa Rica is on the list (was anyways) for a future trip.


----------



## Toddppm

Random road picture


----------



## LAH

Wood4Heat............Did you fish any there????????


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## Rftreeman

stihl sawing said:


>


that makes my skin craw..........


----------



## stihl sawing

Rftreeman said:


> that makes my skin craw..........


Yep, mine too


----------



## chainsawboy1996

tell me if this dont work


----------



## wood4heat

LAH said:


> Wood4Heat............Did you fish any there????????



The short answer






The long answer: I was there with a small group of friends, we chartered the "REEL DEAL" and did really well. Caught lots of Durado (Mahi Mahi), Wahoo, a yellow fin and this guy. Took a couple Durado, Wahoo, and the Yellow fin into a little restaurant in Quepos and they fixed it up for us. Put the Yellow fin in a bowl of lime juice with salt, garlic, onion, cilantro, and kind of peppers. The rest they grilled and served with rice, beans and tortillas for fish tacos. Washed it all down with margaritas, it was great.


----------



## wood4heat

Toddppm said:


> Did you do an off road tour there or something?
> 
> Been to Baja a couple times with the guys and Costa Rica is on the list (was anyways) for a future trip.



No I basically went down with no plan other than a day of diving and the fishing trip. I looked into an off road tour but honestly thought the riding back home was better. We did a zip line tour and toured Manuel Antonio National Park then spent the rest of the time chilling on the beaches and drinking the local beers. (mostly Imperial)


----------



## Rescue1

*Cat Rescue...*

This is a few pics of a kitty rescue.We were flagged down while on duty one night for a guy that stopped so he didn't hit a cat.He came to a complete stop,and the frightened kitten ran under the vehicle,somehow running up into the passenger rear wheel.He got wedged between the caliper,dust shield and rim.In the one pic you can see his fur hanging out the rim hole,along with his eyes in the other hole.The owner didn't have a jack,and neither did our vehicle,so the Good ol FD Rescue had to be called.The Kitten was fine and lived happily ever after...


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## michigander

*Anybody recognize this place?*

Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.


----------



## yooper

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.



no idea just a guess. Hurley Wi.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.



Mother's Tavern - Sunset Beach, CA


----------



## wood4heat

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.



Coyote Ugly New Orleans?


----------



## LAH




----------



## FIRESMOKE

In regards to the bra picture I can't remember the name but in dallas Texas there's a rest./bar that has bra's all over the place and they make an a$% out of you when you ask for another drink or napkin. What's really fun is when you start to play back and insult them just as much as they are you. At the end of the meal a bunch of the staff commes to table and thank's you for playing along. A little weird but a really fun place.


----------



## Wood Scrounge

FIRESMOKE said:


> In regards to the bra picture I can't remember the name but in dallas Texas there's a rest./bar that has bra's all over the place and they make an a$% out of you when you ask for another drink or napkin. What's really fun is when you start to play back and insult them just as much as they are you. At the end of the meal a bunch of the staff commes to table and thank's you for playing along. A little weird but a really fun place.



Is this the same place that cuts your tie off (if your wearing one) and nails it the wall? I believe I was there back in the early 90s.


----------



## Greg373

LAH said:


>


Model 29 S&W 6" barrel? I have one in mint con. w/ the 8 3/8 barrel. My dad bought it in 1975 and I still have the receipt for it.


----------



## michigander

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.


 Well, there must be more places around that look like this place. I thought someone would say "Thats my apartment". First hint, "S.Eastern United States"!


----------



## 385xp9106

mile9socounty said:


> This was from the Jim Creek/Cavitt Creek Fire.



that looks like some tired iron


----------



## valekbrothers

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.




Hooterville???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wood4heat

One of the guys I fished with in Alaska with was fishing the Columbia Sunday and invited me out. Took my daughter for a couple hours and took this.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.



Capt. Tony's in Key West, FL...


----------



## michigander

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Capt. Tony's in Key West, FL...


 Sounds like their is quite a few places like this. This one is on the Gulf Side of Florida. Good Luck!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

michigander said:


> Sounds like their is quite a few places like this. This one is on the Gulf Side of Florida. Good Luck!



How about Mcguires Irish Pub...


----------



## Wife'nHubby

3 sons, 8 yrs. apart in ages, all married in 1 yr.

2 yrs. later......... here's the result:

"The Next Generation"






Shari


----------



## michigander

outdoorlivin247 said:


> How about Mcguires Irish Pub...


 Do all these places have bra's hanging from the ceiling? I guess I dont go to the right ones. But maybe they come off at closing time and I never stay that late. Might have to drink some coffee next time I go. Ha, Ha!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

michigander said:


> Do all these places have bra's hanging from the ceiling? I guess I dont go to the right ones. But maybe they come off at closing time and I never stay that late. Might have to drink some coffee next time I go. Ha, Ha!



Bras and dollar bills...


----------



## Vangellis

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Capt. Tony's in Key West, FL...



Was there. Do you remember Capt. Tony's saying?

" The closer to the equator.............................."




Kevin


----------



## JAG

My Dog


----------



## michigander

Hopefully this will be a little easier! Which city's skyline is this? Hint, S.Eastern United States!opcorn:


----------



## slinger

JAG said:


> My Dog



Hey you need to take that dog to the vet. He's got distemper.:jawdrop:


----------



## michigander

michigander said:


> Hopefully this will be a little easier! Which city's skyline is this? Hint, S.Eastern United States!opcorn:


 Has anybody ever drove thru Florida? No guess's?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Old Schlitz can*






Found this in the woods over the weekend. It has 1975 for a copyright date on it.


----------



## Adkpk

Nice doggy.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

slinger said:


> Hey you need to take that dog to the vet. He's got distemper.:jawdrop:



Don't worry I know just what to do


----------



## rngrchad

wood4heat said:


> One of the guys I fished with in Alaska with was fishing the Columbia Sunday and invited me out. Took my daughter for a couple hours and took this.



Sockeye Salmon I'd guess? Nice pic.


----------



## michigander

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Found this in the woods over the weekend. It has 1975 for a copyright date on it.


 Here's an ad I found from about that time!


----------



## weimedog

One of the things I'm looking forward to watching this summer..when its your kid, its both panic & pride! That my kid and her horse on the left.


----------



## Wood Scrounge

Lookin4lunkers said:


> Don't worry I know just what to do



looks like you let all the air out of that bear:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

In a manner of speaking:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberFaller660

View attachment 95343


----------



## valekbrothers

*Tree House?*


----------



## 2dogs

My boy Cody at the end of a day of burning brush. This old growth is in Monterey county CA about 15 miles north of Big Sur in the heart of the Basin Complex fire last summer.. The tree was good and solid, no cat face. It is in a sediment flow that covered the entire area 2' deep. 





This is me in a tree right next to the one above. 





Nice stump, eh?


----------



## iCreek

*Spring 4 Wheelin Ride*

Went for a little ride on the farm land and took these shots.


----------



## 2dogs

I don't think I have posted this before. This is a favorite pic of my wife from a year ago. We were moving pastures and the calf didn't follow direction so we loaded him in the back of the truck and mom chased us the entire way.


----------



## LAH

Great picture 2 Dogs.


----------



## Marc

Thought I'd post a few pictures of my other winter hobby- back country skiing and ski mountaineering. Winter sure is busy with that and firewooding, let me tell you.

Climbing Tanner's Gulch, Wasatch Mountains, Utah





Saddle between Tanner's Gulch and Broad Fork, Utah





Summit of Mount Washington, NH in January- 





Climbing Hog's Back, Chic Choc Mountains, Gaspesie, QC-





Skiing Chute #2 on Hog's Back





Getting a little crazy in Tuckerman Ravine, Mount Washington, NH-


----------



## Adkpk

Nice pics iCreek. Can I come over and climb that tree? Looks perfect for a rec climb. 

That is my cup of tea Marc. I'll try to dig up some mountaineering stuff later. Mt Washington in Jan, burr.


----------



## grampakev

marc, great pics., i tried climbing mt wash. never made it.


----------



## TimberFaller660

lol. found this on the int. thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## outdoorlivin247




----------



## htpd43

*some random pictures*

here are some pictures of some of my family, jobs and equipment.

my son and my dad on the L35





my saw collection (so far)





some monster oak from a golf course





felled standing dead wood





felled standing dead wood with 2054





this is my first post with pictures. i hope you like them - and sorry for the quality. all of them are from my cell camera - i haven't had the guts to bring my dslr out with me while i'm working.


----------



## htpd43

*more random pix*

i've met a lot of people from different areas of the country who think all of NJ looks like what they saw on the sopranos or what they saw when they flew into newark. i just wanted to show some people that not all of nj is city or suburbs. these are just some pictures i took from my phone and they are just run of the mill ordinary woods - nothng special. for those who don't know there are some really beautiful places in NJ.

the first two pictures are from a fire in the town next door to where i work. they lost a horse barn.

the rest are from a wood removal job i'm doing for a 90+ year old woman. according to her, she hired a professional tree company to take down 1 oak - she says they quoted her $600. they dropped some of it onto a shed roof, left all of it behind and didn't clean up. then they charged her $2,000. my brother and i are doing the charity work. we're removing the cut up oak. the wood still looks like it good - minus the little bit of rot around the outside edge. we're also knocking down a few standing dead trees. not much money but she's a nice lady.


----------



## 2dogs

Check this link if you like fire pics. I don't know how to display them.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/07/californias_continuing_fires.html


----------



## LAH

Here's two of them 2dogs.






And of course the very tired fighter.


----------



## valekbrothers




----------



## 2dogs

This isn't a real exciting picture I know but it means alot to me. If you look at the ridgeline farthest in he background that is the cattle ranch I worked on every summer till I was 16. From the grassy hillside on the far left to the red shale on the far right. It is about 7,000 acres of good land. We always had to fight the brush with dozers and burn piles and water was our main concern. The deer were plentiful and so were hogs during the later years. I lived in the bunk house with 2 nephews of the owners. It was heaven for a kid.


----------



## LAH

That is one pretty place 2dogs.


----------



## moe79

Back to the Bra's hanging in the resturant/bar pic, is it a "####'s last resort"?
That is the only place I have ever been that looked like that at the bar.


----------



## michigander

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.


 I kinda forgot about this! Nobody has ever guessed it. Another Hint! Big One! (Bradenton, Florida)


----------



## euroford

my bike trails. my buddy matt is the test pilot.


----------



## stihl sawing

New Ruger SR-556






Read about it here.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/SR556/index.html


----------



## TimberMcPherson

*4 mins walk from my house*







They are building a windfarm, they are some big towers by local standards. in the evening with them slowly turning (the coast is behind them) they look quite majestic.


----------



## tomtrees58

michigander said:


> I kinda forgot about this! Nobody has ever guessed it. Another Hint! Big One! (Bradenton, Florida)



I will check i am in st pete beach at home tom trees


----------



## stihlkicken

*under cut*

random pic.


----------



## glennschumann

*9700 horsepower*

From a recent hospital project I worked on... part of their back up power system. The three generators combined are 9700 HP. The first car I owned was 53HP.


----------



## tomtrees58

michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.



well i check its keywest tom trees st pete beach fla


----------



## LAH

Are those 16 cylinder engines?



glennschumann said:


> From a recent hospital project I worked on... part of their back up power system. The three generators combined are 9700 HP. The first car I owned was 53HP.


----------



## valekbrothers

TimberMcPherson said:


> They are building a windfarm, they are some big towers by local standards. in the evening with them slowly turning (the coast is behind them) they look quite majestic.



We have several hundred of them within a 30 mile radius of us...........
Most of the newer ones they are putting up I think are 200' towers.


----------



## michigander

tomtrees58 said:


> well i check its keywest tom trees st pete beach fla


 There must be a couple places that look like this, but this place is in Bradenton , Fl. Nice guess though!


----------



## tomtrees58

wear its just over the bridge tom trees


----------



## wood4heat

TimberMcPherson said:


> They are building a windfarm, they are some big towers by local standards. in the evening with them slowly turning (the coast is behind them) they look quite majestic.



Almost looks like where I was last weekend:


----------



## mimilkman1

Beautiful kids there W4H.

Kyle


----------



## LAH

I love the smell of gunpowder all day......


----------



## WVwoodsman

LAH, it looks like someone will be busy for a while, just a few reloading supplies huh.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> I love the smell of gunpowder all day......


:jawdrop: Really nice.


----------



## htpd43

*leaner*

this was a maple at my parents place. its about 20 ft into the woods and was about 60-70 ft high - 16-18" dbh and dead since last year.

i had my brother to watch the tree - and my back and a brand new j'red 2150 to do the work. the leaner had settled into the neighboring maple tree and was not coming out without help from my truck.

we always use ppe and although i know its a dangerous situation, we had an escape route worked out and took as many precautions as we could. 

i couldn't get a full picture of the tree top to bottom because of the dense brush around the tree - i couldn't get far enough from the tree to fit it in the screen of the camera. but i did the best i could. 

the one picture shows how tangled up in the other tree this was - its completely off of the ground and just would not come out. a little more pulling with the truck did the trick.
hope you enjoy.


----------



## tomtrees58

pics ?tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing

Red x


----------



## htpd43

*do-over*



htpd43 said:


> i've met a lot of people from different areas of the country who think all of NJ looks like what they saw on the sopranos or what they saw when they flew into newark. i just wanted to show some people that not all of nj is city or suburbs. these are just some pictures i took from my phone and they are just run of the mill ordinary woods - nothng special. for those who don't know there are some really beautiful places in NJ.
> 
> the first two pictures are from a fire in the town next door to where i work. they lost a horse barn.
> 
> the rest are from a wood removal job i'm doing for a 90+ year old woman. according to her, she hired a professional tree company to take down 1 oak - she says they quoted her $600. they dropped some of it onto a shed roof, left all of it behind and didn't clean up. then they charged her $2,000. my brother and i are doing the charity work. we're removing the cut up oak. the wood still looks like it good - minus the little bit of rot around the outside edge. we're also knocking down a few standing dead trees. not much money but she's a nice lady.



after this post i realized that i had too many pictures attached. thats why there are no pictures shown - here they are.


----------



## stihl sawing

Still red x, Are you posting the pics right. Some pics will not post. Depends on where you get them.


----------



## htpd43

*some more*

some others.
the last two are of a black bear that was making the rounds where i work. the pictures are terrible but outside of a zoo thats the closest ive ever come to a bear. i had to stop traffic so that it could cross the street.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ahhh, I can see those.


----------



## htpd43

*red x?*

the pictures are showing up on my screen - i even logged out and was able to view them all as a guest. the pix are from my camera and i sized them to fit. i know why they didnt post the first time - i attached 9 pix and i just figured out today that you can only post 8. i have no idea why you guys are getting the red x today but i followed the instructions to a T.


----------



## stihl sawing

It also may be on my end, this computer at work has a filter so it may be xing them out.


----------



## htpd43

*2 more*

here are 2 of my son
let me know if you still get the x

this is from a recent flight to tampa - the pilot was great - he let my kid play with the yolk for a while and my son couldn't be happier.






this is at the fla state fairgrounds in tampa. that is a bomb squad robot that my son is riding.


----------



## htpd43

*filter*



stihl sawing said:


> It also may be on my end, this computer at work has a filter so it may be xing them out.



that could do it. i am no expert - that's what my brother is for, but i think i'm doing it right.


----------



## Toddppm

X in a box, all except the bear and 1 other pic.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Toddppm said:


> X in a box, all except the bear and 1 other pic.



No joy with IE 8 or google chrome but they show up fine with firefox!

Yep im sad i have 3 browsers.


----------



## htpd43

*something is not right*

well - i'm lost!
all the pix i posted except the group with the bear are gone. i don't even get red x's. they are just gone. i am following the posting instructions step by step and they were there for a while. i'm using firefox - is it possible that i have to use ie to post? i just don't get it.


----------



## htpd43

*picasa?*

or maybe it's the photo editing software i'm using. i'm using picasa3 - anybody else using that? anybody have a recommendation for editing software?


----------



## wood4heat

This thread has gone off track! oke:

In trying to bring it back inline:






opcorn:


----------



## wood4heat

mimilkman1 said:


> Beautiful kids there W4H.
> 
> Kyle



Thanks! here's another from the weekend:




[/IMG]


----------



## LAH

WVwoodsman said:


> LAH, it looks like someone will be busy for a while, just a few reloading supplies huh.



Those were about all empty. I kept them over a few years just to see how much loading I'd done.

And stihl sawing.............I knew you'd like the picture.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Those were about all empty. I kept them over a few years just to see how much loading I'd done.
> 
> And stihl sawing.............I knew you'd like the picture.


Yep, Me likey, The bullets they produced would be nice too. Especially since i can't find no 45 auto that's not being price gouged.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, Me likey, The bullets they produced would be nice too. Especially since i can't find no 45 auto that's not being price gouged.



Before moving a couple years ago and knowing I'd be without a shop for a while I loaded all the 45 ACP brass I had. The load was 230 gr. hardball and 5 grs. of Bullseye, the old military load. Not sure how many I loaded but it was in the thousands. Though I'd heard complaints about mis-fires on other boards using Winchester primers all this ammo has worked perfectly. 

And I don't own a 45 Auto. HEE HEE


----------



## htpd43

*here we go again*

i'm posting these using window's ie not firefox - hopefully this time it works


----------



## htpd43

*trying this one again*



htpd43 said:


> this was a maple at my parents place. its about 20 ft into the woods and was about 60-70 ft high - 16-18" dbh and dead since last year.
> 
> i had my brother to watch the tree - and my back and a brand new j'red 2150 to do the work. the leaner had settled into the neighboring maple tree and was not coming out without help from my truck.
> 
> we always use ppe and although i know its a dangerous situation, we had an escape route worked out and took as many precautions as we could.
> 
> i couldn't get a full picture of the tree top to bottom because of the dense brush around the tree - i couldn't get far enough from the tree to fit it in the screen of the camera. but i did the best i could.
> 
> the one picture shows how tangled up in the other tree this was - its completely off of the ground and just would not come out. a little more pulling with the truck did the trick.
> hope you enjoy.


----------



## euroford

climbing the Dunn/Westbay (V C3+) route on The Diamond, east face of Longs Peak, Rocky Mountain National Park, CO.


----------



## htpd43

*my son*



htpd43 said:


> here are 2 of my son
> 
> top one is from a recent flight to tampa - the pilot was great - he let my kid play with the yolk for a while and my son couldn't be happier.
> 
> bottom one is at the fla state fairgrounds in tampa. that is a bomb squad robot that my son is riding.


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## LAH

That's a good one Tom.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Before moving a couple years ago and knowing I'd be without a shop for a while I loaded all the 45 ACP brass I had. The load was 230 gr. hardball and 5 grs. of Bullseye, the old military load. Not sure how many I loaded but it was in the thousands. Though I'd heard complaints about mis-fires on other boards using Winchester primers all this ammo has worked perfectly.
> 
> And I don't own a 45 Auto. HEE HEE


:jawdrop: yeah, rub it in, I can't find one box here.lol


----------



## LAH

Rub Rub Gloat Gloat.


----------



## ozzy42

michigander said:


> I kinda forgot about this! Nobody has ever guessed it. Another Hint! Big One! (Bradenton, Florida)


I should be able to figure this one out seeing as I live there.
I don't know aces or mulligans maybe.
The dives I go in to the women have no bras to donate.


----------



## ozzy42

michigander said:


> I kinda forgot about this! Nobody has ever guessed it. Another Hint! Big One! (Bradenton, Florida)





michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.


On 2nd thought it could be peggy's corral just up the road in palmetto?


----------



## curlybirtch

*My Misc Pics*

First post here so bear with me.
These are some pics of the Post and beam barn I built for my wife using the lumber off the land plus one of my new bird dog in training.


----------



## tomtrees58

ozzy42 said:


> I should be able to figure this one out seeing as I live there.
> I don't know aces or mulligans maybe.
> The dives I go in to the women have no bras to donate.



? mulligans just before the bridge to treasure island i dont think so tom trees


----------



## Work Saw Collector

curlybirtch said:


> First post here so bear with me.
> These are some pics of the Post and beam barn I built for my wife using the lumber off the land plus one of my new bird dog in training.







Nice barn, how about a inside pic.


----------



## ozzy42

tomtrees58 said:


> ? mulligans just before the bridge to treasure island i dont think so tom trees



Nah,there is one down here in Btown also.
Probebly a common name with all the people that golf in this state.

But I'm not one of them.
That reminds me though of the last time I trimmed some palms on a g course,found a few hundred Golf balls.






BTW I still think it is Peggy's in Palmetto,,,you know Biker central.on us41 just north of the 19 split goint to the skyway


----------



## michigander

ozzy42 said:


> On 2nd thought it could be peggy's corral just up the road in palmetto?


 This place is in Bradenton. Any guess's there? It is close to "41"


----------



## curlybirtch

*More Barn Pics*

As requested, here are some pics of the inside of the barn as well as some pictures along the way of the build process. All mortise and tenons were cut by hand as you can see my hired help (the wife) working on one in the picture.


----------



## tomtrees58

ozzy42 said:


> Nah,there is one down here in Btown also.
> Probebly a common name with all the people that golf in this state.
> 
> But I'm not one of them.
> That reminds me though of the last time I trimmed some palms on a g course,found a few hundred Go
> 
> 
> BTW I still think it is Peggy's in Palmetto,,,you know Biker central.on us41 just north of the 19 split goint to the skyway



yes tom trees


----------



## Work Saw Collector

curlybirtch said:


> As requested, here are some pics of the inside of the barn as well as some pictures along the way of the build process. All mortise and tenons were cut by hand as you can see my hired help (the wife) working on one in the picture.















Nice work!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

curlybirtch said:


> As requested, here are some pics of the inside of the barn as well as some pictures along the way of the build process. All mortise and tenons were cut by hand as you can see my hired help (the wife) working on one in the picture.




Give or take a little, how long did this take you?


----------



## curlybirtch

*Post and Beam Barn*

Give or take 18 months (mostly weekends and holidays) from the time the first tree hit the ground until the horses were moved in. I had never attempted anything like this before and honestly it was a lot of fun and I learned a tremendous amount.


----------



## wood4heat

curlybirtch said:


> As requested, here are some pics of the inside of the barn as well as some pictures along the way of the build process. All mortise and tenons were cut by hand as you can see my hired help (the wife) working on one in the picture.









WOW!!! That looks way too nice to use as a barn! I'd fill it with classic motorcycles, put a bar at one end, a poker table and maybe even a pool table. A nice stain and lighting, oh and a bathroom so I'd never have to leave! Great work!


----------



## ozzy42

michigander said:


> This place is in Bradenton. Any guess's there? It is close to "41"



If its in b-ton,of course its close to 41.Everything is close to 41.


----------



## michigander

ozzy42 said:


> If its in b-ton,of course its close to 41.Everything is close to 41.


 OK Smarty! According to google map, less than half a block. I can't believe there are so many places, with dollar bills and bra's covering the walls and ceiling!!!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## yooper

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


>



what is that thing eating? a lowyer(burbot) sp?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

They call it a Ling around here.


----------



## yooper

may be different here is a burbot. fresh water cod.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## Toddppm

Looked like a Snakehead in the first pic


----------



## scotclayshooter

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> They call it a Ling around here.



Yep its a Ling in Scotland as well.


----------



## yooper

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> They call it a Ling around here.



Is that ling a salt water fish? I googled it and I see it is related to a burbot, we also call they lawyers and eelpout. the one I have a photo of is from lake superior with a batch of smelt. When you grab onto them they will rap around your arm they are mighty tasty!


----------



## tomtrees58

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


>



its open season here on canada geese nyc will gas 20.000 in the next 2 weeks :jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

yooper said:


> is that ling a salt water fish? I googled it and i see it is related to a burbot, we also call they lawyers and eelpout. The one i have a photo of is from lake superior with a batch of smelt. When you grab onto them they will rap around your arm they are mighty tasty!




no it's fresh water. They are nasty looking creatures. They figt like crazy when ya hook one too.


----------



## htpd43

*jonsered*

this is my son's jonsered - my daughter hi-jacked it while he was asleep this morning. she loves it but she moves so fast it's hard to get good pics.


----------



## htpd43

*ling*



JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> They call it a Ling around here.



a guy i used to work for and fish with called it ling cod. dunno if it's the same thing.


----------



## tomtrees58

st pete fla tom trees


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

Whoop's got on it a little hard. gettin used to the locker in the front.


----------



## Richard_

heading home from playing in the local pond


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

nice door's, you make em or buy em?


----------



## Richard_

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> nice door's, you make em or buy em?



bought em , it was cheaper then making them


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## Work Saw Collector

tomtrees58 said:


> tom trees









Nice old truck, is it yours?


----------



## Toddppm

From a recent trip up into Pa.


----------



## Toddppm

and 1 more. Anybody know where this is? Pretty much the middle of nowhere. I wouldn't be suprised if someone here recognized it, alot of Pa. people in here it seems.


----------



## LAH

I like the Church pictures.


----------



## Toddppm

Just a big a$$ house near a job we're working on. It's hideous but interesting. If only they used real stone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Toddppm said:


> Just a big a$$ house near a job we're working on. It's hideous but interesting. If only they used real stone.



I would be happy with the money it takes to heat and cool that house.


----------



## ozzy42

Toddppm said:


> Just a big a$$ house near a job we're working on. It's hideous but interesting. If only they used real stone.



You would need a GPS clipped to your belt to find your way around in there.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Toddppm said:


> and 1 more. Anybody know where this is? Pretty much the middle of nowhere. I wouldn't be suprised if someone here recognized it, alot of Pa. people in here it seems.



lancaster?


----------



## fishercat

*great pic.*



Richard_ said:


> heading home from playing in the local pond



that is still my favorite body style of Toyotas.


----------



## WesternSaw

Richard_ said:


> heading home from playing in the local pond


Hello Richard
Do you have a picture of your rear bumper?I have a 1990 Toyota 4x4 etra cab pickup,trying to find ideas for a rear bumper
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## Toddppm

TreEmergencyB said:


> lancaster?




No, This was farther west between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh


----------



## Richard_

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello Richard
> Do you have a picture of your rear bumper?I have a 1990 Toyota 4x4 etra cab pickup,trying to find ideas for a rear bumper
> Thanks
> Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Rear Bumper*



Richard_ said:


>



Thanks Richard
Lawrence


----------



## wood4heat

A few I took on a trip to Iowa last week. The first two are of the barn on the farm my Grandpa grew up on. This barn and storm cellar are all that is left. My cousin owns it now and tore the house down years ago. He put the tin roof on the barn around the same time which is probably why it's still standing. I looked for the footprint of the house but it was too overgrown. My cousin said it had no foundation so there is no remnant of it at all. All I found was a single old brick.











The last is a tractor on my Great Aunt & Uncles farm. I used to help around the farm on this one as a kid so it was my favorite. It's kind of depressing to see it now, has a problem with the rear axle my Uncle says isn't worth fixing and a flat rear tire. The building it's sitting in also looks ready to fall over.


----------



## Wood Scrounge

wood4heat said:


> A few I took on a trip to Iowa last week. The first two are of the barn on the farm my Grandpa grew up on. This barn and storm cellar are all that is left. My cousin owns it now and tore the house down years ago. He put the tin roof on the barn around the same time which is probably why it's still standing. I looked for the footprint of the house but it was too overgrown. My cousin said it had no foundation so there is no remnant of it at all. All I found was a single old brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is a tractor on my Great Aunt & Uncles farm. I used to help around the farm on this one as a kid so it was my favorite. It's kind of depressing to see it now, has a problem with the rear axle my Uncle says isn't worth fixing and a flat rear tire. The building it's sitting in also looks ready to fall over.



make sure that place is saved, my family no longer owns their ancestral farm and it breaks my heart to see it covered in McMansions.


----------



## tomtrees58

nice:agree2: save it tom trees


----------



## wood4heat

I don't think they're going anywhere. One cousin bought the old farm and another bought my aunt & uncles farm. She bought it so they could stay there and plans to retire there herself. My grandmother still owns her farm but the cousin who bought the old farm lives on it. My mother & aunt have no interest in it and will more or less give it to him after grandma is gone.

What makes me sad is all the old buildings that are disappearing.


----------



## nickblaze466

Richard_ said:


>



hey something is wrong with your truck. looks like you're missing a rear axle. don't try to drive it like that.


----------



## mimilkman1

Wood 4 Heat, that tractor is worth fixing if it just has a problem with the rear end. Lots of people still do all of their farming with those same tractors. They still hold quite of value.

Kyle


----------



## sbhooper

That is right about the tractor. People will buy ones in a lot worse shape than that one. It still has lots of use left in it.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069




----------



## tomtrees58

tree removal today and yes tom trees climbs


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## wood4heat

*PNW from 30,000'*

Shot these out the window of a 737 on my trip to the midwest a few weeks back. The first is home, Camas/Washougal. I live in the foot hills above town on the far side of the river. On the left is Mt St Helens with Mt Rainier and Mt. Adams to the right, the river is the Columbia.






A close up of Mt Hood:






And Closest to furthest Mt hood, Mt Adams, and Mt Rainier:






This is the same as the last but with Mt St Helens on the left. Wish I could've sqeezed the wing out but still how often do you get the chance to get four volcanoes in one shot?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You must have a nice camera! Great pics thanks.


----------



## wood4heat

supercabs78 said:


> You must have a nice camera! Great pics thanks.



Nope, I have photoshop! 

Actually I took the farm pics with a nice camera but just used my wife's purse camera on the plane. Used photoshop to cut the haze and add some contrast & color. They were pretty flat right off the camera.


----------



## oldirty

wood4heat said:


> Shot these out the window of a 737 on my trip to the midwest a few weeks back. The first is home, Camas/Washougal. I live in the foot hills above town on the far side of the river. On the left is Mt St Helens with Mt Rainier and Mt. Adams to the right, the river is the Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of Mt Hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Closest to furthest Mt hood, Mt Adams, and Mt Rainier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same as the last but with Mt St Helens on the left. Wish I could've sqeezed the wing out but still how often do you get the chance to get four volcanoes in one shot?




just outta curiosity when do you think them other 3 zits are gonna pop? 

great pics, i kinda knew but didnt realize just how rugged it is out that way terrain wise. beautiful.


----------



## wood4heat

oldirty said:


> just outta curiosity when do you think them other 3 zits are gonna pop?
> 
> great pics, i kinda knew but didnt realize just how rugged it is out that way terrain wise. beautiful.



Not sure when but Rainier is next! 

That was only one side of the plane, visible out the other side were Jefferson, Bachelor and Three Sisters which are three separate but practically joined mtn's. 

A pic of sisters taken off the web:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Great Pictures*

Hello Wood4heat
Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures of the mountains.You really have to love the Pacific Northwest scenery
Lawrence


----------



## 2dogs

These pics don't hold a candle to the volcano pics but here goes.
The is a 56" fir from yesterday. My son and I spent an hour or two helping a friend mill this.





Here is second trunk growing out of a second growth redwood. I've seen pics of these second trunks (I forget their real name) up to 7" in diameter growing out of old growth redwoods


----------



## scotclayshooter

Scotland DTL shooting team 2009.
Im on the far right front row


----------



## LAH

The young guy a shooter also?


----------



## 2dogs

Where is the camo and beer?


----------



## scotclayshooter

LAH said:


> The young guy a shooter also?



Yep theres a senior team ladies veterans and juniors


----------



## scotclayshooter

2dogs said:


> Where is the camo and beer?



LOL the beer is just out of shot!
We are not allowed to wear cammo, The rules state no cammo or disqualification will result and possable banning!!!!!!!
A couple of the guys wore Kilts to the team banquet a few years ago and were banned!


----------



## 2dogs

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL the beer is just out of shot!
> We are not allowed to wear cammo, The rules state no cammo or disqualification will result and possable banning!!!!!!!
> A couple of the guys wore Kilts to the team banquet a few years ago and were banned!



Kilts were banned?! I thought... heck, I don't know what to think now.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

scotclayshooter said:


> Scotland DTL shooting team 2009.
> Im on the far right front row



That red head in the front row is very nice looking. Nothing like a good looking woman that knows how to handle a gun!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> That red head in the front row is very nice looking. Nothing like a good looking woman that knows how to handle a gun!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Toddppm

Was working on replacing some bearings and just thought the bike looked so sexy naked, all that exposed aluminum and sooo dirty, hahaha:greenchainsaw:


----------



## scotclayshooter

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> That red head in the front row is very nice looking. Nothing like a good looking woman that knows how to handle a gun!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



More pics to follow!


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> More pics to follow!


Yeah, You are the man.lol


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

scotclayshooter said:


> More pics to follow!



I will be following up on your new pics!!!!


----------



## Pruitt1222

*Random*


----------



## Rftreeman

Pruitt1222 said:


>


nice pictures, who took the clippers to the dog's head.....lol

my brother was in the 82nd and my nephew is on his was November, were you in or someone you know?


----------



## Pruitt1222

My uncle was in the 82, bil and cusin in 101. I took the clippers to the dog, Me and him were drinking some beer the night I got layed off and this is the end product.


----------



## wood4heat

Mini Mac tear down:


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


>



nice 046 i love mine tom trees


----------



## STANG302

glennschumann said:


> From a recent hospital project I worked on... part of their back up power system. The three generators combined are 9700 HP. The first car I owned was 53HP.



I miss working on those beasts. Thats a 3516 cat motor. She's an old design engine wise but we had it updated to teir III emisions when I left to go work for Cummins. I can point to three items on that engine that I designed.


----------



## stihl sawing

it's coming, Be here sooner than you think.


----------



## wood4heat

How about a pic of my first stump? This was a dead standing Doug Fir a little over a foot across but fairly tall. It had a good lean 90 deg to the right of where I wanted it to fall but with a push went where I was hoping. 

This pic is a little deceiving, it looks as though the face cut goes half way through the tree but was actually only about a third of the diameter. 






These show where I was aiming. I wish I would have taken these before bucking it into firewood but they were taken as an afterthought. To get an idea of the height of the tree it fell across the large down log and reached just across the road in the first of these two. 











All I know about felling trees is what I've read here so if you have any criticism I welcome it. I think I can take it.


----------



## Rftreeman

wood4heat said:


> How about a pic of my first stump? This was a dead standing Doug Fir a little over a foot across but fairly tall. It had a good lean 90 deg to the right of where I wanted it to fall but with a push went where I was hoping.
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, it looks as though the face cut goes half way through the tree but was actually only about a third of the diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These show where I was aiming. I wish I would have taken these before bucking it into firewood but they were taken as an afterthought. To get an idea of the height of the tree it fell across the large down log and reached just across the road in the first of these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know about felling trees is what I've read here so if you have any criticism I welcome it. I think I can take it.


it went safetly where planned didn't it, job well done.


----------



## Toddppm

Walkway we just finished as part of a larger job.


----------



## Toddppm

Tree gnome? 





What weired kind of shrunken head palm is this?


----------



## LAH

Toddppm said:


> Walkway we just finished as part of a larger job.



Nice work.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## scotclayshooter




----------



## scotclayshooter

More silverware


----------



## scotclayshooter

Me the GF and Cody
It was Yooper weather at a wildlife park Brrrrrrr


----------



## slinger

Here is a pic of my 2nd attempt at a holzhausen...


----------



## wood4heat

Not much action in this thread lately. How about a pic of the wife & I trail riding above our house. We can get on this road from home and it connects to literally hundreds of miles of trails.


----------



## 2dogs

The wife got all the looks in your family. LOL. Good thing too.

Great pic BTW.


----------



## fishercat

*where are you?*



wood4heat said:


> Not much action in this thread lately. How about a pic of the wife & I trail riding above our house. We can get on this road from home and it connects to literally hundreds of miles of trails.



looking for a place like that to retire.


----------



## wood4heat

2dogs said:


> The wife got all the looks in your family. LOL. Good thing too.
> 
> Great pic BTW.



She didn't get all the looks in the family.











Although I'm told they didn't get their looks from me!


----------



## wood4heat

fishercat said:


> looking for a place like that to retire.



SW Washington. We're about ten minutes north of Camas Wa and about twenty from Portland Or.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Stihl no spill 5L can, This thing has saved me a fortune over the years!
You dont spill much and no faffing about undoing can tops.


----------



## scotclayshooter

3AH 18v li-on batteries on my drill and new today grinder


----------



## euroford

my bud jeremy doing good work at 7 springs, pa.

we each hit this stunt 50-60 times that weekend, just wanted to keep hitting it faster and faster and faster. good stuff!


----------



## wood4heat

I started a thread in the trivia forum but wonder if I should move it over here. Does anybody ever look in there?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=107943


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Toddppm said:


> Tree gnome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What weired kind of shrunken head palm is this?



The palm tree looks dead and a little plant is growing out the top.
Birds droping seeds in there.


----------



## offroadaudio

dchd1130 said:


>



I took this in Costa Rica - yours reminded me of it.


----------



## wood4heat

offroadaudio said:


> I took this in Costa Rica - yours reminded me of it.



What part of Costa Rica were you in?


----------



## offroadaudio

Flew into San Jose, and then went on an off-road motorcycle tour that went to Jaco Beach, Hotel Alta Vista, and a volcano - Turrumbulla (SP?) I think.
Beautiful country, great people - I really liked it there.


----------



## wood4heat

offroadaudio said:


> Flew into San Jose, and then went on an off-road motorcycle tour that went to Jaco Beach, Hotel Alta Vista, and a volcano - Turrumbulla (SP?) I think.
> Beautiful country, great people - I really liked it there.



That had to be a great time. I was there a year ago. Also flew into San Jose but went to Quepos/ Manuel Antonio on the Pacific coast. Yes beautiful country and the people were great...once we got away from San Jose! Man and how about the food? Freaking awesome everywhere! 

A shot of San Jose:






Quepos:






A sailfish we caught out of Quepos:






And a sloth:


----------



## wood4heat

A few more:

Sailfish getting closer:






A croc:






Sunset looking towards Quepos from Manuel Antonio:






And a waterfall in Lapaz:


----------



## offroadaudio

I was at that water fall!
I'll have to dig up some of the pix from that trip.


----------



## offroadaudio

Here they are.
I've also been to Baja, Mexico and Arizona on off-road trips.
Lots of fun.


----------



## wood4heat

offroadaudio said:


> I was at that water fall!
> I'll have to dig up some of the pix from that trip.



When I saw your butterfly pic I wondered if that was where it was taken.


----------



## Toddppm

offroadaudio said:


> Here they are.
> I've also been to Baja, Mexico and Arizona on off-road trips.
> Lots of fun.



Cool pics you guys. I've been wanting to go to Costa Rica on an off road tour/family vacation too, done Baja a couple times and loved it. More pics please.


Couple from Baja


----------



## offroadaudio

Toddppm said:


> Cool pics you guys. I've been wanting to go to Costa Rica on an off road tour/family vacation too, done Baja a couple times and loved it. More pics please.
> 
> 
> Couple from Baja



We probably know some of the same people if you're in No. Va. - I'm in the Green Marble Enduro Riders and know several folks from NVTR.
I'll find more pix from CR.

'Frank


----------



## Toddppm

Sorry didn't see your reply until today. Yes I was a NVTR member for a while , just let it lapse but I know alot of those guys. I see them at a few other events too. Going on their Shenandoah 500 in 2 weeks, love that ride.


----------



## unclemoustache

It's the Fellowship Hall at First United Methodist Church in Tampa, FL!!!!!!





michigander said:


> Here is a pic, my daughter took. I think it was last fall. Can anyone tell me where it is? Points to winner! If nobody guess it in the next few days, will give some hints.


----------



## tomtrees58

unclemoustache said:


> It's the Fellowship Hall at First United Methodist Church in Tampa, FL!!!!!!



no its not tom trees st pete beach FL:jawdrop:


----------



## slinger

View attachment 109392


Hmmm Photobucket B trickin me


----------



## tomtrees58

shell island just off pass-a-grille/ st pete beach fl tom trees


----------



## slinger

*Maybe this time!*


----------



## slinger

*Holzhausen*


----------



## scotclayshooter

slinger said:


>



Now do it without the attachment






Do a quote and follow what ive added at thes tart and finish ot the web address of the attachement!


----------



## slinger

Show off!

Tip?


----------



## scotclayshooter

slinger said:


> Show off!
> 
> Tip?



when you bring up the attachment copy the adress then add the img /1mg in boxes when you quote them (you delete the original and re-start) but add [ and ] at the start and end but put img amd /img inside the square brackets just loo at the quoted post and you will see waht ive added!

If tomtrees can do it anyone can


----------



## slinger

*Buddy*

Neighbor's dog showed up a year ago and never left. Good Dog!


----------



## slinger

Bigger?


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> I love the smell of gunpowder all day......



So your the guy hording it all. Nice supply.

jerry-


----------



## LAH

820wards said:


> So your the guy hording it all. Nice supply.
> 
> jerry-



Jerry I took this picture just before moving from Dry Creek. What you see on the steps is mostly empty containers. As I emptied these I threw them in the corner and before moving, while taking out the trash, I took this picture. 

While I shot a lot of this stuff; at the time I held a Class 6 FFL so more was sold than shot.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Heres a painting i bought a few years ago.


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> Jerry I took this picture just before moving from Dry Creek. What you see on the steps is mostly empty containers. As I emptied these I threw them in the corner and before moving, while taking out the trash, I took this picture.
> 
> While I shot a lot of this stuff; at the time I held a Class 6 FFL so more was sold than shot.



You reload like my brother and I do.  Primers have been the biggest problem to get here in CA. When suppliers get them, guys will buy the whole lot at one time leaving none for the average shooter/reloader. WOLF brand from Russia has been the only reliable source right now for LR & SR primers. I'm having problems getting Bench rest primers and LRM primers. It takes 4-6 weeks to get them from Midway. With your license it should be easier I hope.

I just had a barrel built for my Encore pistol in .17 Ackley Bee to cut down on powder consumption and the price of bullets. I do a lot of varmint shooting on local ranches and it is a good 350yd round.

jerry-


----------



## wood4heat

*Tis the season...*

For spooky woods pics!


----------



## LAH

820wards said:


> You reload like my brother and I do.  Primers have been the biggest problem to get here in CA. When suppliers get them, guys will buy the whole lot at one time leaving none for the average shooter/reloader. WOLF brand from Russia has been the only reliable source right now for LR & SR primers. I'm having problems getting Bench rest primers and LRM primers. It takes 4-6 weeks to get them from Midway. With your license it should be easier I hope.
> 
> I just had a barrel built for my Encore pistol in .17 Ackley Bee to cut down on powder consumption and the price of bullets. I do a lot of varmint shooting on local ranches and it is a good 350yd round.
> 
> jerry-



Primers have been a problem here also. I found 45,000 Wolf which I've about sold out. Latest find, 40,000 small pistol which will probably sell quickly also.

Like you Encore, bet that Bee will sting.


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> Primers have been a problem here also. I found 45,000 Wolf which I've about sold out. Latest find, 40,000 small pistol which will probably sell quickly also.
> 
> Like you Encore, bet that Bee will sting.



I've been using it for varmint shooting and it does a number on them. I'm using the Hornaday 20gr V-Max bullets. My friend found son 17 gr. V-Max bullets that are used in the .17 HMR rounds, talk about fast. With the 20gr. I can get 3,550fps. I didn't have a chance to chronograph the .17gr bullets, but I'm sure they exceded 3,600fps.

We spent a week in NE CA in a town called Cederville shooting gophers on cut alfalfa fields. It's like shooting on your lawn, flat. I shot the .17 and a number of other varmint caliber rifles and pistol barrels for my TC's.

The rifle is my custom CZ-24 Mauser I built chambered in .22-250 Ackley Improved. I shoot the 50 Nosler BT. It's funny, today I had my eye exam and I saw my friend, who I worked with for 35 years. he is P.O. Ackley's nephew Bob Ackley. He still has a few rifles that his uncle built for him when he was a teenager. Anyway, I like the wild cat cartridges.

later,
jerry-


----------



## LAH

820wards said:


> We spent a week in NE CA in a town called Cederville shooting gophers on cut alfalfa fields. It's like shooting on your lawn, flat.
> 
> The rifle is my custom CZ-24 Mauser I built chambered in .22-250 Ackley Improved. I shoot the 50 Nosler BT.



That sure is some flat ground. West Virginia boys don't see much of that.

I had a VZ24 action made into a sporter by Kimber. It's was an '06 and a real tack driver for a hunting rifle. I used WW-760 and a 150 Nosler for most my deer hunting. Great combo.


----------



## 820wards

LAH said:


> That sure is some flat ground. West Virginia boys don't see much of that.
> 
> I had a VZ24 action made into a sporter by Kimber. It's was an '06 and a real tack driver for a hunting rifle. I used WW-760 and a 150 Nosler for most my deer hunting. Great combo.



Nosler Bullets are very good. I actually killed a wild boar her in CA with that varmint rifle I posted a picture of using a 50gr Nosler Ballistic Tip. I pot one right in his ear and he dropped like a ton of bricks. My buddy and I were planning to only varmint shoot for the day, so I hadn't brought my back pack that had my knifes. We ended up field dressing the pig with a sheet rock knife. It was comical...

Kimber does make good rifles, I'll bet it's the first rifle you pick up when headed out hunting? I've been playing with a rifle built years ago by Mountain Rifle Inc., in Utah for sheep hunting. It's chambered in .30-378 Weatherby. I'm loading it fairly light and it uses 116.0 gr of 50BMG powder. I've got it shooting 3/4" groups at 100yds. using the Nosler 180gr. AccuBond bullet. I think it would shoot better if it had a heaver barrel, but the rifle soaking wet only weighs 7-1/2 pounds. Packs nice Kicks a lot...

jerry-


----------



## iCreek

*A recent purchase*

Picked this Ruger LCP up a few weeks ago, added a pearce grip extension, extra magazine, Crimson Trace laser, and Crossbreed Mini-Tuck holster.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice Ruger iCreek. Looks easy to conceal.


----------



## allenborder

Hi...
Thanks for sharing the information and also the really good snapshots of Beautiful trees and plants....


----------



## Toddppm

*Crane job*

Here's a crane job I got a couple pics of the other day.


----------



## scotclayshooter

The stop switch stopped working on my FS450 any idea why grrrrrr


----------



## scotclayshooter

MS180 thats not running too well Hmm wheres the air filter
The top had come off the plug and the oiler aint working but its still over 150 psi compression so it will live again.


----------



## scotclayshooter

New toy


----------



## The Lorax

*Osage orange*

2nd year growth Osage orange in Ireland


----------



## Toddppm

Been a year since starting this. Didn't realize I started it on Halloween so here's a fitting pic of someones yard we passed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## treemandan

*The Phoenix*






Here we have the head and neck portion of a pheonix made out of old pallets. The borough makes one every year, its usually is about 2 and 1/2 stories tall with 30 foot wingspan. The put it together down on one of the strip that is Phoenixville Pa then they torch it. I will get some pics of that.


----------



## wood4heat

A couple pics I took on a peanut plantation just out of Wilmington NC over the summer. I thought these trees were really cool and loved their shadows.


----------



## boostnut

Just a test pic.


----------



## stihl sawing

Somethings getting a new braking system.


----------



## boostnut

its for my tdi jetta


----------



## scotclayshooter

boostnut said:


> its for my tdi jetta













This is mine and is a 2003 VW Bora TDi 150 Sport

They called them Jetta in some countrys.

Is it the same as yours?


----------



## fishercat

*youmust be slow.*



Toddppm said:


> Here's a crane job I got a couple pics of the other day.



what kind of chain do you use on cell towers?


----------



## Toddppm

I started to put that pic in the climbers forum to see who would notice first. 
Too bad I was in a hurry and couldn't get any really good pics. I pulled off the side of the road real fast and snapped a couple pics. I think I made the guys nervous as 1 was riding the ball up to the top and the crane dropped him off and got away pretty damn quick. Maybe they thought I was with OSHA or something?


----------



## boostnut

Scot mine has a few more years of experience than yours. Mine is a 1998. Been a great car, 49 - 50 mpg after all the mods.


----------



## Can8ianTimber

Here is my 2 cents for the pic gallery.


----------



## tjbier

Wow that is a beautiful slab Can8dian!!!!!!


----------



## Ljute

First snow storm of the year here in the Shenandoah Valley. Got about 4-5 inches. Not going to want to split for a few days...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

We got a solid 6" at my house. Good stuff!


----------



## pitterson

This great pictures, thank you for sharing them. I will return to post the picture on this forum and you'll find them great.


----------



## Ljute

Pup's first snow! About 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## taylor6400

iCreek said:


> Picked this Ruger LCP up a few weeks ago, added a pearce grip extension, extra magazine, Crimson Trace laser, and Crossbreed Mini-Tuck holster.



I want one!!!!! I love my supertuck...cant beat Crossbreed!


----------



## milkman

*Don't need the Fiskars SS*

Wish I could post these where they'd open in the thread. If you had this guy around you could leave the regular splitters in the shed.


----------



## MinivanFan

A carb from a 8hp briggs and stratton engine that i am working on.


----------



## MinivanFan

Random pictures.
My 9mm Hi-Point carbine





One of my bikes





My Traxxes Nitro Stampede


----------



## wood4heat

One of the many sights in Coin Iowa.


----------



## swift4me

*spare time killer*

This is a set of mallard calls I made for a friend's son's wedding, as gifts for the guys in the crowd.

Bird's eye maple and cocobolo with engraved brass bands


----------



## lumberjack333

treemandan said:


> I am such a dik heh heh



Hahah dan. Reminds me of my buddies.


----------



## WesternSaw

*swift4me*

WOW! That is great work you have done there! As a used to be duck hunter that would be quite the gift.A mantle piece for sure!
Lawrence


----------



## lumberjack333

Some pics from my tower rigging days:

Looking down 330ft of a 370ft tower in the BC rockies.





Me at 330ft.





The beacon at the top - 370ft. The town on the lake in the back is McLeese Lake, home of the first licenced pub in BC. Also where we stayed for the week.


----------



## LAH

Gee 333..........The pictures scare me...............Creeker


----------



## Nosmo

*What a View !*

I like that view from the top of that tower. Looks like you are dressed for the occasion. How cold was it that day up there ?

Nosmo


----------



## lumberjack333

-20 C or so on the ground, windchill probably brought it down to -30 or so, and thats a relatively nice day up there haha.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Is that 1 7/8 hardline I see? Feeding a cellular array, perhaps?


----------



## lumberjack333

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Is that 1 7/8 hardline I see? Feeding a cellular array, perhaps?



Yup, we called it LDF-7 - wich is now almost obsolete in high traffic areas... most new systems are going up fiber optic for all this 3G crap.


----------



## asplundhranger

*david bradley 360*

this is going to be my new trim sawView attachment 118734


View attachment 118735


----------



## LAH

david bradley

Used one of these for a week or so.


----------



## lumberjack333

David Bradley? One cool lookin (and mean) old saw though!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

lumberjack333 said:


> Yup, we called it LDF-7 - wich is now almost obsolete in high traffic areas... most new systems are going up fiber optic for all this 3G crap.




Yup. No more cable loss. Just run power up the tower, mount the radio unit up there right next to the antennas, and all you need now is a short half inch jumper. Much more reliable. Less weight on the tower, too.


Just hope that radio unit doesn't fail!


----------



## lumberjack333

Haha, the ones we were putting up were chinese... I remember the first few test sites we did, the Aluminum mounting brackets got so cold up there that with the wind shaking them so bad, they fell right off the tower. They wern't light either, 30 - 50KG radios fallin a couple hundred feet...:jawdrop:


----------



## derwoodii

*Things are not always what they seem*

This is illusion or Gravity Road Staws Lane Mt Macedon near to a mysterious place called Hanging Rock in Victoria Australia. 
Look, yes, the road runs down hill right. 
At the yellow sign 100 yards in distance you can park, off the brake & in neutral you begin roll on back up the hill?? slow at 1st but you get faster than a quick walk by the end. Its just unreal. 
Explanation is optical illusion but no matter how you look you can not decipher it out.






Youtube link worthy a look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNRaXk2ydYE


----------



## MinivanFan

derwoodii said:


> This is illusion or Gravity Road Staws Lane Mt Macedon near to a mysterious place called Hanging Rock in Victoria Australia.
> Look, yes, the road runs down hill right.
> At the yellow sign 100 yards in distance you can park, off the brake & in neutral you begin roll on back up the hill?? slow at 1st but you get faster than a quick walk by the end. Its just unreal.
> Explanation is optical illusion but no matter how you look you can not decipher it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube link worthy a look
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNRaXk2ydYE



Very interesting, stuff like that is cool.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

derwoodii said:


> Explanation is optical illusion but no matter how you look you can not decipher it out.





Oh, I figured it out already! In fact, the problem is obvious!


You folks are driving on the wrong side of the road! That's why your vehicles roll uphill!


----------



## purplewg

asplundhranger said:


> this is going to be my new trim sawView attachment 118734
> 
> 
> View attachment 118735



I have one similar to that. My dad bought it new in the late 50's if memory serves me right.


----------



## purplewg

Little project I built early last year. I love to cook on this. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## l2edneck

My Boy last time i visited him.....Look at that form,deductions for the lack of PPE.Just like his daddy!!!!


----------



## tomtrees58

l2edneck said:


> My Boy last time i visited him.....Look at that form,deductions for the lack of PPE.Just like his daddy!!!!



thats not fla


----------



## tomtrees58

day off from climbing tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## fishercat

*i'll take one.*



purplewg said:


> Little project I built early last year. I love to cook on this. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm



where do i place my order?


----------



## isaaccarlson

*how did that matress get wrapped around that shaft anyway????*

:monkey:


----------



## Ljute

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, I figured it out already! In fact, the problem is obvious!
> 
> 
> You folks are driving on the wrong side of the road! That's why your vehicles roll uphill!



And their drains swirl opposite too!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

purplewg said:


> Little project I built early last year. I love to cook on this. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm





Propane tanks?


Nice!


----------



## Ljute

Maybe not so random considering they're chainsaws, but a recent pic of my stable, including the yet-to-be-dirtied 372xpw! See sig for models.


----------



## tomtrees58

got you tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## purplewg

fishercat said:


> where do i place my order?




I am getting ready to built another smoker. I will be glad to sell you this one.


----------



## treemandan

Richard_ said:


>



Who is the idiot who did that?


----------



## derwoodii

Ljute said:


> And their drains swirl opposite too!



Oh ta nice one,,, still here we are 12 to 18 hours way ahead of you chaps all the time. If I could just figure how to trick your lotto or pony race results..... :welcome:
I looked up why? drive on the left, seems just copied our forefathers from the UK. As we did not tell,m to go jump as you blokes we kept the "loony lefty". Still apparently its a safer side to drive on. Something about predominate right eye better to judge oncoming blah blah.


----------



## purplewg

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Propane tanks?
> 
> 
> Nice!



Yup, 1/4" flat plate was just too dang expensive to build a firebox out of so I bought another propane tank and made half the firebox and other half is a vertical cooker.


----------



## Nosmo

*Log and Jack on the right*

It ain't none of my business but I'd be leery of getting under that truck. Take a good look at the log the jack on the right is sitting on. It is not cut square and the jack is leaning because of that. One good bump on the left side of the truck and over she may go.

Nosmo


----------



## derwoodii

Its Australia day down here & I done all my chores yippy.
Here's a project finish last month. Its a Rutland 90watt wind turbine salvaged from brother in laws home lost to last summers fires. 7/2/09 173 dead 2000+ homes gone. We lost wife's brother Chris. This little turbine was all that was left standing at his farm house. The heat and wind estimates were 140+ kph winds & radiant heat fatal at 100+meters.
Brought it home & put it back up as kinda of a memorial to Chris. Amazing it still worked. So I got a chap to build the control box of tricks & inverter. It now feeds 2 deep cycle battery and can be used for mains 240 or 12volt output.


----------



## purplewg

Pretty neat derwoodii, sorry for your loss though. Did Chris get caught in the fire? I only ask because I was a fireman at one time.


----------



## derwoodii

purplewg said:


> Pretty neat derwoodii, sorry for your loss though. Did Chris get caught in the fire? I only ask because I was a fireman at one time.



He was caught n his house trying to defend it. This was the tactic at the time suggested to be best with bushfires. A rethink now due to 8 years of drought and more extreme wind weather down here says unless your 100% prepared, just leave . 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Saturday_bushfires


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

derwoodii said:


> Its Australia day down here & I done all my chores yippy.
> Here's a project finish last month. Its a Rutland 90watt wind turbine salvaged from brother in laws home lost to last summers fires. 7/2/09 173 dead 2000+ homes gone. We lost wife's brother Chris. This little turbine was all that was left standing at his farm house. The heat and wind estimates were 140+ kph winds & radiant heat fatal at 100+meters.
> Brought it home & put it back up as kinda of a memorial to Chris. Amazing it still worked. So I got a chap to build the control box of tricks & inverter. It now feeds 2 deep cycle battery and can be used for mains 240 or 12volt output.



Sorry for your loss. That is a nice little set up and a great reminder of the loved one you lost. 
My son in law was over there fighting fires at the time too. He said it was really bad and real sad. A couple of people on his crew lost their homes and didn't know if their loved ones got out in time.


----------



## purplewg

derwoodii said:


> He was caught n his house trying to defend it. This was the tactic at the time suggested to be best with bushfires. A rethink now due to 8 years of drought and more extreme wind weather down here says unless your 100% prepared, just leave .
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Saturday_bushfires



Again sorry for your loss.

I had fires blow through here a couple years back. I stayed ready to fight but fortunately for me the fires stayed about 1/4 south of me due to the winds.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Nosmo said:


> It ain't none of my business but I'd be leery of getting under that truck. Take a good look at the log the jack on the right is sitting on. It is not cut square and the jack is leaning because of that. One good bump on the left side of the truck and over she may go.
> 
> Nosmo



:agree2:


----------



## Ljute

I'd love to have this hanging on the wall over my couch. Couch ain't bad either!


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## WesternSaw

*Stihl sawing*

Man looks like your expecting company,bad company that is,LOL!.The old boy scout motto comes to mind"Be Prepared"


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


>



man ss that's a little computer:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees


----------



## purplewg

Dang, I would hate to run into that chainsaw in a dark alley....lol


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


>



Nice. I don't like to advertise... Maybe PM ya' a few "shots" if I get around to takin' some.
Especially like the short-slide .45. Is that a Lightweight Commander?


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange:thats pine:hmm3grin2orange: tom


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:thats pine:hmm3grin2orange: tom


i thought it was oak.lol Just kiddin. It was dead and a hazard so the man wanted it gone.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> i thought it was oak.lol Just kiddin. It was dead and a hazard so the man wanted it gone.



:hmm3grin2orange:i think its pine /oak:deadhorse: or wood tom


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:i think its pine /oak:deadhorse: or wood tom


It's pine.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## tomtrees58

that pitch pine is heavy wen its alive tom


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## 2dogs

stihl sawing said:


>



WHOA! You should NEVER post your serial number. Someone anywhere can post that number as a stolen gun and you are now in possesion. You should delete that pic!


----------



## stihl sawing

2dogs said:


> WHOA! You should NEVER post your serial number. Someone anywhere can post that number as a stolen gun and you are now in possesion. You should delete that pic!


You're probably right, Didn't think about the serial number, But it is not stolen, still i shouldn't post the number. I will delete mine if you delete yours.


----------



## stihl sawing

Well it won't let me now.


----------



## ODS9091

Yes but if that is a true M16, (which I am sure it is), then it will have paperwork with it, so there will be a trail to follow. If the person claiming it cannot produce the necessary paperwork, no problem.


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> Yes but if that is a true M16, (which I am sure it is), then it will have paperwork with it, so there will be a trail to follow. If the person claiming it cannot produce the necessary paperwork, no problem.


Exactly, Why i'm not too worried about it. I have all the stuff to show it's mine and it's legal, BTW: where have you been, i've been missing tryin to stump you on guns.lol


----------



## ODS9091

Took a new job after being laid off about 1/4 of last year and wife losing her job. New job, new responsibilites, and longer hours (which is good). Just been real busy thats all.


----------



## stihl sawing

ODS9091 said:


> Took a new job after being laid off about 1/4 of last year and wife losing her job. New job, new responsibilites, and longer hours (which is good). Just been real busy thats all.


 Sorry to hear about the lay off and the wife's job. Times are tough right now. Hope you like the new job and good to see ya back on and postin..


----------



## Ljute

Tons of pics of the yard of snow we had, but this one's my favorite so far.


----------



## stihl sawing

That's some deep snow. Bet those dogs had a blast.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> That's some deep snow. Bet those dogs had a blast.



They love it, but they only poop where you've shoveled.


----------



## Walt41

The sky and carrots


----------



## Ljute

Two days after the storm. The yard of snowfall has settled quite a bit. !.5 to 2 feet today/tomorrow and the fences will be gone!


----------



## stihl sawing

That's an awesome pic, showing the fences about gone and the shoveled driveway. Are we gonna have to start calling you yooper jr.lol


----------



## kshiff

*Little plinking*

My wife and her kill.


----------



## stihl sawing

kshiff said:


> My wife and her kill.


Nice shot, better not make her mad.lol That old fridge has been shot a few times.


----------



## kshiff

Yeah she likes to shoot .22 or .17hmr , doesnt really like the big bores but will shoot them once and awhile.


----------



## purplewg

Ever had bullets bounce off those tires? I was shooting silhouettes one time and the dang lead was bouncing off the metal stands if center punched. I had one scratch the side of my face when it came back. The again we were shooting 44 mags.


----------



## stihl sawing

purplewg said:


> Ever had bullets bounce off those tires? I was shooting silhouettes one time and the dang lead was bouncing off the metal stands if center punched. I had one scratch the side of my face when it came back. The again we were shooting 44 mags.


i had a 44 mag richocet back on a dirt band after it hit a rock. Luckily it missd.


----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

You know every time you post all those bullets and powder, it makes me drool.lol


----------



## purplewg

LAH said:


>



Looks like some 357 swc in the bunch, not sure about the others.


----------



## stihl sawing

purplewg said:


> Looks like some 357 swc in the bunch, not sure about the others.


You ought to see his stash of powder.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'll add to it.


----------



## LAH

We're all going to jail.:agree2:

Left to right: 45-255-Keith, 44-250-Keith, 38-170-Keith.


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> We're all going to jail.:agree2:
> 
> Left to right: 45-255-Keith, 44-250-Keith, 38-170-Keith.


Now were gonna need pics of the guns that shoot those bullets.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> That's an awesome pic, showing the fences about gone and the shoveled driveway. Are we gonna have to start calling you yooper jr.lol



Thanks, 'ceptin' the yoop part. 

That's my horse barn in the distance. I have to walk the dogs over there and check on the horse at least three times a day.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Nice shot, better not make her mad.lol That old fridge has been shot a few times.



We found a virgin old refrigerator once at the shale pit we shot at. Before I devirgined it I opened it up and found a two gallon jar full of purple beet juice and pickled eggs. What an awesome target that jar was! 

After i had my way with that, we drilled the 'fridge.

*Best day shootin' EVAR!*


----------



## purplewg

Will you guys quit with the ammo nudes! lol


----------



## Ljute

*My three retards*


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> We found a virgin old refrigerator once at the shale pit we shot at. Before I devirgined it I opened it up and found a two gallon jar full of purple beet juice and pickled eggs. What an awesome target that jar was!
> 
> After i had my way with that, we drilled the 'fridge.
> 
> *Best day shootin' EVAR!*


You didn't eat all those pickled eggs did ya.


----------



## Ljute

Here's looking from the horse shed back up to the house. A lot of snow slid off the metal roof. Hoping the house roof doesn't collapse!


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Exactly, Why i'm not too worried about it. I have all the stuff to show it's mine and it's legal, BTW: where have you been, i've been missing tryin to stump you on guns.lol


I like your gun..


----------



## Ljute

Ziggy the Pup likes to eat Miss Becky the Horse's sweet feed. 
There's usually a squabble but size prevails in the end.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> You didn't eat all those pickled eggs did ya.



Hell no! The smell after the jar exploded was retchin'! It was in the 90's that day...


----------



## Ljute

*Rest then do it all over again*

OK, I'm bored. Taking a break after 3 days of plowing, watching another foot+ fall. Taking a break until tomorrow and posting pics I took the other day.


----------



## purplewg

Looks like a stagecoach with a 4x4 sticker on it. lol


----------



## Ljute

I know, the ROPS is down. Not safe. It's down so I can park it in the garage.
Besides, nothing's tipping over, the snow will hold it up.


----------



## Ljute

purplewg said:


> Looks like a stagecoach with a 4x4 sticker on it. lol



Ha! I was thinking of getting a horse-drawn snow plow. Put the girl to work!


----------



## stihl sawing

You ate the eggs didn't you?


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> I like your gun..


I don't have a gun.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> You ate the eggs didn't you?



I got some snow pics how can I resize them ,


----------



## Ljute

*Interracial Saw por n*


----------



## yooper

Alot of cool pics Ljute


----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


> I got some snow pics how can I resize them ,



I use Photoshop, but that's like using a bazooka to kill a flea.
There's many free programs that would do it. Irfan View is one that comes to mind.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> Alot of cool pics Ljute


Yep but he's full of pickled eggs.


----------



## Ljute

*This is random*


----------



## Ljute

*MOAR randomness*


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here are some pics of my varmit gun. Ruger Mini 14 ranch, great for ground hogs and coyotes. Kevin



Wow, That is sweet!:yourock:


----------



## Walt41

Putzmeister??? On the truck, now I just got done clearing off the pond for ice skating by doing like 200 donuts with the 4 wheeler but, do my eyes work ok?


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Yep but he's full of pickled eggs.


----------



## Ljute

Walt41 said:


> Putzmeister??? On the truck, now I just got done clearing off the pond for ice skating by doing like 200 donuts with the 4 wheeler but, do my eyes work ok?



Correctamundo on the Putzmeister. Used to see 'em all the time around DC.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## Walt41

Santa on my front gate!


----------



## WesternSaw

*stihl sawing*

Nice bunch of firearms you have there!What caliber is that Sten Mark 11?
You will have to excuse my lack of knowledge on the pictures you have posted as I am limited to hunting rifles and shotguns.
Lawrence


----------



## purplewg

stihl sawing said:


>



I like the labels on the .jpg's. Motorcycles??? lol


----------



## stihl sawing

petesoldsaw said:


> Nice bunch of firearms you have there!What caliber is that Sten Mark 11?
> You will have to excuse my lack of knowledge on the pictures you have posted as I am limited to hunting rifles and shotguns.
> Lawrence


9mm


----------



## stihl sawing

purplewg said:


> I like the labels on the .jpg's. Motorcycles??? lol


LOL, More people lagh about that. I have two folders i put all the pics in one is motorcycles and the other is chainsaws.


----------



## Blazin

Oh.... gun P-orn is always good


----------



## stihl sawing

Blazin said:


> Oh.... gun P-orn is always good


Man it looks good, turn it around and lets see that bad boy.


----------



## Blazin

You sure??? It's not one of them tin plate mo-fo's, but I like them as well. As a matter of fact I like anyting that takes a brass round


----------



## stihl sawing

Sweet gun Blazin, Don't stop now keep em coming.lol


----------



## yooper

for those who have never seen "Hot Donna"






The wrath of "Hot Donna" with a two 4 inch steel balls welded together between a 7 inch chane.


----------



## purplewg

Oh you guys are going to make me go open my gun safe aren't you? lol


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


>



Do they run on steam?


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Do they run on steam?


What are we gonna do with ya.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

purplewg said:


> Oh you guys are going to make me go open my gun safe aren't you? lol


Yep open it up and lets see the safe too.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Yep open it up and lets see the safe too.



hell ya I agree....lets seem em


----------



## stihl sawing

Waitin on more gun pics!


----------



## Ljute

Here's a pic of the snow in my front yard.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Here's a pic of the snow in my front yard.


Stop tellin big ones and post a pic of a gun.lol


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Waitin on more gun pics!



If I don't spend all day plowing, I'll take some pics of some of mine. 

Shouldn't be as bad as I thought, only 6-12 inches forecast now. That's NOTHING!


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> If I don't spend all day plowing, I'll take some pics of some of mine.
> 
> Shouldn't be as bad as I thought, only 6-12 inches forecast now. That's NOTHING!


You mean we ain't gettin em tonight. I might not get to see them tommorrow. going for the spine shot.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Stop tellin big ones and post a pic of a gun.lol



Ha, you all are into gun por n tonight eh? :yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing

Are those yours, if so what in the heck is stuck all over the first one.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Are those yours, if so what in the heck is stuck all over the first one.



No, I have to take pics, so I came up with something. 

I would love to have that shotgun though! The AR15 is a total joke, but not far from the truth. Some folks try to make a Swiss Army knife out of an AR15.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Are those yours, if so what in the heck is stuck all over the first one.



Hey you dumped your wife and went back to Mary Lynn!


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Hey you dumped your wife and went back to Mary Lynn!


Who is mary lynn.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Who is mary lynn.






<----------Mary Lynn Rajskub


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> <----------Mary Lynn Rajskub


Is that her real name? I have no clue who she is.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Is that her real name? I have no clue who she is.



Yup. She's on the boring TV show "24".


----------



## derwoodii

A tune for the last few threads. By an Aussie where we cant have your kinda toys. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU


----------



## Ljute

derwoodii said:


> A tune for the last few threads. By an Aussie where we cant have your kinda toys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU



I enjoyed that! That guy hates cars as much as he loves guns.

ps - REPPED!


----------



## Blazin

Nice! 

Rep-a-roo'd


----------



## Blazin

There's still something attractive bout a bloody fletch though.....


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Now were gonna need pics of the guns that shoot those bullets.


----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

Nice guns LAH, That pearl handled buffalo is sweet. What caliber are those two first ones in post 936?


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Nice guns LAH, That pearl handled buffalo is sweet. What caliber are those two first ones in post 936?



Both are 45 Colt. Top is a Colt Cowboy, bottom a 1976 Ruger Blackhawk.

BTW the Buffalo grips are ivory. The sixgun is a Colt Bisley Flattop Target in 44 Special, factory engraved made manufactured in the very early 1900's. If memory serves, less than a 100 or those. Probably worth a 3000 square foot home.................Creeker


----------



## tomtrees58

snow tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Both are 45 Colt. Top is a Colt Cowboy, bottom a 1976 Ruger Blackhawk.
> 
> BTW the Buffalo grips are ivory. The sixgun is a Colt Bisley Flattop Target in 44 Special, factory engraved made manufactured in the very early 1900's. If memory serves, less than a 100 or those. Probably worth a 3000 square foot home.................Creeker


that's awesome, less than a 100 it has got to be worth some cash. I like those old sixguns, Somehow they just feel good. I like the old blackpowder revolvers too. You have some nice ones and that 45 colt is one mean round too.


----------



## LAH

I get to Little Rock ever couple years so next trip I'll let you shoot a couple of them.


----------



## Blazin

Uuummmmmmm..... My savage 22-250 with the little glass on it


----------



## Blazin

Got bone? 






Talk about a lop. LOL!


----------



## Blazin

Jeeez...shoulda cleaned up a bit. Naaah... nuttin better than a bloody arm. lol!

No slammer but it was nice duoble for the morning


----------



## Blazin

Hey...the title says random. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

snow here today tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing

Now Tom it's against the law for you to post a pic of you without Peggy now.lol


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Now Tom it's against the law for you to post a pic of you without Peggy now.lol






here you go ss i nail her with a snow ball :jawdrop:lol


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


>



man ss you can help me guard my saws  tom


----------



## stihl sawing

That's more like it Tom. But i bet she got ya back.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> man ss you can help me guard my saws  tom


You bet if we lived close.


----------



## tomtrees58

just palying


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> You bet if we lived close.



thanks


----------



## swift4me

*not a handgun*

Thought I'd throw down with the other gun pix lately. 

This is a stock job I did for a guy about a year and a half ago. A nice piece of California orchard walnut. I did the trigger work, but farmed out the bluing. It was a pre-64 Model 70 in .270.





And in the checkering cradle...









This was another stock I did on an old 20 gauge Remington Model 31 with a 30" barrel. The piece of walnut in the raw was worth thre times as much as the gun, but he wanted it, so...





Before moving to France, I shot a fast limit of doves with it at the orchard where the wood was born.

Thanks for looking.

Pete


----------



## stihl sawing

those are beautiful stocks, You do some really nice work. Wish you lived closer, got a couple you could make.lol Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purplewg

Wow, nice work Swift4me. I am impressed.


----------



## LAH

You did good Pete.............Creeker


----------



## Blazin

Sweet lookin job swift! They are definitely too pretty, I'd be afraid to carry em thru the brush!


----------



## Blazin

There's few there. LOL!


----------



## stihl sawing

Man, Only one buck. He has it made.


----------



## Blazin

He must tired. LOL!


----------



## Ljute

Blazin said:


> There's few there. LOL!



Are those gerbils? They sure poop a lot!


----------



## WesternSaw

*Good One!*



Ljute said:


> Are those gerbils? They sure poop a lot!



Now that's funny!
Lawrence


----------



## stihl sawing

petesoldsaw said:


> Now that's funny!
> Lawrence


LOL, Think he's making fun of me.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Think he's making fun of me.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Stihl sawing*

Heh,it's not like you have anything that you could come and shoot me with !
HAHAHA LOL! 
Lawrence


----------



## swift4me

*too pretty*

I agree that some of these stock jobs look too good to take out for real hunting, but just like the guys who built bamboo fly rods, they all say in casual, "What the **** did I make it for ... looking at... use the damned thing?"

There is a difference between use and abuse, and almost all use can be taken care of through care and feeding of an oil finish.

I do hunt ducks with a Benelli though, but I took a 35 Whelen with one of my stocks on a total solo hunt in western Alaska for this. It got wet, and rusted a bit on the eges sitting in the canoe while I was butchering and looking for Mr. Brown to show up, but after a little love it looked great.





Pete



Pete


----------



## swift4me

*wet and dirty*

Here's a shot of the Whelen in the canoe on the last trip. The bones always have to come out with the last piece of meat. It got alot of lovin' back at home.





Guns are for using.

Pete


----------



## WesternSaw

*swift4me*

Pete,that is one fine looking moose you got there.Ah, moose hunting, it's been way to many years since I have been! I have had a few issues that prevented me from going these past years but one day soon I hope I can go again.My biggest was a 48" inch spread which is not too shabby for where I hunted in British Columbia.Tell me all about your hunt,you can always PM me
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## Blazin

Awesome swift! That's somethin I've been tryin to plan is a moose hunt one of theses years. I like the oil finish stocks alot, I'm planning on doing the one on my 450 marlin before too long


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN

stihl sawing said:


>



You pretty much have a museum collection:yourock:


----------



## Ljute

I got nothin' compared to some of you guys! 

I just grabbed what I keep near the bed... Got a few more handguns locked up in a safe, 
and my hunting rifle is not pictured, a BLR in 7mm-08 flavor.





Pictured, a Galil 5.56mm, a Mossberg 930SPX 12 ga. semi-auto (holds 10 shells if I ghost load it). 

The .45 handguns are a Colt Lighweight Commander (short SS slide and aluminum alloy frame)and an older Mk IV Govt Model in electroless nickel.
I love's me' .45s, but I finally went over to the darkside. Pictured is my usual carry, an HK P2000SK in .40 S&W.


----------



## Ljute

JDCOMPACTMAN said:


> You pretty much have a museum collection:yourock:


:agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> :agree2:


I don't have any guns.


----------



## Blazin

I'm afraid to post mine, they'll come take em away!.........Soon as I run out of bullets that is.


----------



## treeclimber101

*before the snow*

OOps


----------



## treeclimber101

My wifes new bike


----------



## yooper

*My arsenal*


----------



## yooper

didnt notice I had my "I fixed it" tray table leg in the photo


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> didnt notice I had my "I fixed it" tray table leg in the photo


You do good work.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> You do good work.



why thank you


----------



## purplewg

That's it. I ain't opening my safe. You guys have me out gunned! lololol


----------



## treeclimber101

yooper said:


>



Yea right Bob that dog is obviously a stuffed animal


----------



## yooper

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea right Bob that dog is obviously a stuffed animal



Bob, my neighbors a pervert, she could of been stuffed a few times for all I know


----------



## treeclimber101

yooper said:


> Bob, my neighbors a pervert, she could of been stuffed a few times for all I know


Your a silly man , we are gettin your kinda snow here lately


----------



## yooper

treeclimber101 said:


> Your a silly man , we are gettin your kinda snow here lately



I see and hear that, you can keep it, perhaps next year will be the same, stay safe in the trees and on the ground in the deep snow


----------



## stihl sawing

hey Yoop, how many rounds will that black steyr aug hold?


----------



## stihl sawing

A real one. Yeah i know..Nice wallpaper.


----------



## yooper

I am not sure, the dam kids keep cramming so many little plastic BB's in there and screwing it up, ....plus the rechargeable batter was eaten up by the dog so its pretty much useless


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> A real one. Yeah i know..Nice wallpaper.



Wallpaper! Now I remember. I thought it was the curtains.


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> ....plus the rechargeable batter was eaten up by the dog so its pretty much useless



Doesn't it have a cord too?


----------



## yooper

Ljute said:


> Doesn't it have a cord too?



no just for the charger.....I was glad when the battery's #### the bed...that thing shoots bb's as fast as you can fill em up they where always all over the place.....and the dog would always have them in her poop.


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> no just for the charger.....I was glad when the battery's #### the bed...that thing shoots bb's as fast as you can fill em up they where always all over the place.....and the dog would always have them in her poop.



Ha! Do I wanna know how you found out?


----------



## stihl sawing

ljute said:


> ha! Do i wanna know how you found out?


no


----------



## yooper

Ljute said:


> Ha! Do I wanna know how you found out?



some of them, like the florescent green ones glow in the dark, kinda. when the dog was a pup it looked like a nuclear wast dump in my front yard.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> some of them, like the florescent green ones glow in the dark, kinda. when the dog was a pup it looked like a nuclear wast dump in my front yard.


I told ya.. you didn't wanna know.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> I told ya.. you didn't wanna know.



Haha, no, I knew it'd be good. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## tjbier

stihl sawing said:


>



Holy :censored: SS is that a Hilter Youth Dagger??
That is a fine collection!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtrees58

opcorn:tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58

heres a red oak yup 9' thick 18 ' dba tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


>


You're teasin me again.lol Good lookin loader.


----------



## swift4me

*Titan Missiles*

I like the look of those loads. Very clean. 

I remember talking with Bill steiger once, the guy who built Bitteroot Bullets for years, about a load for my Whelen, when he referred to some of the big wildcats like 7mm STW, and the 300 Thunder as "titan missile loads". 

Fast is good with a good bullet.

Pete


----------



## LAH

swift4me said:


> I like the look of those loads. Very clean.
> 
> I remember talking with Bill steiger once, the guy who built Bitteroot Bullets for years, about a load for my Whelen, when he referred to some of the big wildcats like 7mm STW, and the 300 Thunder as "titan missile loads".
> 
> Fast is good with a good bullet.
> 
> Pete



Is Bitterroot Bullets still around?.................Creeker


----------



## LAH

Sizing the 30-06 on my RockChucker





Removing the crimp from military cases





Cleaning the primer pockets


----------



## LAH

After sizing the once fired military cases I had to trim





De-burr the case mouth, inside




And outside


----------



## LAH

These are processed and ready for polish





Polishing done





These cases are ready for primers and there they are


----------



## LAH

I'll use military type primers for these loads





Some pulled M2 Ball





And some surplus powder to move everything down the barrel


----------



## LAH

Assembled everything with the RL450 Dillon





And here's the first of many which are used for practice from various positions


----------



## yooper

last summer I ran into a guy that was a bit hard up for cash so I bought 10-1000 round cases of these 7.62x39 wooden blanks from him for 150 bucks. figured the kids would have fun popen em off one at a time. I think they where Belgium made but cant remember and besides this hand full they are all out at camp. My question to you guys that do alot of reloading is is this brass re loadable for regular bullet use? I just want to reload them for fun shooting and nothing moor than that.


----------



## LAH

Please take what I say with a grain of salt as I can't inspect these first hand.

Take one of these fired cases and look into the mouth of it. If it's boxer primed it may be re-loadable. Boxer primed cases have one flash hole centered in the case. If you look into the case and there's two holes sell the fired brass for scrap. 

Some US military blanks used a crimped case mouth and these shouldn't be loaded for live rounds. Other's use a plug of some sort and may be re-loadable.

Something else to consider is the size of the flash hole. Some low pressure loads such as the ones you have with wooden bullets may have over sized flash holes to prevent the primer backing out in firing and locking the action. I wouldn't load these unless it was with low pressure loads with cast bullets.

Like I said, just my two and do some more research. Check here and tell them Creeker sent you: http://castboolits.gunloads.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## swift4me

*Bitteroot*

LAH:

I'm 99% sure that he is all done making bullets. Maybe a few for old clients. My buddy who used them religiously in the STW and the Thunder among others has a stockpile and he hoards them. I missed a pig one time, then flung two more at it on the run with his STW one time and felt guilty after he told me about the bullets. They really hold together though. 

I used Swift A-Frames on the moose hunt and had great luck. They were 250 grains, and after both hit bone(s), one weighed 248 and one was 239. The Whelen's not a high velocity gun, but I've seen lots of other bullets blow up on a big piece of bone.

Pete


----------



## stihl sawing

Thanks for the reloading pics, really neat to see. From the looks of the amount of primers you have, You do a heck of a lot of reloading.


----------



## LAH

swift4me said:


> LAH:
> 
> I'm 99% sure that he is all done making bullets. Maybe a few for old clients. My buddy who used them religiously in the STW and the Thunder among others has a stockpile and he hoards them. I missed a pig one time, then flung two more at it on the run with his STW one time and felt guilty after he told me about the bullets. They really hold together though.
> 
> I used Swift A-Frames on the moose hunt and had great luck. They were 250 grains, and after both hit bone(s), one weighed 248 and one was 239. The Whelen's not a high velocity gun, but I've seen lots of other bullets blow up on a big piece of bone.
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete. They were great bullets for sure as are the A-Frames. Wish we had moose here.....................Creeker


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks for the reloading pics, really neat to see. From the looks of the amount of primers you have, You do a heck of a lot of reloading.



Guess we load by the thousands. Use to buy a sleeve of primers [5000] and before you know it they're gone. Now we sell them to so when we order we get 50,000.

'course I do shoot up a bunch of them myself.  That's why I cast my own bullets, can't afford to buy'em.


----------



## Ljute

LAH said:


> These are processed and ready for polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cases are ready for primers and there they are



Brass pretty. Brass tinkle.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Brass pretty. Brass tinkle.


Stop drooling Lj


----------



## LAH

All right Stihl Sawing, with all the firepower you have the 38 Special probably ain't your favorite but this ole hillbilly enjoys it. A favorite bullet for the little 38 is a 158 grain Round Nose Flat Point.






Loaded a few last night on a Square Deal Dillon press.





Here they are in the press.


----------



## stihl sawing

I like to shoot the 38 round, have five pistols chambered for them, Some awesome reloading you do there. Truly thank you for the pics. Love em. Wish i knew how to do it.lol


----------



## Walt41

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...nt.php?attachmentid=125544&stc=1&d=1266346883

cat deep in thought

odd tree in my woods


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> I like to shoot the 38 round, have five pistols chambered for them, Some awesome reloading you do there. Truly thank you for the pics. Love em. Wish i knew how to do it.lol



Wish I could climb with a saw. HEE HEE

I could teach you enough to stay out of trouble in a few hours.


----------



## LAH

Walt41 said:


> odd tree in my woods



Sure enough odd............Creeker


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

Storm work in the snow today...


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


>



Goldarn snow.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## LAH

*When once isn't enough*


----------



## LAH

*Deer Knife*


----------



## stihl sawing

Anyone ever heard of Burgo, It's made in germany. It's pretty old. I still have the original box it came in, It was my father in laws. He had it for many years. Ive had it for about ten years. Don't think it's ever been fired.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Hey man i hope you have a spare room for about a month so i can come over and try out all your guns!

A month enough????:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing

Springfield armory M-1A E-2 stock and Bipod, This puppy is very accurate with iron sights, Has a national match barrel.


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey man i hope you have a spare room for about a month so i can come over and try out all your guns!
> 
> A month enough????:greenchainsaw:


You bet, Stay as long as you can stand me.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Now you wanna see a piece of crap, here it is.


----------



## scotclayshooter

That thing looks like fun!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Yeah if you could get it to function.


----------



## stihl sawing

Is that a custom made knife LAH, Nice little skinner.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah if you could get it to function.



I LOVE firing motorcycles!


----------



## Ljute

*Who let the dogs out???*


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> I LOVE firing motorcycles!


Yeah they are kinda fun to fire.


----------



## stihl sawing

Are those butane tanks at the side of the house? Nice place ya have there.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Are those butane tanks at the side of the house? Nice place ya have there.



Propane. Thanks!


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Are those butane tanks at the side of the house? Nice place ya have there.








Here's a crappy snow pic of the front. Just a brick split-level about 23 years old.
Twelve years ago the previous owner had the addition added to the house.
Master bedroom is upstairs. They did a pretty good job matching the brickwork up.






Darn I wish it was spring or summer now! Crappy snow! I still fall through the deep stuff, mid-thigh level.


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> Here's a crappy snow pic of the front. Just a brick split-level about 23 years old.
> Twelve years ago the previous owner had the addition added to the house.
> Master bedroom is upstairs. They did a pretty good job matching the brickwork up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn I wish it was spring or summer now! Crappy snow! I still fall through the deep stuff, mid-thigh level.


nice but man you got hammer with snowtom trees


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Anyone ever heard of Burgo, It's made in germany. It's pretty old. I still have the original box it came in, It was my father in laws. He had it for many years. Ive had it for about ten years. Don't think it's ever been fired.



Never heard of a Burgo............Creeker


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Is that a custom made knife LAH, Nice little skinner.



No it's a production model which is out of production.................Creeker


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> nice but man you got hammer with snowtom trees



Yes, and it's never going away! :censored:


----------



## yooper

nice pad Ljute


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Springfield armory M-1A E-2 stock and Bipod, This puppy is very accurate with iron sights, Has a national match barrel.



Can someone pass the mash potatoes there right next to the ammo , sorry didn't see them behind the scope....


----------



## Walt41

yooper said:


> nice pad Ljute



I agree, nice brick work as well.


----------



## Walt41

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...nt.php?attachmentid=126153&stc=1&d=1266720439

Summer.....

And that jerk in Lowes....


----------



## stihl sawing

Dang Ljute, You have a monster place there. Can we come live with you. Really nice house and really large. I promise to keep yoop on good behavior. Ok that's impossible but i will make him promise to lift the lid before he whizzes.


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Can someone pass the mash potatoes there right next to the ammo , sorry didn't see them behind the scope....


What scope?


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Dang Ljute, You have a monster place there. Can we come live with you. Really nice house and really large. I promise to keep yoop on good behavior. Ok that's impossible but i will make him promise to lift the lid before he whizzes.



Sure, we got plenty of room. Who needs a toilet to whiz? We're in the country!


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Sure, we got plenty of room. Who needs a toilet to whiz? We're in the country!


You know Yoop, He likes to whiz on floors. Besides it's too cold to pull it out and whizz outside.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


>


You have a really nice place too, Just too much of that white stuff around. If Ljute won't let us come live with him can we come live with you.? What is that buried in the front yard under the snow?


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> You have a really nice place too, Just too much of that white stuff around. If Ljute won't let us come live with him can we come live with you.? What is that buried in the front yard under the snow?



Theres one with out all the coke I mean white stuff lol no # 1065


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres one with out all the coke I mean white stuff lol


You have a beautiful place, I see it is the mailbox that's buried now. How do you keep the weeds out of the lawn, If it wasn't for weeds i would not have a lawn.lol


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> You have a beautiful place, I see it is the mailbox that's buried now. How do you keep the weeds out of the lawn, If it wasn't for weeds i would not have a lawn.lol


I have to facking pic them like a little chinamen every sunday


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> I have to facking pic them like a little chinamen every sunday


Oh heck no, I ain't doin that.lol Too much work there. You do have a great lookin lawn though.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Oh heck no, I ain't doin that.lol Too much work there. You do have a great lookin lawn though.



Its better than listening to you know who all damn day


----------



## treeclimber101

I have always grown soom nice grass ya know..:smoking:


----------



## tomtrees58

st pete fla


----------



## tomtrees58

down town st pete


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## deer slayer

Nice pic tomtrees!!! Of the deer...


----------



## tomtrees58

st pete beach


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

heres one for you yoppers my bridge


----------



## tomtrees58

deer slayer said:


> Nice pic tomtrees!!! Of the deer...



thanks got to love the snow here


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> You know Yoop, He likes to whiz on floors. Besides it's too cold to pull it out and whizz outside.



You get used to it. Just be sure to pull up the front of your Carhart or you'll pee on the coat.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> You know Yoop, He likes to whiz on floors.



Bet he has a house flood every spring when it all thaws. :yoyo:


----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


> I have always grown soom nice grass ya know..:smoking:


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice van, You still drive it.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Nice van, You still drive it.



There worth good money now , if they are the camping version..


----------



## Taxmantoo

Ljute said:


>



You got some of them new-fangled automatic lawnmowers?
A friend of mine tried one of them, but it kept leaving the weeds uncut.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am no cowboy so If I woke up to that looking through my window I would scream and start shooting


----------



## Ljute

taxmantoo said:


> You got some of them new-fangled automatic lawnmowers?
> A friend of mine tried one of them, but it kept leaving the weeds uncut.



Heck, weeds are most all we got (and not the kind you smoke). They do fertilize good though!


----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


> I am no cowboy so If I woke up to that looking through my window I would scream and start shooting



Yeah, the clip-clop of seven horses coming up our driveway at 7AM did startle us a bit.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Nice van, You still drive it.



Nope. It's a weed burner and I haven't had any fuel for it in 20-30 years.


----------



## tr33thri11s

not mine but found it impressive


----------



## Ljute

tr33thri11s said:


> not mine but found it impressive



Obvious HOMEOWNER woodpile.


----------



## Blazin

Ljute said:


> Obvious HOMEOWNER woodpile.




Go figure?!?! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126309&stc=1&d=1266779858

Took this standing on thick ice of the back pond.


----------



## Taxmantoo

Spring is in the air, and the deer are frolicking in the yard:










Supposed to get another 6-8 inches tonight. It's beginning to feel like my childhood in the 1970s, when 'climate scientists' were telling us about the coming ice age.



Ljute said:


> Yeah, the clip-clop of seven horses coming up our driveway at 7AM did startle us a bit.



Try 15-20 cattle. We did that to a neighbor once. They weren't exactly amused when they woke up and found a yard full of Angus. Fortunately there was an old cow who was sort of the 'herd boss' and she came when called, and the others followed. The bucket of oats and corn helped too. Then you feed them and fix the fence while they're eating.


----------



## Blazin

:That one's older than white dog ####! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper

taxmantoo said:


> Spring is in the air, and the deer are frolicking in the yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to get another 6-8 inches tonight. It's beginning to feel like my childhood in the 1970s, when 'climate scientists' were telling us about the coming ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> .



we haven't gotten as much snow here as usual. I was born in 1970, I remember some extreme snow falls here when I was a kid. I grew up in a mining town so not to many school kids where bussed into town. two buses tops but not the short ones. (that was a town not to far away with one short bus for the whole skool.) We would not see a day off if there was only a foot total snow fall through the night. there had to be at least 20-24 inches. but we would still have days off for snow days.


----------



## Ljute

taxmantoo said:


> Spring is in the air, and the deer are frolicking in the yard:



Oh my! This snow is wearing me down fast. Don't think I can take much more.


----------



## Taxmantoo




----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

taxmantoo said:


>


Those look like wildthings


----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

Me likey LAH, I had a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag one time. It was a good shooter, Wish i still had it but at that time i was tradin and buyin and sellin.


----------



## Walt41

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126558&stc=1&d=1266949890
Plenty of hot water today
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126559&stc=1&d=1266950219
Fatty wants to help sharpen saws


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> Me likey LAH, I had a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag one time. It was a good shooter, Wish i still had it but at that time i was tradin and buyin and sellin.



This one's a Ruger Bisley Blackhawk in 357 Mag. Haven't been able to shoot or run a saw for a while but the cat gut is out of my hand now so I can shoot and next week I'll be able to saw.


----------



## stihl sawing

WOW, What did you do. I bet that hurt a little. May be just a shadow but your thumb looks badly bruised too. Hope ya get over that one quick. Ouch.


----------



## Toddppm

Carpal tunnel surgery?


----------



## LAH

Toddppm said:


> Carpal tunnel surgery?



Yes Sir and guys I had no pain, zero. Piece of cake. I can now write, type and sleep with no burning in the hands....................Creeker


----------



## tomtrees58

LAH said:


> Yes Sir and guys I had no pain, zero. Piece of cake. I can now write, type and sleep with no burning in the hands....................Creeker



ouch them old chain saws


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Yes Sir and guys I had no pain, zero. Piece of cake. I can now write, type and sleep with no burning in the hands....................Creeker


Good to hear, Before long you will be able to shoot all those bullets you've loaded.


----------



## tomtrees58

ss them red heads will get you in trouble:hmm3grin2orange: tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

Great camera shot.............Creeker


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> ss them red heads will get you in trouble:hmm3grin2orange: tom


They already have many times over.lol that's a neat german air force camera. That little jewel might be worth some cash.


----------



## Toddppm

At the local DMV, freedom of speech, Hahaha


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Toddppm said:


> At the local DMV, freedom of speech, Hahaha



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LAH

Bullet Blueprint.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

LAH said:


> Bullet Blueprint.



Okay, that is really random!


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Okay, that is really random!


But very informative to loaders.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> But very informative to loaders.



And it employs a draftsman!

Looking at that made me think back to drafting class. Looks like homework we may have had.


----------



## Walt41

View attachment 1268


----------



## tomtrees58

more snow we are getting 17 ":bang:


----------



## yooper

,"Cool pirate flag in t' aft ground Tom. I always wanted t' be a pirate when I was a young lad."


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> more snow we are getting 17 ":bang:







*No Sir, I don't like it.*


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> ,"Cool pirate flag in t' aft ground Tom. I always wanted t' be a pirate when I was a young lad."



Arrrggghh, it be drivin' me' nuts.


----------



## stihl sawing

Where'd you get the picture of Spacemule?


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Where'd you get the picture of Spacemule?



Guess I should know who Spacemule is...? I see his name around.


----------



## Walt41

yooper said:


> ,"Cool pirate flag in t' aft ground Tom. I always wanted t' be a pirate when I was a young lad."



I got harassed by the sheriffs marine patrol for flying the jolly Roger on my boat once. At least that's how I remember it, I leave out the keg and topless women part.


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> ,"Cool pirate flag in t' aft ground Tom. I always wanted t' be a pirate when I was a young lad."



ITS GOS BACK TO MY LOBSTER DAYS YOOPERS


----------



## tomtrees58

Walt41 said:


> I got harassed by the sheriffs marine patrol for flying the jolly Roger on my boat once. At least that's how I remember it, I leave out the keg and topless women part.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Where'd you get the picture of Spacemule?



ITS A NICE ONE SS:jawdrop:


----------



## Ljute

I'm saving up $$ to get the rest of the dog.


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> ITS GOS BACK TO MY LOBSTER DAYS YOOPERS



I have never been in t' ocean in a boat. nor have I fished,Except in some coastal waters in Clearwater FL. But I was a lad aft then. Lobster trappin' would be cool. I always had an infatuation with critters like that.


----------



## michigander

Walt41 said:


> I got harassed by the sheriffs marine patrol for flying the jolly Roger on my boat once. At least that's how I remember it, I leave out the keg and topless women part.


 Now theres a "Random pic", I would have liked to see


----------



## LAH

Ljute said:


> I'm saving up $$ to get the rest of the dog.



Great picture...........Creeker


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> I have never been in t' ocean in a boat. nor have I fished,Except in some coastal waters in Clearwater FL. But I was a lad aft then. Lobster trappin' would be cool. I always had an infatuation with critters like that.



NICE YOOPERS WISH I WAS IN ST PETE TODAY TOM


----------



## tomtrees58

ST PETE BEACH FROM MY BOAT 9/10 /09 TOM


----------



## WesternSaw

*Ljute*

Man,that is one nice looking man's best friend!
Lawrence


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> I have never been in t' ocean in a boat. nor have I fished,Except in some coastal waters in Clearwater FL. But I was a lad aft then. Lobster trappin' would be cool. I always had an infatuation with critters like that.


We used to catch those things by the bucketfulls when i was a kid, Break off the tail a boil. Ahhh.The good ole days.


----------



## wood4heat

Another dog pic, my cousins weimaraner.


----------



## tomtrees58

WELL SNOWING SO HERES A PIC OF ME IN 1974 I WAS YOUNG 15 TOM TREES


----------



## tomtrees58

1973 TOM TREES


----------



## tomtrees58

I THINK 74 TOM TREES


----------



## tree MDS

Is that the Sugoi you have there Tom??


----------



## stihl sawing

Well shoot tom, I cant see the pics here at work, But you were 15. Man that had to be around the ice age.:monkey:


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Well shoot tom, I cant see the pics here at work, But you were 15. Man that had to be around the ice age.:monkey:



O THANKS SS


----------



## tomtrees58

tree mds said:


> is that the sugoi you have there tom??



a lombard 20"


----------



## tree MDS

tomtrees58 said:


> a lombard 20"



Must have been some fun cutting with that thing eh??

I think we had one of those floating around floating around at one place I used to work. I think it came off a line trimming truck...always wondered what that thing was like to cut with. lol.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Another dog pic


----------



## scotclayshooter

Radio mast 2100ft Brrr

Not bad for mobile phone pics


----------



## scotclayshooter

How to confuse 90% of Americans! Its Manual and 6 speed And mine


----------



## Ljute

scotclayshooter said:


> How to confuse 90% of Americans! Its Manual and 6 speed And mine



Hey, I'merican and I had a 6 speed manual! VW Turbo SS. Basically it was an Audi TT with a bug body and $10K less.

I also had a 10 speed when I was younger.


----------



## wood4heat

scotclayshooter said:


> How to confuse 90% of Americans! Its Manual and 6 speed And mine



What's confusing about that???


----------



## tomtrees58

scotclayshooter said:


> Radio mast 2100ft Brrr
> 
> Not bad for mobile phone pics



well you can call yoopers:jawdrop:


----------



## scotclayshooter

wood4heat said:


> What's confusing about that???



Here 1 in 10 is an automatic i here its the opposite with you guys!


----------



## wood4heat

scotclayshooter said:


> Here 1 in 10 is an automatic i here its the opposite with you guys!



Didn't used to be but it's getting that way. My commuter is a mr2 manual but my truck and wife's Subaru are both autos. She wants to pass the Subi on to me and get herself a new car but I'm holding back because I want at least one stick to throw around!


----------



## Walt41

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...nt.php?attachmentid=127013&stc=1&d=1267217618

a weird car with a plow


aerator I bought today


----------



## Walt41

views of latest snow removalView attachment 127014


View attachment 127015


----------



## scotclayshooter

wood4heat said:


> Didn't used to be but it's getting that way. My commuter is a mr2 manual but my truck and wife's Subaru are both autos. She wants to pass the Subi on to me and get herself a new car but I'm holding back because I want at least one stick to throw around!



A mate has a auto nissan 2.5 turbo its all noise and drama before it picks up speed! floor it then it revs through the roof drops 2 gears revs for 500 rpm then changes up my 1.9 Diesel VW will leave it for dead in a race from 50 to 80! and does near double the MPG.


----------



## stihl sawing

Thompson M-1


----------



## stihl sawing

A semi auto uzi in 45 cal, Kinda rare. Most were 9mm


----------



## stihl sawing

Smith and wesson 76 SMG 








H&K MP5






Ingram MAC-10


----------



## stihl sawing

Magazines to fit all of them.

Rifles






Sub guns






Most of them






Original Thompson drum








Got a few of these, Original 20 round 30 carbine still in the wrappers.


----------



## stihl sawing

Extra japenese 7.7 barrel


----------



## tjbier

stihl sawing said:


> Thompson M-1



:jawdrop::jawdrop:I am gunna have to make down to Arkysaw someday, that's a hell of a gun:jawdrop::jawdrop:
Oh ya that MP5 is pretty nice too!!


----------



## WesternSaw

*Stihl Sawing*

You will have to excuse my ignorance on this but are those sub machine guns legal to posses in the USA?What exactly are the restrictions?Lawrence


----------



## LAH

tjbier said:


> :jawdrop::jawdrop:I am gunna have to make down to Arkysaw someday, that's a hell of a gun:jawdrop::jawdrop:
> Oh ya that MP5 is pretty nice too!!



Pick me up on the way....................Creeker


----------



## Ljute

Awesome collection SS! 
How close again are you to Ozark???


----------



## Blazin

Thanks for the wood SS.


----------



## stihl sawing

petesoldsaw said:


> you will have to excuse my ignorance on this but are those sub machine guns legal to posses in the USA?What exactly are the restrictions?Lawrence


Yes, they are legal to own. You have to apply for a permit to own them. You have to give the BATF your whole history and background more or less. Be fingerprinted and send them a current picture of yourself. you actually can hunt with them, I've never done it though. They send the class 3 dealer you buy them from your papers back with a stamp that cost 200 dollars per gun and it's yours then. It's a one time deal on the stamp. You cannot posses the gun untill your papers are delivered to the class 3 dealer. My first papers was on a M-16 A1 rifle and it took six months to be approved.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Awesome collection SS!
> How close again are you to Ozark???


About a two hour drive.


----------



## stihl sawing

Blazin said:


> Thanks for the wood SS.


No problem, I will try and get some more pics afterwhile and post them. Takes a long time gettin all that stuff out of the safes.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Stilh Sawing*

Thanks for the reply!Just trying to compare some of your firearms laws to ours here in Canada.So would there be something in one's history that would prohibit them from owning a sub machine gun but yet they could own lets say a 12 gauge for bird hunting and a 30.06 for hunting big game
Lawrence


----------



## stihl sawing

petesoldsaw said:


> Thanks for the reply!Just trying to compare some of your firearms laws to ours here in Canada.So would there be something in one's history that would prohibit them from owning a sub machine gun but yet they could own lets say a 12 gauge for bird hunting and a 30.06 for hunting big game
> Lawrence


The only restrictions is you have to be 21 and have no felony record.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## tomtrees58

nice day here on L I tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## demographic

Here's a picture of some make up that my daughter on a friend did for a short film recently.





I've seen the girl since that photo was taken without the make up and she's actually quite attractive, believe it or not.

And here's a funky little car that I saw at a local sprint race.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok here's some more, i didn't get all of them.My back gave out on me. these are all different, Some are class 3 and some are semi auto. They are also shown without their magazines.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

I'll try and get some more tonight. Right now i gotta rest the back and leg.


----------



## Walt41

SS you have more guns than my local gun shop!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


>



Cheeze and rice where the hell do you sleep ?


----------



## Toddppm

You're going to make the news for sure when they get wind of your house. Make sure you post the articles.


----------



## stihl sawing

Toddppm said:


> You're going to make the news for sure when they get wind of your house. Make sure you post the articles.


They already know about them.


----------



## LAH

Fresh ammo for all these rifles.........Creeker


----------



## treeclimber101

Back when I was an Ironworker


----------



## treeclimber101

Old pics of my trucks


----------



## knot buster

*sail fish -kingmackeral*

this is what we do on the east coast


----------



## Ljute

*This is how I roll*

Today's scrounge load. Oak, hickory, and walnut.


----------



## wood4heat

Hey Ljute how about a pic of the truck?


----------



## Ljute

wood4heat said:


> Hey Ljute how about a pic of the truck?



Ugh. I'm busted. The thing is totally trashed. You asked for it! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## isaaccarlson

*here's my toy...cheap ammo too.*

View attachment 127891


----------



## wood4heat

Ljute said:


> Ugh. I'm busted. The thing is totally trashed. You asked for it! :greenchainsaw:



Now that's a truck! 

(and real trucks don't have to be spotless)


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice load of wood Lj, What the heck did ya cut the waffled one with.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

That's a sweet pellet gun, Is it gas operated or pump, 22 or177?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Ljute said:


> Today's scrounge load. Oak, hickory, and walnut.




Ah! You've been visiting my woodpile in Dulles again, haven't you? 




stihl sawing said:


> Nice load of wood Lj, What the heck did ya cut the waffled one with.lol



That's from a whopping BIG saw - hydraulic motor on a biiiiig grapple loader. Throws a rooster tail of chips about 20 feet! 


At least, if I'm right about where he got it.


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Ah! You've been visiting my woodpile in Dulles again, haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's from a whopping BIG saw - hydraulic motor on a biiiiig grapple loader. Throws a rooster tail of chips about 20 feet!
> 
> 
> At least, if I'm right about where he got it.


Ya mean he's been scarfin your wood. Shame on him.


----------



## tomtrees58

some milling today red oak tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Ah! You've been visiting my woodpile in Dulles again, haven't you?
> 
> That's from a whopping BIG saw - hydraulic motor on a biiiiig grapple loader. Throws a rooster tail of chips about 20 feet!
> 
> At least, if I'm right about where he got it.



Yes Mark you are correct sir! 
I went this week for the first time in a LONG time. Was afraid there'd be townhouses there instead of wood.


----------



## treemandan

wood4heat said:


> Now that's a truck!
> 
> (and real trucks don't have to be spotless)



I know; What is he talking about " trashed" ?


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> some milling today red oak tom
> 
> Sweet! Yup, a shame to burn that.


----------



## Ljute

wood4heat said:


> Now that's a truck!
> 
> (and real trucks don't have to be spotless)



Haha thanks! It's a 2008 I bought new. I have NEVER washed it since I got it.

Only time I clean the inside is when one of the dogs barf in it, especially after they've been eating horse turds.


----------



## Ljute

treemandan said:


> I know; What is he talking about " trashed" ?


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Haha thanks! It's a 2008 I bought new. I have NEVER washed it since I got it.
> 
> Only time I clean the inside is when one of the dogs barf in it, especially after they've been eating horse turds.


Do we need to have a dirtiest truck contest.


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> Do we need to have a dirtiest truck contest.



Could I enter my mr2 commuter car?

I don't think I've had my truck long enough yet to compete.


----------



## Walt41

stihl sawing said:


> Do we need to have a dirtiest truck contest.



I took the pressure washer to mine today and literally got almost a wheelbarrow full of gunk off, winter has been rough this year but I did discover that driving around a frozen field in fresh snow removes most of the stuff from the underside.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stihl sawing said:


> Ya mean he's been scarfin your wood. Shame on him.



Nah. There's plenty for him and me and you too! 

In fact, I need to get my behind over there and grab a few loads, just as soon as this snow melts and the mud settles up enough for hauling wood out back....


----------



## isaaccarlson

*It's a .22 PCP.....*

means you fill it with high pressure air and then shoot a bunch. I can get about 40 shots on one fill. I use a high pressure hand pump that resembles a bicycle pump. I fill it to about 1900psi and refill at about 1150psi. I have filled it to almost 2500 but that just hurts velocity....harder for the hammer to open the valve. I can put pellets down range between 900-1000 fps. I can go a little faster if I want but it uses more air. I usually run about 920-960 fps. Does a number on woodchucks. I bought it from [email protected] Airguns. He did some work on it before shipping it to me....:hmm3grin2orange: It is good to a little over 100 yds....the pellets really slow down/drop after that. And talk about quiet.......



stihl sawing said:


> That's a sweet pellet gun, Is it gas operated or pump, 22 or177?


----------



## Grace Tree

Vented Aluminum Helmet


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Do we need to have a dirtiest truck contest.



dirty truck







clean truck?


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> dirty truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean truck?



Is there a vehicle in the UP that isn't rusty from salt?


----------



## yooper

only ones the are 5 years and newer, my 2 truck are old a 92 and a 96


----------



## treeclimber101

Ljute said:


> Ugh. I'm busted. The thing is totally trashed. You asked for it! :greenchainsaw:



Nice truck ,nice house I'm moving in to the garage and will gladly be your maintenance man ...


----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice truck ,nice house I'm moving in to the garage and will gladly be your maintenance man ...



OK! First job is to fix that gutter on the garage I mangled with the FEL.


----------



## yooper

Ljute said:


> OK! First job is to fix that gutter on the garage I mangled with the FEL.



I would have him cleaning up the horse crap first, get it curing for the garden.


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> I would have him cleaning up the horse crap first, get it curing for the garden.



Mosta the crap is in the field. I'll just drag it with mah chain harrow aka Turd Buster.


----------



## yooper

I need to find a place to get some manure. the last place I went to the guy said I could have all I want for free but had to shovel it in my self. well it was in a field with cows and when I got out of the truck a dozen or more came running up to my truck, I went from the back of the truck and into the cab in like 2 seconds. there was no way I was going to get out. I was absolutely terrified.


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> I need to find a place to get some manure. the last place I went to the guy said I could have all I want for free but had to shovel it in my self. well it was in a field with cows and when I got out of the truck a dozen or more came running up to my truck, I went from the back of the truck and into the cab in like 2 seconds. there was no way I was going to get out. I was absolutely terrified.



Yeah you said you don't feel comfortable around large animals. So how come you like fatties? 

Butt seriously, are there any dairy farmers around you? They usually have a conveyor system that takes the poop out and up a conveyor into a spreader. Find that setup and just back the truck up! Might have to give the farmer a few of your Old Mills...


----------



## yooper

Ljute said:


> Yeah you said you don't feel comfortable around large animals. So how come you like fatties?
> 
> Butt seriously, are there any dairy farmers around you? They usually have a conveyor system that takes the poop out and up a conveyor into a spreader. Find that setup and just back the truck up! Might have to give the farmer a few of your Old Mills...



I am going to be looking into that. there one on the other side of the county. I have seen the Micky D's truck there picken up the old milkers.


----------



## Ljute

*Pointer*

This is Zane, the oldest of my three Vizslas (Hungarian Pointer).
Here he's demonstrating pointing a beer.


----------



## tjbier

Here's some randoms from me.
6401 with HD kit, don't know when but some day I'll get the 7900 BB




My Ruger P95DC, not the best hand gun by far, but it's a great shooter.




Getting surgical with my Fiskars




My firewood crates that I made




Lighthouse and fort at Mackinaw City.


----------



## Ljute

tjbier said:


>



Wants me some more hickory...


----------



## tjbier

Ljute said:


> Wants me some more hickory...


I thought is was Ash? It split like a wet dream, all them rounds I split in 2hrs and filled both those crates = 1 chord.
come on up, take that dirty truck for a ride, lol


You sure have beautiful surroundings by ya Ljute, is all that pasture pictured yours?


----------



## yooper

tjbier said:


> I thought is was Ash? It split like a wet dream, all them rounds I split in 2hrs and filled both those crates = 1 chord.
> come on up, take that dirty truck for a ride, lol
> 
> 
> You sure have beautiful surroundings by ya Ljute, is all that pasture pictured yours?



looks like white ash to me. dont have hickory here not sure what that looks like.


----------



## mimilkman1

tjbier said:


> I thought is was Ash? It split like a wet dream, all them rounds I split in 2hrs and filled both those crates = 1 chord.
> come on up, take that dirty truck for a ride, lol
> 
> 
> You sure have beautiful surroundings by ya Ljute, is all that pasture pictured yours?



It's most likely white ash. The bark on that wood is like gas, even green.

Kyle


----------



## wood4heat

I wish we had the wood selection you all do. I got Doug fir (my local fav), various pines, maple (also nice), and alder (pure :censored. I would love to try some oak, hickory, ash, etc..


----------



## tjbier

Some more




This is a older $$ gentleman's POLE BARN that I did quite a bit of work on.




The Bar area.




The kitchen. It is a really cool place, all wood from his woods that he had band sawed. He has a big family and they have wienie wednesday's, and family gatherings there.


----------



## treeclimber101

yooper said:


> I need to find a place to get some manure. the last place I went to the guy said I could have all I want for free but had to shovel it in my self. well it was in a field with cows and when I got out of the truck a dozen or more came running up to my truck, I went from the back of the truck and into the cab in like 2 seconds. there was no way I was going to get out. I was absolutely terrified.



Stop on over my parents have horses and the pile is starting to get a little unruly and out of control ..


----------



## Ljute

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop on over my parents have horses and the pile is starting to get a little unruly and out of control ..



Like, plant some 'shrooms, dO0D!


----------



## yooper

*a few photos I took yesterday of Lake Superior.*


----------



## yooper

*a couple more I took yesterday.*


----------



## yooper

can you find the snow angels in my first set of pictures posted just above, Photo #2


----------



## stihl sawing

You sure you don't live in the middle of antartica Yoop.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> You sure you don't live in the middle of antartica Yoop.



nope thats all fresh water


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> nope thats all fresh water


Yeah but it's all frozen.lol


----------



## tomtrees58

this morning


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> You sure you don't live in the middle of antartica Yoop.


:jawdrop:but nice yoop


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> :jawdrop:but -n -ice yoop



:greenchainsaw:way to cold


----------



## michigander

yooper said:


> can you find the snow angels in my first set of pictures posted just above, Photo #2


 Yes, I think I see one on each side of the trail , about half way out! Right?


----------



## treeclimber101

Ljute said:


> Like, plant some 'shrooms, dO0D!



Ahh shhh , how did you know whats growing there?


----------



## LAH




----------



## treeclimber101

yooper said:


> can you find the snow angels in my first set of pictures posted just above, Photo #2



I'm not gonna lie those are some incredible pics there yooper, very pristine , EXCEPT the dog pic ,lol


----------



## Walt41

Yooper, no peeing in the lake, I'm downstream from you! (on lake Erie)


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tjbier

That is the most insane duck blind ever!
Holy shnikes, that's nuts!


----------



## Ljute

tjbier said:


> That is the most insane duck blind ever!
> Holy shnikes, that's nuts!



Wonder what the rent is?


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Wonder what the rent is?


I get 200 dollars a day for the blind.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> I get 200 dollars a day for the blind.



wow it took 1 hr for you to look i new you would like it ss tom:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

its almost boating time:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> wow it took 1 hr for you to look i new you would like it ss tom:hmm3grin2orange:


Yep just seen it, It's a dandy.


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> wow it took 1 hr for you to look i new you would like it ss tom:hmm3grin2orange:



Give SS a break tom... he's busy cleaning out the gerbil cages...


----------



## tjbier

Bay Harbor, Petoskey, MI. Big houses down there!




Night at a local short track.


----------



## Walt41

I saw a mishap at post office todayView attachment 128375


View attachment 128376


----------



## isaaccarlson

*I think you'd be happier with an H1.....*

The H2 is more capable than most trucks though....


----------



## Ljute

Walt41 said:


> I saw a mishap at post office todayView attachment 128375
> 
> 
> View attachment 128376



I click and I get AS page that says I don't have permission.


----------



## tjbier

Walt41 said:


> I saw a mishap at post office todayView attachment 128375
> 
> 
> View attachment 128376



Awww, poor little lady. Seeing her on the bench is sad.
Even deployed the airbag!
Case of gas pedal instead of brake?


----------



## Walt41

tjbier said:


> Awww, poor little lady. Seeing her on the bench is sad.
> Even deployed the airbag!
> Case of gas pedal instead of brake?



Gas must have been to the wood, the car jumped into that tree. I sat with her till the ambulance was in sight then got the heck out of there, told her not to worry, blame it on Bush, she laughed.


----------



## tjbier

Walt41 said:


> Gas must have been to the wood, the car jumped into that tree. I sat with her till the ambulance was in sight then got the heck out of there, told her not to worry, blame it on Obama, she laughed.



Fixed it for ya.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58

tjbier said:


> Bay Harbor, Petoskey, MI. Big houses down there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night at a local short track.



nice tom trees


----------



## Walt41

tjbier said:


> Fixed it for ya.:greenchainsaw:



Thought everything was still GW's fault??


----------



## Ljute

*This is how I roll*

Haha. Scrounger's goldmine! Only have to share it with Blue Ridge Mark.


----------



## Ljute

The yellow and orange object in the foreground houses the hydraulic chainsaw. He didn't use it today.


----------



## Ljute

Big wheel at the wheel.


----------



## Ljute

Two more.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> I get 200 dollars a day for the blind.



How much for sighted people?

Blind hunters... rrriiiiggghhhtt!


----------



## tjbier

Dang Ljute, nice haul.
Looks like you could use a headache rack in the near future.


----------



## Walt41

Ljute said:


> How much for sighted people?
> 
> Blind hunters... rrriiiiggghhhtt!



SS probably has a gun for that application!


----------



## deer slayer

Ljute, is that in the area of dulles ???


----------



## Ljute

deer slayer said:


> Ljute, is that in the area of dulles ???



Yes, real close!


----------



## deer slayer

Ljute said:


> Yes, real close!



AAHHHAA Make that three of us...... Never got any from them just do to distance for me, Im in D.C alot just never get out that way. Got it in my notes if ever in the area and or desperate needs.


----------



## Ljute

deer slayer said:


> AAHHHAA Make that three of us...... Never got any from them just do to distance for me, Im in D.C alot just never get out that way. Got it in my notes if ever in the area and or desperate needs.



Yes, it would be too far for you. It's almost too far for me. As soon as I complete acquisition for 2012 burning season I'm going to snoop around Winchester.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

tjbier said:


> Dang Ljute, nice haul.
> Looks like you could use a headache rack in the near future.



I use a poor man's headache rack when I'm picking up wood there - a pallet stood up against the back of the cab. Fits my Nissan quite well. 


Yeah, it does look redneck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

deer slayer said:


> Ljute, is that in the area of dulles ???




Just south of Dulles, off of Route 50. Here's the location:

http://tinyurl.com/free-wood-source


PM me for contact info if you want to make a trip.


----------



## deer slayer

Thanks blueridge.. I beleive they put an add on CL about a year ago. Thats how I found them. Dont remeber any details though.


----------



## Ljute

deer slayer said:


> Thanks blueridge.. I beleive they put an add on CL about a year ago. Thats how I found them. Dont remeber any details though.



Let me or Mark know before you go. Either of us will be glad to help you get there. It's not hard at all to find.


----------



## tomtrees58

fishing at yoppers:jawdrop:in july


----------



## tjbier

tomtrees58 said:


> fishing at yoppers:jawdrop:in july



That's a nice one Tom


----------



## tjbier

My custom bent exhaust pipe  got rear ended.




600+yard, par 5, The Hills, Boyne Highlands, MI




Tulip Time, Holland, MI


----------



## deer slayer

Ljute said:


> Let me or Mark know before you go. Either of us will be glad to help you get there. It's not hard at all to find.



Will do, still splitting from the gatherings over the winter. Once I see where I'm at cord wise I will go from there... Thanks again!!


----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:


tjbier said:


> My custom bent exhaust pipe  got rear ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600+yard, par 5, The Hills, Boyne Highlands, MI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip Time, Holland, MI



dont forget the sugar:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wood4heat

tomtrees58 said:


>



Best in thread!


----------



## deer slayer

:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> fishing at yoppers:jawdrop:in july



Don't have to worry about the beers getting warm. Freezing maybe...


----------



## Taxmantoo

Stihl Sawing's new mailbox:









http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/article/20100308/NEWS01/3080311/Business-booms-for-gun-shop-owner


----------



## tomtrees58

taxmantoo said:


> Stihl Sawing's new mailbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/article/20100308/NEWS01/3080311/Business-booms-for-gun-shop-owner



bang:jawdrop:


----------



## Taxmantoo

tomtrees58 said:


> bang:jawdrop:



It's at a gun shop south of Battle Creek. I should go see it before it gets stolen or vandalized.


----------



## stihl sawing

taxmantoo said:


> It's at a gun shop south of Battle Creek. I should go see it before it gets stolen or vandalized.


That is a sweet mailbox, It looks real. Would be some mighty big bullets if it were.


----------



## KTC

there is more to this site than just trees, yeah!


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> That is a sweet mailbox, It looks real. Would be some mighty big bullets if it were.



Gives a whole new meaning to going postal, don't it? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to going postal, don't it? :greenchainsaw:


:hmm3grin2orange::agree2:tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## stihl sawing

...................And the caption reads"Tom and the rest of the farmhands head to the ice cream truck for a quick break"


----------



## wood4heat

Hey Tom, any idea where & when that pic was taken?


----------



## tomtrees58

wood4heat said:


> Hey Tom, any idea where & when that pic was taken?



its potato framing in the 30s here on L I


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> ...................And the caption reads"Tom and the rest of the farmhands head to the ice cream truck for a quick break"



well they all speak english:jawdrop:


----------



## Ljute

tjbier said:


> My custom bent exhaust pipe  got rear ended.



Hey Tom, is that a bent exhaust pipe or are you happy to see me? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

opcorn:


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> opcorn:



Toilet had termites, it crumbled up and I fell in.


----------



## tjbier

Ljute said:


> Hey Tom, is that a bent exhaust pipe or are you happy to see me? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


lol, 



but I think I finally have that to do list done behind me. lol


----------



## Taxmantoo




----------



## Ljute

taxmantoo said:


>



I'd rep you except it's not allowed anymore.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


>



That'd be a good conversation piece for the living room!


----------



## tomtrees58

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Toddppm

Just a couple recent pics


----------



## tomtrees58

is that on 95 tom


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I think that's Route 50 heading across the Chesapeake Bay. Todd?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

taxmantoo said:


>





Ah, somebody's been hanging around Oleg's site. He's a Russian immigrant who has had all he wants of totalitarianism. He's a great photog, but his politics are off the deep end. I'd classify him as an anarcho-libertarian. Not healthy.


----------



## Toddppm

Yes, That's the Chesapeake Bay Bridge last weekend.


----------



## riderup

Ljute said:


> Haha. Scrounger's goldmine! Only have to share it with Blue Ridge Mark.



Hey is that the place next to Hazels mulch yard? I used to own a lot on that street a few years ago, glad I sold it before the market tanked.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

3 days of rain and 50 mph winds


----------



## tjbier

tomtrees58 said:


>



bet that fella didn't get up


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

riderup said:


> Hey is that the place next to Hazels mulch yard? I used to own a lot on that street a few years ago, glad I sold it before the market tanked.





Yeah, that's the place!


----------



## LAH

New River running full, Bluestone Dam, Hinton, WV..........3-14-10


----------



## Taxmantoo

*Eating #####*


----------



## LAH




----------



## stihl sawing

:jawdrop:Are those your medals?


----------



## Ljute

Some drunk's vodka collection. 
Or maybe he's sober because he don't drink it. 
I dunno!


----------



## stihl sawing

You have a nice collection Lj.


----------



## Walt41

stihl sawing said:


> You have a nice collection Lj.



Looks like a shooting gallery to me!


----------



## WesternSaw

*Mountains North of Me*

I am lucky that I can see these mountains from our upstairs windows.I don't get exactly this view but the one we get is not too shabby
Lawrence




Here's a different view.Both were taken last year


----------



## tomtrees58

ok working here today can any one tell me the tv show its fromopcorn:


----------



## tomtrees58

the owner now is the owner of the ny mets


----------



## tomtrees58

will will check in tonight


----------



## mimilkman1

tomtrees58 said:


> ok working here today can any one tell me the tv show its fromopcorn:



Silver Spoons.

Kyle


----------



## yooper

mimilkman1 said:


> Silver Spoons.
> 
> Kyle



wheres the train tracks or was the train just in the house?


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> ok working here today can any one tell me the tv show its fromopcorn:



*House??*


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> wheres the train tracks or was the train just in the house?



nop yoopers and mimilkmam 1 its a tv show from the sixties


----------



## yooper

the silver spoons one looks bigger in the video. and less stacks. I may be wrong.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp-cMpUACjs


----------



## yooper

munsters


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> munsters



no but very close


----------



## yooper

adams family


----------



## Ljute

beverly hillbillies


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> beverly hillbillies



noopcorn:


----------



## tomtrees58

>yup its wayne manor from batman tv show 1966 tom trees


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> >yup its wayne manor from batman tv show 1966 tom trees



That was 3 years befor I was even sperm.


----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:


yooper said:


> That was 3 years befor I was even sperm.


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees as a teenager.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Ljute said:


> tomtrees as a teenager.




You mean the one on the left?




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> tomtrees as a teenager.






nop but this is tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58

1974 i was 15 tom


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## yooper

wow tom those must have all been taken back in the olden days☺


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> wow tom those must have all been taken back in the olden days☺


 o thanks yoopers:hmm3grin2orange: tom


----------



## tomtrees58

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You mean the one on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 no thats you lol


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> no thats you lol



lol...BlueRidgeMartha


----------



## tomtrees58

my son today man i dont like smoking


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> lol...BlueRidgeMartha


----------



## stihl sawing

Wow Tom, You been climbin trees about the time the dino's died out. What was those prehistoric trees like.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Wow Tom, You been climbin trees about the time the dino's died out. What was those prehistoric trees like.



bet they where like tulip trees☺


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

yooper said:


> lol...BlueRidgeMartha


----------



## yooper

BlueRidgeMark said:


>



lol.....


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Wow Tom, You been climbin trees about the time the dino's died out. What was those prehistoric trees like.



iron wood:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

hey yoopers did you move:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

blueridge hot tubing itoke:


----------



## Ljute

Now children!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

tomtrees58 said:


> blueridge hot tubing itoke:



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ae4461tma

If those are turkeys . Then that is 4 congress men in a hot tub!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## derwoodii

A fun weekend of throwin stakin swinging learning n relaxin was had.


----------



## tomtrees58

spring is here on L I tom


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> spring is here on L I tom



Could'a fooled me. Looks cold.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> :jawdrop:Are those your medals?



No Sir, those belong to a WWII friend. He was taken POW, D-Day +4. This is his plate:





The Hero, myself and his wife:


----------



## stihl sawing

Be sure to tell him We appreciate his service to our country.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Inverness girls


----------



## scotclayshooter

brr


----------



## Ljute

Hope this pic hasn't made the rounds already. First time I've seen it.


----------



## Blazin

scotclayshooter said:


> Inverness girls



Ummm....sign me up fer the one on the right


----------



## stihl sawing

I want em both, I love flinters


----------



## Ljute

Which is older? Dirt or tomtrees? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> Which is older? Dirt or tomtrees? :hmm3grin2orange:


Tomtrees


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> Tomtrees



 He probably has a bunch of flintlocks from back in the day.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ljute said:


> He probably has a bunch of flintlocks from back in the day.


nah, They threw rocks at one another.


----------



## Ljute

Old pic of tomtrees.


----------



## stihl sawing

He was even a ladies man back then.


----------



## tomtrees58

nice pic of you ljute :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL, payback time for tom, With all his ugly avatars that could be him.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, payback time for tom, With all his ugly avatars that could be him.



lol


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> nice pic of you ljute :jawdrop:



clowns scare me.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, payback time for tom, With all his ugly avatars that could be him.



haha, look who's talkin'.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Ljute said:


> Hope this pic hasn't made the rounds already. First time I've seen it.



Somebody is having a bad day but oh boy what a ride!


----------



## tomtrees58

red oak removal today tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

Hope something didn't fall on you just as you snapped that!


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> Hope something didn't fall on you just as you snapped that!



:hmm3grin2orange:no but thanks tom


----------



## tomtrees58

:smoking:


----------



## scotclayshooter

Blazin said:


> Ummm....sign me up fer the one on the right



O yeah! I think she is the prettyiest (If thats a word lol) Girl i have ever seen!


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> red oak removal today tom trees



are those phone #'s on the truck ones you would answer if somone was board and wanted to do some crank callen some afternoon?umpkin2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> are those phone #'s on the truck ones you would answer if someone was board and wanted to do some crank callen some afternoon?umpkin2::biggrinbounce2:



well yoopers that would be fun their my ex wifes he he i have new ones


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> well yoopers that would be fun their my ex wifes he he i have new ones


Hmmm, how does the ex wifes look.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm, how does the ex wifes look.



o you had to ask shes a red head:jawdrop:


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> o you had to ask shes a red head:jawdrop:



lets see some good photos, we wont spread em around or change em.....with phone #'s included numbers


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> lets see some good photos, we wont spread em around or change em.....with phone #'s included numbers


I've done called em, She's mailing me some pics.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> I've done called em, She's mailing me some pics.



geesh so you know her too.....what a small world tell her I said hi


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> geesh so you know her too.....what a small world tell her I said hi


No problem, You want some pics too? I'll have her send some your way.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> No problem, You want some pics too? I'll have her send some your way.



no need I got em already hell I thought I was holding em in secret......now the cats out of the bag. lets just keep our mouth shut and not show any one......especially Tom!


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> no need I got em already hell I thought I was holding em in secret......now the cats out of the bag. lets just keep our mouth shut and not show any one......especially Tom!


Ok My mouth is shut.


----------



## derwoodii

Pig hunting in Australia's Northern Territory 






I'm training him to be a 'retriever' but having a little
trouble getting him to bring the pig back to me
I'm not about to kick his arse......Good Dog!


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> I've done called em, She's mailing me some pics.


:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> no need I got em already hell I thought I was holding em in secret......now the cats out of the bag. lets just keep our mouth shut and not show any one......especially Tom!



you guys i go to sleep and all hell brakes luce


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> :jawdrop:





tomtrees58 said:


> you guys i go to sleep and all hell brakes luce


Yooper made me do it.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> Yooper made me do it.



it figures


----------



## tomtrees58

its yoopers new car


----------



## tomtrees58

or this one


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> its yoopers new car


he has to have that to get to his house evryday.


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> he has to have that to get to his house evryday.



No, he needs it for picking up Snackey's! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper

Ljute said:


> No, he needs it for picking up Snackey's! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



 yep quite the chick magnet!!


----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


> yep quite the chick magnet!!



That thing could haul some serious ass!


----------



## mimilkman1

Ba dum tssshhh!


----------



## Ljute

mimilkman1 said:


> Ba dum tssshhh!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

*2012's heat right here in the making*


----------



## Greenthorn




----------



## tomtrees58

norway maple removal today tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## trimmmed




----------



## Ljute

*This could put women out of business!*


----------



## Ljute

*Mah two pups inspecting another load*


----------



## tomtrees58

nice white oak


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> nice white oak



Mostly what I'm getting, along with some hickory and some smelly pin oak (piss oak). Smells like the cheese behind the ear.


----------



## Taxmantoo

tomtrees58 said:


> nop yoopers and mimilkmam 1 its a tv show from the sixties



Green Acres?


----------



## tomtrees58

taxmantoo said:


> Green Acres?



batman


----------



## Nosmo

*Recently Cut and Split*

Here's what I have been doing lately. Those two stacks on the right are 10 ft. long and 6 ft. high. That pile hasn't been stacked but I did split all of that this week.

Nosmo


----------



## bowtechmadman

Some pictures of playing in the snow w/ the family:


----------



## bowtechmadman

Early spring cutting w/ family:


----------



## stihl sawing

Great lookin family you have, always good to have the family share in the things you enjoy. nice pics, thanks for the look.


----------



## Ljute

*My three dopes on a rope*


----------



## Ljute

*My scrounging buddy*


----------



## Ljute

*Give me all your cookies and beer*





*Ms. Becky*


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

An old barn up the road from my place.


----------



## WesternSaw

*GrizzlyAdams86*

I think it was in FineWoodWorking magazine that I saw a similar barn turned into a woodworking shop.Cool!
Lawrence


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Ljute said:


> This might put women out of business!





Uh, Ljute? Uh, I think it's time for you to have "The Talk" with your old man, okay? 











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ljute

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Uh, Ljute? Uh, I think it's time for you to have "The Talk" with your old man, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: You been in the wayback time machine?


----------



## tomtrees58

my computer as been down for 2 weeks heres a black oak crane removal tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

*tomtrees*

Welcome back old man!!!


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> Welcome back old man!!!



thanks its nice too be back tom


----------



## tomtrees58

playing with my 084 today tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## stihl sawing

WOW, You cut some pretty big trees there Tom. Can't be but a couple more left.lol


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> WOW, You cut some pretty big trees there Tom. Can't be but a couple more left.lol



man ss we have big ones here on L I tom


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> man ss we have big ones here on L I tom



wow you got leaves on the trees there already! they will be on the trees here in a couple weeks☺


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> wow you got leaves on the trees there already! they will be on the trees here in a couple weeks☺


LOL, We've had leaves for three weeks now.


----------



## WesternSaw

*tomtrees58*

How old is that pot belly stove in the backround of your last picture. It is a pot belly stove is it not?

Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## yooper

petesoldsaw said:


> How old is that pot belly stove in the backround of your last picture.It is a pot belly stove is it not?
> 
> Thanks
> Lawrence



I was checking that out too....was thinken it would work great for heaten a big pot


----------



## yooper

*big pot*


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Whats cooking in the pot yooper?


----------



## Toddppm

That pot is a work of art but looks like an explosion waiting to happen with that battery sitting next to the propane tank!


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> wow you got leaves on the trees there already! they will be on the trees here in a couple weeks☺



yes yoopers about 4weeks now on the leaves hows the ice going:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> How old is that pot belly stove in the background of your last picture.It is a pot belly stove is it not?
> 
> Thanks
> Lawrence



the pot belly is from the 30S it came out of a army camp up state ny my dad got it in the 50s is has us army on it i think thear still looking for it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

heres a pic this am tom


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


>



hey yoopers is that a still:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

Toddppm said:


> That pot is a work of art but looks like an explosion waiting to happen with that battery sitting next to the propane tank!



hes got a chair next to it


----------



## tomtrees58

yoopers in the navy now i think the revenuers is looking for him


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> hey yoopers is that a still:jawdrop:



lol...yep.


----------



## yooper

Toddppm said:


> That pot is a work of art but looks like an explosion waiting to happen with that battery sitting next to the propane tank!



the shack is well ventilated. but yer right....we where just testing the new circulator with it. when we run the pot we have the generator running in another shed and ran the circulator off a AC to DC converter.

bought this little contraption from vinnys for 2 bucks. works good but it needs to be put into a bigger cooler the ice melts to fast.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

wood4heat said:


> Hey Tom, any idea where & when that pic was taken?






tomtrees58 said:


> its potato framing in the 30s here on L I



So. Tom, which tractor are you driving?





:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Tomtrees*



tomtrees58 said:


> the pot belly is from the 30S it came out of a army camp up state ny my dad got it in the 50s is has us army on it i think thear still looking for it:hmm3grin2orange:



Man, that is an awesome stove! It looks to be in fairly good shape.Do you ever think of firing it up? Or have you? Thanks for the close up picture.
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> Man, that is an awesome stove! It looks to be in fairly good shape.Do you ever think of firing it up? Or have you? Thanks for the close up picture.
> Lawrence



yes we had it in my dads bait&tackel shop four 25years


----------



## tomtrees58

long island stills:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

yup its me


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> yup its me


Where's the cow?


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Where's the cow?



he kinda looks like a midget on that log doesn't he? Tom how tall are you?....and where is the cow?


----------



## Ljute

stihl sawing said:


> No problem, You want some pics too? I'll have her send some your way.



I want some too!

edit - Why the heck did I dredge that up???


----------



## Big Husky




----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> he kinda looks like a midget on that log doesn't he? Tom how tall are you?....and where is the cow?




5/8 yooppers



heres the cow:jawdrop: peggy


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> 5/8 yooppers
> 
> 
> 
> heres the cow:jawdrop: peggy


We ain't talkin about peggy, LOL You're standing on a stump so wheres the stump broke cow.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> We ain't talkin about peggy, LOL You're standing on a stump so wheres the stump broke cow.



o that be me:hmm3grin2orange: hows yore back ss big ash removal on monday


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> 5/8 yooppers
> 
> 
> 
> heres the cow:jawdrop: peggy



hey your short like me☺ but I am one half inch taller


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> hey your short like me☺ but I am one half inch taller



must be the moon shine:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

my son tommy


----------



## yooper

cool beans tom, now who ya gunna get to do all yer work for you?:greenchainsaw: give lil tom a congrats from da yooper☺


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> cool beans tom, now who ya gunna get to do all yer work for you?:greenchainsaw: give lil tom a congrats from da yooper☺



thanks


----------



## mimilkman1

tomtrees58 said:


> my son tommy



Congrats Tom! I bet you're a proud daddy aren't ya?


----------



## tomtrees58

mimilkman1 said:


> Congrats Tom! I bet you're a proud daddy aren't ya?



yes thanks :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Richard_

*Valley of the Giants , Oregon*


----------



## LAH

Thanks Richard.:yourock:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Tomtrees*

Congratulations to your son Tom and to you as well!
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> Congratulations to your son Tom and to you as well!
> Lawrence



thanks


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Apocalypsse

Now that could be a bit of fun climbing up and back down again. Sweet pic.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Tomtrees 58*

I'm getting dizzy from that last one.That must be the Golden Gate Bridge
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> I'm getting dizzy from that last one.That must be the Golden Gate Bridge
> Lawrence



yes it is tom:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## derwoodii

Help needed holding up this 100 year old Oak limb. Apply to OZ down under eastern Victoria.


----------



## tomtrees58

yup its me i think 1980 tom:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

Tom that's a nice view.................Creeker


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

:jawdrop:

What happened????


*Tom posted a picture that does NOT scroll off the page!!!!! * 


Man! Watch out for flying pigs today!


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> What happened????
> 
> 
> *Tom posted a picture that does NOT scroll off the page!!!!! *
> 
> 
> Man! Watch out for flying pigs today!


LMAO, You just ain't right Mark.


----------



## unclemoustache

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What happened????
> 
> *Tom posted a picture that does NOT scroll off the page!!!!! *



For those of you bound for Hell, don't forget to pack your skis!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, You just ain't right Mark.







Whadaya mean? There's nothing wrong with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK... ERRRKK!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Whadaya mean? There's nothing wrong with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK...with me... CLICK... ERRRKK!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, Believe AS is to blame......blame.........blame for that.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## IcePick

Two shagbark hickory removals, -5 degrees out, beautiful february day in the Northland.

If I knew or cared to take the time to learn how to post a pic right here, I would have.


----------



## Ljute

IcePick said:


> Two shagbark hickory removals, -5 degrees out, beautiful february day in the Northland.
> 
> If I knew or cared to take the time to learn how to post a pic right here, I would have.








Is Northland up north?


----------



## tomtrees58

neat tom


----------



## tomtrees58

a beech crane removal tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## WesternSaw

*Tomtrees*

Wow,that's a big piece of tree you posted! Now that's a hardwood,correct?
What all can be done with that species of wood?
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> Wow,that's a big piece of tree you posted! Now that's a hardwood,correct?
> What all can be done with that species of wood?
> Lawrence



yes hardwood beech i may mill some


----------



## stihl sawing

My goodness Tom, You certainly have aged well. Be careful on that woodpile though.


----------



## tomtrees58

stihl sawing said:


> My goodness Tom, You certainly have aged well. Be careful on that woodpile though.


:hmm3grin2orange:its my son


----------



## IcePick

*elm removal*





elm removal, backyard, over a deck, partly over the house.


----------



## derwoodii

Australia. Eucalyptus deglupta is native to Papua New Guinea through to the islands of Indonesia. Commonly known as the "Rainbow Gum" it has the most amazing bark colours that appear during seasonal shedding. Colours include bright green inner bark which darkens and matures to give blue, purple, orange and maroon tones.
See one lets us know.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_deglupta


----------



## YarraValleyDude

*Monster Victorian Mountain Ash*

Heres one of the biggest gumtrees in the state of Victoria, its not far from my home.
Its roughly 200ft tall and 20ft wide at ground level.


----------



## tomtrees58

nice day at the beach my little one tom


----------



## tomtrees58

me and peg out on my boat today


----------



## stihl sawing

derwoodii said:


> Australia. Eucalyptus deglupta is native to Papua New Guinea through to the islands of Indonesia. Commonly known as the "Rainbow Gum" it has the most amazing bark colours that appear during seasonal shedding. Colours include bright green inner bark which darkens and matures to give blue, purple, orange and maroon tones.
> See one lets us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_deglupta


That is amazing looking. What a beautiful tree.


----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


> me and peg out on my boat today


Hey Tom, Pegs lookin good On the boat. She looks as if she's done some leg exercises before, Her legs looks like they are strong. Bet you don't give her no trouble, If she don't decide to hurt ya at least she can outrun you.lol Lookin good guys, Glad ya'll had fun.


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks ss she got my boots too:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

heres a pic of johns Crane he got po at the town so he put the barge up in the air nice:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

You better let her keep em too.lol


----------



## LAH

Now that is a crane.:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

heres a blast from the past its the old and the new sunshine skyway is st pete fla and yup that's me tom


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> heres a pic of johns Crane he got po at the town so he put the barge up in the air nice:hmm3grin2orange:



Wow. That is a big crane... bigger than my laptop screen!


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> heres a blast from the past its the old and the new sunshine skyway is st pete fla and yup that's me tom



I'm surprised there were boats back then. Were fish invented yet?


----------



## tomtrees58

Ljute said:


> I'm surprised there were boats back then. Were fish invented yet?



yes we had a charter boat at the marry pier in st pete beach in the 80S and 90S tomopcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

tomtrees58 said:


> me and peg out on my boat today



How does she like being an internet sensation?


----------



## tomtrees58

RVALUE said:


> How does she like being an internet sensation?


she loves the big bucks:jawdrop:


----------



## Ljute

tomtrees58 said:


> she loves the big bucks:jawdrop:



You stud, you.


----------



## tomtrees58

the pier in st pete Fla


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Ljute said:


> I'm surprised there were boats back then. Were fish invented yet?




Hit! Sunk!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Tomtrees*

Picture of you in the boat years ago,your hair has Disco written all over it.As in Stayin Alive by the BeeGees and all those 80's tunes
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

petesoldsaw said:


> Picture of you in the boat years ago,your has Disco written all over it.Stayin Alive Man!LOL!
> Lawrence



yup at my home in st pete beach fla


----------



## tomtrees58

but still have hair


----------



## WesternSaw

*Tom*



petesoldsaw said:


> Picture of you in the boat years ago,your hair has Disco written all over it.As in Stayin Alive by the BeeGees and all those 80's tunes
> Lawrence



Looked back on my last post and thought I would alter it a bit,maybe it makes more sense now,LOL


----------



## flyfshrmn

*current project*

Almost done with this one. Have it mostly cut up, still have to split and haul.


----------



## YarraValleyDude

Bet no one has one of these.


----------



## Ljute

YarraValleyDude said:


> Bet no one has one of these.



Sweet! RC aeroclub near me, see some neat things in the air.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Rc*



YarraValleyDude said:


> Bet no one has one of these.


That's cool!
Lawrence


----------



## YarraValleyDude

Ljute said:


> Sweet! RC aeroclub near me, see some neat things in the air.



Well you just might see one of these then, Its the weapon of choise for the Senior Pattern Association(SPA) and is one awsome bird in the air and very fast too.


----------



## YarraValleyDude

petesoldsaw said:


> That's cool!
> Lawrence



Cheers Lawrence


----------



## Toddppm

Couple weeks ago




















Cool parking! Had these underground too.


----------



## Toddppm

Wonder who's is bigger? The look at me trucks.


----------



## LAH

Toddppm said:


> Wonder who's is bigger? The look at me trucks.




Looks like maybe a cornbinder..............Creeker


----------



## LAH




----------



## robfromaz1977

*Bullet in wood.*

Found this in a small Doug Fir tree the other day. This is actually the 2nd bullet I have cut trough in the last few years.


----------



## stihl sawing

robfromaz1977 said:


> Found this in a small Doug Fir tree the other day. This is actually the 2nd bullet I have cut trough in the last few years.


I'd say 45 auto.


----------



## mhyme71

My little boy driving the his truck!!


----------



## treeman75

*largest ash in Ne*

View attachment 154911


View attachment 154912


----------



## tomtrees58

nice tree we have bigger one s here


----------



## Neem

Nice Oak







M


----------



## Neem

M


----------



## M.D. Vaden

stihl sawing said:


> I'd say 45 auto.



Maybe a good thing that lead is soft.

Thanks for sharing. If I had cut it, would have saved a cookie from that trunk for a souvenir and conversation piece.


----------



## ctrees4$

YarraValleyDude said:


> Bet no one has one of these.



I got a few


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## RacerX

tomtrees58 said:


>




Stateline look out. Practically in my backyard. Nice place. Can see a bald eagle every now and then.


----------



## RacerX

Random shots of Disney World/Epcot.


----------



## tomtrees58

florida my other home:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Toddppm

Get your big fingers out of the picture!

Got this camper off craigslist earlier this spring for a pretty good deal, because it leaked...big time! 





Luckily it didn't have any mold in it, but I had to rip the roof off right away to dry it out.








Had knee surgery right after I got it so it sat around until this fall when we had a trip scheduled I was rushing to get it back together.





Had to almost completely remove the roof and rebuild inside ceiling, rafters, deck, rubber roof and all. I don't think I'd take on a project like this again but it got done and we had a warm place to stay this year instead of using my little enclosed trailer. can't wait until next summer to use it more!


----------



## WesternSaw

*Todd*

That looks like you had to put quite a bit of work into it.Good job on getting all back together!
Lawrence


----------



## jeepyfz450

heres a random pic for you


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Here is a picture of me starting a 1917 Fokker DVII Replica with an original 200hp mercedes engine. It just came out of restoration this spring. I helped with the restoration too. This is what I do on the weekends. Check it out at oldrhinebeck.org

Mike


----------



## tomtrees58

jeepyfz450 said:


> here's a random pic for you



is it a salt mine


----------



## jeepyfz450

yup


----------



## ozzy42

LAH said:


>



I've seen a pile of slugs like that before.I melted about 600lbs of them for racecar ballast weight.

Did it using an old gas grill and two upsidedown pontiac M/T valve covers.
Came out at 48lbs a pc after drilling two 3/4 in holes in them for mounting.

They melted surprisingly easy.About 15 min for the initial amount to liquify,then another fifteen or so to add slugs to top them off.


----------



## tomtrees58

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



its the sunshine skyway bridge in st pete fla my son took the pic


----------



## The Count

some interesting and awesome stuff in here too.
I kept away from this long long thread for not being able to master the patience but I`m happy I did.
keep up the good work


----------



## The Count

some interesting and awesome stuff in here too.
I kept away from this long long thread for not being able to master the patience but I`m happy I did.
keep up the good work


----------



## The Count

sorry about d-post. some technical difficulties.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

That's a bad ass picture. Did you have a filter on the lens?


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## banshee67




----------



## trailmaker

*rolling fog*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NTwJ6kqa_g


----------



## acme0007

jus trying something Jimmy with splitter project.


----------



## acme0007

now to get them to show up without having to open them !!


----------



## acme0007

trying to post pics
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162604&stc=1&d=1292770774


----------



## tomtrees58

acme0007 said:


> trying to post pics
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162604&stc=1&d=1292770774



wow i have the same splitter got it for $60.00 never used it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## acme0007

Its pretty handy, small enough to move easily. I bought it in pretty bad shape and repaired it. I have a larger northern hydraulics model I use. BTW it's for sale in Omaha CL. for 475.00 Had a few people interested too ! So $60.00 is pretty dam good Tom.


----------



## tomtrees58

picup a new motor today


----------



## yooper




----------



## Ljute

yooper said:


>



That's a BAB!


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


>



nice yoopers


----------



## DHIBBS75

tomtrees58 said:


>



I remember going over that bridge just after it opened..20+ yrs ago....


----------



## Ljute

Cedarkerf said:


> Rolls Royce RB211 you can see contrail coming off the ground into the inlet. Cell phone pic so not best quality.



Saw lots of those!

I used to work for Delta Airlines after I retired. Did it so I could fly around a lot for free. Worked underwing, smashing bags and pushing the planes out from the gate. Not to mention schmoozing all the FA's while we tidied up the cabin before boarding.


----------



## tomtrees58

i have fished the skyway all my life


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Ljute




----------



## Romeosgrl

My son, love his shirt!


----------



## mustangwagz

Got Creative with my sharpie..






and wow..that whole upload process was rather SLOW and cluttered if i may say so myself..


----------



## flushcut

just seeing if I can Dang it no workie


----------



## RacerX

Epcot:


----------



## banshee67

mustangwagz said:


> Got Creative with my sharpie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wow..that whole upload process was rather SLOW and cluttered if i may say so myself..


 
dont use arboristsite , or any forum for that matter, to host your pictures.
sign up for an account on a site like Photobucket, you can upload and store all your pictures, and then be able to post them on any forum youd like, or email them to people, etc. much easier, faster and more convenient , only have to upload once, then can post anywhere on the net in seconds


----------



## RacerX

I use Picasa. Only problem is that by the time you view it here the amount of compression in the file makes it look pretty poor.

Magic Kingdom:


----------



## tomtrees58

port jefferson today


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## RacerX

tomtrees58 said:


> port jefferson today


 

Funny I think that I've seen this boat before.  South Street Seaport maybe? Maybe I also have a photo somewhere.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## derwoodii

New family er hmm whats for a better word a wild pet. Foxy was a lost tiny pup crying at our gate, ya canna harm a wee baby could ya. He has been with us about a month. Soon I have to do the, sorry foxy, right thing but till then he's a cute little guest who plays fun foxy games and chases moths .


----------



## banshee67

you sould see her run a saw !


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## Mike Cantolina

banshee67 said:


>



*Nice!*


----------



## Rickytree

Here's a pic of my Nathan P3 where my spare was. What a great use of space..


----------



## Blazin

My ole buddy, he left us last year.


----------



## LAH

Blazin said:


> My ole buddy, he left us last year.


 
Tell us more about the dog.


----------



## tomtrees58

Racer X said:


> Funny I think that I've seen this boat before.  South Street Seaport maybe? Maybe I also have a photo somewhere.


 
no the one at the seaport is a wood one this one is steel


----------



## tomtrees58

seaport


----------



## RacerX

tomtrees58 said:


> no the one at the seaport is a wood one this one is steel



Actually I found the photo that I took at the South Street Seaport. Almost the same boat!


----------



## tomtrees58

this little boat is nice i love going to the seaport its 30 minute drive from my house on a sunday tom


----------



## LAH

Keep the boat picturess coming.


----------



## Blazin

LAH said:


> Tell us more about the dog.



He was Great Dane, the big dog finally gave up fight'n the loss of his back end after 12 years. What an awesome dog to say the least, a great protector and companion. I've been lookin for another but have'nt found the "right" one as of yet.

Couple more of the Tower


----------



## LAH

Tower, a great name for a Great Dane.


----------



## Blazin

LAH said:


> Tower, a great name for a Great Dane.


 
Ha! Yeah the brides idea, shoulda been "Tank" he never got real tall but tipped the scale at 180 pounds....Hell of a lap dog he was 

Thanks for askin by the way!


----------



## Toddppm

Blazin said:


> He was Great Dane, the big dog finally gave up fight'n the loss of his back end after 12 years. What an awesome dog to say the least, a great protector and companion. I've been lookin for another but have'nt found the "right" one as of yet.
> 
> Couple more of the Tower


 
What kind of dog is that other one in the picture?


----------



## Blazin

Toddppm said:


> What kind of dog is that other one in the picture?


 
Husky shepard mix, the one with the mud on it is a 46 cj2a. LOL!


----------



## brokenbudget

Blazin said:


> He was Great Dane, the big dog finally gave up fight'n the loss of his back end after 12 years. What an awesome dog to say the least, a great protector and companion. I've been lookin for another but have'nt found the "right" one as of yet.
> 
> Couple more of the Tower


 
blazin, know what you mean about them great danes they can really seem to get under your skin.
here's my 8 month old----again!:








he's my 4th dane.
too bad they don't live long but the time is well worth it when they ae here.


----------



## Rickytree

Blazin said:


> He was Great Dane, the big dog finally gave up fight'n the loss of his back end after 12 years. What an awesome dog to say the least, a great protector and companion. I've been lookin for another but have'nt found the "right" one as of yet.
> 
> Couple more of the Tower


 
Great Jeep and Great dane you got there. How old was Tower?


----------



## Blazin

brokenbudget said:


> blazin, know what you mean about them great danes they can really seem to get under your skin.
> here's my 8 month old----again!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's my 4th dane.
> too bad they don't live long but the time is well worth it when they ae here.



Ha! That's awesome! They sure do love the couch! 



Rickytree said:


> Great Jeep and Great dane you got there. How old was Tower?


 
He was 12, did real good till the last year then he need help gettin movin.


----------



## Blazin

Couple of the husky mix, she's 10 and still full of pizz! LOL!
















Here's the couch hog. 





What's left of the vacuum cleaner salesman ( the MIL believed it)


----------



## brokenbudget

Blazin said:


> What's left of the vacuum cleaner salesman ( the MIL believed it)


 
HAHAHAHAAA! the only problem is they're really a wuss at heart i'm sure they'd jump in and help when the need arose, but my cat puts the run on bullet all the time. hmmm, seems when the turkies are shuffling through the field he wants to go in the house and hide too OOOOH SURE he puts up a big menacing growl and a few intimidating barks, when he's hiding behind me love him just the way he is.


----------



## Blazin

brokenbudget said:


> HAHAHAHAAA! the only problem is they're really a wuss at heart i'm sure they'd jump in and help when the need arose, but my cat puts the run on bullet all the time. hmmm, seems when the turkies are shuffling through the field he wants to go in the house and hide too OOOOH SURE he puts up a big menacing growl and a few intimidating barks, when he's hiding behind me love him just the way he is.


 
Yeah ours was a touch on the chicken side at first till I gave him a little rough house training and made him come back at me when we were playing, he still would'nt just attack though. The famous thing was clampin down on someone's ass just hard enough to get their attention  
Yours ever run out to greet a jehova, trap them in the car with that heart punching bark, then attempt to piss on the tire but water down the windshield instead?


----------



## brokenbudget

Blazin said:


> Yeah ours was a touch on the chicken side at first till I gave him a little rough house training and made him come back at me when we were playing, he still would'nt just attack though. The famous thing was clampin down on someone's ass just hard enough to get their attention
> Yours ever run out to greet a jehova, trap them in the car with that heart punching bark, then attempt to piss on the tire but water down the windshield instead?


 
they don't make it to the door when he starts barking it might have something to do with the sign on the stoop though. i tell him he made them scared, he wags his tail:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RacerX

LAH said:


> Keep the boat pictures coming.



Here's another during sunrise. Not the greatest shot since I grabbed the camera which had on the wrong lens. Still, the cloud/sun effect was pretty dramatic.


----------



## treeman75

*oldest son*

Here is my oldest last season. He loves looking through the tree trader magazines with me!


----------



## treeman75

Sunset in Custer S.D July, 4th 2010


----------



## LAH

RacerX said:


> Here's another during sunrise. Not the greatest shot since I grabbed the camera which had on the wrong lens. Still, the cloud/sun effect was pretty dramatic.



Being landlocked the largest boat I'm around is my 16 foot so I love being aournd the ships. Their size is breath taking.:rockn:


----------



## tomtrees58

snow 5" today


----------



## justme23005




----------



## treeman75

tomtrees58 said:


> snow 5" today


 
How do you get your bucket out with all that wood?


----------



## tomtrees58

treeman75 said:


> How do you get your bucket out with all that wood?


its a spare


----------



## Toddppm

Local craigslist ad, said custom glass door


----------



## Toddppm

My dream home down by the river....one day


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## banshee67

Toddppm said:


> My dream home down by the river....one day


 
mind if i pitch my tent out back?


----------



## banshee67

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
which ones you tom? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

banshee67 said:


> which ones you tom? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
thats was sat in st pete :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

banshee67 said:


> mind if i pitch my tent out back?


 
Sure, go ahead, it's not my place. Just dreaming


----------



## stihl sawing

Toddppm said:


> Sure, go ahead, it's not my place. Just dreaming


I'm not ready to sell the place yet.:monkey:


----------



## daddy

*testing*





Just trying to get pics to show up in my reply.


----------



## daddy

Yay! I smart now.


----------



## climberjones

teamtree said:


> here are couple pics of mine to share


 
How do u clean and cook those rascals we have a bunch around here but i dont know how to prepare them!


----------



## Ljute

daddy said:


> Yay! I smart now.


 
Schweet!
You saw a lot of lead?


----------



## TMFARM 2009

just the gal's....the sister's in the pasture... and the babies from 2009.

View attachment 168266

View attachment 168267


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## southbound




----------



## southbound




----------



## tomtrees58

15" of snow


----------



## tomtrees58

southbound said:


>


 
nice pic i was a commeral lobster man for 20 years


----------



## southbound

Thanks!!! We moved to tn 20 years ago and my folks just bought a place on a island off the southern cost of Maine...

These are shots of their new back yard....


----------



## tomtrees58

is the boat in the pic a duffy&duffy


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> 15" of snow


 
thats just a dusting tom..just a dusting. I haven't gotten to much snow here this year, been a slow year but that's alright. we are at about 110 inches so far this season.


----------



## southbound

tomtrees58 said:


> is the boat in the pic a duffy&duffy


 

I have no idea...


----------



## daddy

Ljute said:


> Schweet!
> You saw a lot of lead?


 
Didn't see this till now, but no, those are archery targets. Did find one carbon in the pile though. Normally she hits the bullseye everytime, but one must have got away from her. She is watching me type so I have to say these things.


----------



## daddy

In case anyone is wondering, I am a "butthead".


----------



## scotclayshooter

Home made high rib and precision fit stock, Aint that the ugliest shotgun ever now!


----------



## scotclayshooter

pic for Yooper lol only 18" that day!
I had to walk a mile to clear trees from a track going to a Police radio mast.
The most i could manage was 50 yards and stop for a rest, Walking in snow is hard going!


----------



## southbound

scotclayshooter said:


> Home made high rib and precision fit stock, Aint that the ugliest shotgun ever now!


 
Nope think it is sweet!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter

southbound said:


> Nope think it is sweet!!!!


 
I like it myself.
I do wish all you bloody Americans would go metric what a PITA having to find OLD FASHONED Allen keys to fit the stock lol


----------



## Sagetown

Hey scotclayshooter:
I haven't done much clay shooting. It's hard to hit anything with this .410


----------



## Sagetown

This is what I really enjoyed. Black Powder .44 Colt style Revolvers. Every now and then I'll look them over and put 'em back up. Old age has set in I guess.


----------



## NCTREE

*The Spider's Nest*

A little fun with rope and nets


----------



## NCTREE

*Grand Canyon of PA.*

Golden Eagle Trail


----------



## NCTREE

*Adirondaks*

Mt Hopkins


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## TreEmergencyB




----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> that's just a dusting tom..just a dusting. I haven't gotten to much snow here this year, been a slow year but that's alright. we are at about 110 inches so far this season.


 



are you in your shed agan yoopers lol


----------



## scotclayshooter

Sagetown said:


> Hey scotclayshooter:
> I haven't done much clay shooting. It's hard to hit anything with this .410


 
I dont think ive ever hit anything ive shot at with a .410 had a few goes of a 28 and it was much more user friendly. a 20 is great also but for some reason a 12 is the cheapest for shells?????


----------



## Sagetown

NCTREE said:


> A little fun with rope and nets


 
1st I've ever seen anything like that. What is that place ? Looks like several tents in the background. 
Sage


----------



## NCTREE

Sagetown said:


> 1st I've ever seen anything like that. What is that place ? Looks like several tents in the background.
> Sage


 
Its at a bluegrass festival in NY. Me and a couple tree guy buddies would set it up for fun. It was three floors high with the top floor being 40ft off the ground. Kids love it, so do drunk people... lol!


----------



## woodshaver

stihl sawing said:


> That's making me hungry, Why is it bacon is sooooo good.


 
Ok now Im really hungry....just got done shoveling the snow storm we just had BY HAND lol...300 feet worth of drive.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

greenport L I


----------



## dirtyj

Random:


----------



## Sagetown

dirtyj; great pics. That 'SpeedOmeter' shows you like to travel 

I don't get to do that. But I do have excitement, like staying away from longhorns while feeding in this +04 degree weather this morning.





And I enjoy chainsawing back in the deep woods on the Ranch.


----------



## Toddppm

Cool stone work in Harpers Ferry , WV




Happy dog




Endless traffic around 11:30 PM, people were stuck up to 8+ hours when this storm hit right before rush hour. I was trying to get to the next job bobbing and weaving......


----------



## Sagetown

Todd; all this snow, icey roads, and traffic tie-ups is kinda stressful. Temps here have been 18 degrees below normal for weeks now. Will be glad to get out and do something relaxing.


----------



## Toddppm

I hear ya! I know you all got alot of snow recently too. We've had a very cold winter too. Sunday it's supposed to be above 50 ! 
Hope to go do some of this


----------



## Sagetown

OHhh My; that's a little high in the saddle for me. I'll just stick to this little two stroke ... You be careful on that thing....


----------



## prentice110

The front of the club that made the Beatles famous in Hamburg. This was how I spent NYE. Other pics too big, need to learn how to resize.


----------



## tomtrees58

south street seaport nyc


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

ground O


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## WesternSaw

*Tom*

Great pictures!I just can't fathom someone living in NYC,no where to run if things get ugly.All those big buildings crashing down around you.I realize you don't live there though.Wonder how many people who used to live right in the city moved out after 9/11
Lawrence


----------



## tomtrees58

i live 15 miles from thear its takes and hr to drive there man its creepy their you can feel death


----------



## yooper

cool photos tom...but I would rather live in a box in the woods than that rat race.


----------



## tomtrees58

i here you yoopers


----------



## RacerX

A trip to Paris 2009.


----------



## Toddppm

Ridley said:


> All pic are really really nice this shows a professionally trained photographer.i really appreciate your work.keep it up.


 
Tom, you realize this douche is just spamming for his link don't you? You "liked" his post??!!


----------



## beardog1

First post in this forum! Added picture of my firewood processor. See if it takes?
I am going to post a upgrade to the Northern Toll grinder next.


----------



## valekbrothers

beardog1 said:


> First post in this forum! Added picture of my firewood processor. See if it takes?
> I am going to post a upgrade to the Northern Toll grinder next.
> 
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Chip/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Image%20Expert%20Images/Colorado%20January,%202007/Firewood%20pics/DSC00792.JPG


 
Sorry to say the pic didn't work.... Not sure how you got that on there....

BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## tomtrees58

wow:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58

new hope pennsylvania saturday


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## stihl sawing

tomtrees58 said:


>


Nice pic tom, But i won't even mention what your shirt looks like it says.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

o thanks ss any way nice weekend getaway


----------



## LAH

New River, Bluestone Dam, Hinton, WV


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## LAH




----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## stihl sawing

Nice Guns Tony, Keep em coming.


----------



## LAH

Can top that Toney but here's some '06 military brass with some 152 ball.











Some powder to send them down the tube:





And something to get it all started:


----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> Can top that Toney but here's some '06 military brass with some 152 ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some powder to send them down the tube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something to get it all started:


I'll take a couple thousand rounds.


----------



## Ljute

Wow! Cool pics, bros!


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## LAH

Toney lights up.


----------



## LAH

stihl sawing said:


> I'll take a couple thousand rounds.



You gott'em more than I now.


----------



## mayhem7

Hehe, lots of funny random pictures.. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## TonyRumore

A friend of mine with the M60D and 660 round Predator Pack.


----------



## tomtrees58

:msp_scared:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

Keep them coming Tom.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Groundhog




----------



## LAH




----------



## Groundhog




----------



## LAH




----------



## TonyRumore

1939 Finnish 20mm Lahti semi-automatic Anti-Tank rifle. It's on skis for dragging it through the snow. Used during the Finnish/Soviet Winter War of 1939/1940.
That's a full size AK-47 under the barrel. 20mm round on the left, 50BMG on the right.


----------



## TonyRumore

Got Brass? 10,000 pieces of .458 SOCOM BASIC.


----------



## LAH

Tell us something about the brass.


----------



## TonyRumore

I built the first .458 SOCOM rifle back in February of 2001. In order to actually sell them, I had to purchase 10,000 pieces of brass from Starline and then sent some of it to Peter Pi at Corbon to have him load ammo for the guns.

Tony


----------



## LAH

10,000 was a reasonable amount. What was the CorBon load?


----------



## Toddppm

Va. Bluebells are out now


----------



## tomtrees58

webb inst in glen cove wane manor in batman


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

Gee Tom it would take all your wood to heat that place.

Congrats on 7000 posts.


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks wow 7000 i did not even look:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LAH

tomtrees58 said:


> thanks wow 7000 i did not even look:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yer a busy man, 7001 & counting.


----------



## banshee67

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
was this in NJ? i swear ive seen passed that place before


----------



## MNGuns

banshee67 said:


> was this in NJ? i swear ive seen passed that place before


 
Is there something more to the big chair thing other than just a fun novelty.? I've seen a few of them around Minneapolis and was curious if I was missing out on something.

:cool2:


----------



## MNGuns

Time to cut some wood....


----------



## Ljute

MNGuns said:


> Time to cut some wood....


 
Where's all the bark and dirt and oil stains???


----------



## tomtrees58

banshee67 said:


> was this in NJ? i swear ive seen passed that place before


 
on us highway 202 ringoes nj


----------



## scotclayshooter

Back in 1991


----------



## scotclayshooter




----------



## scotclayshooter

You want random....I can do random lol


----------



## banshee67

tomtrees58 said:


> on us highway 202 ringoes nj



i knew it!
rutgers landscaping i think its called
thats about 15-20 miles from me
passed it a couple weeks ago and couldnt figure out why they have the giant yellow chairs out front


----------



## banshee67




----------



## tomtrees58

yes its on my way to new hope will be at tractor supply next sunday around 5 pm in ringoes


----------



## tomtrees58

banshee67 said:


>


 
got wood


----------



## Toddppm

That's crazy, looks like something out of the show Lost.


----------



## Toddppm

Capts. house?





This guy was called upon ....


----------



## banshee67

tomtrees58 said:


> yes its on my way to new hope will be at tractor supply next sunday around 5 pm in ringoes


 
NEW HOPE!:msp_scared:
what are you doing down there tommy, you do know what they are famous for right?




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreEmergencyB

First company i worked for that owned our own crane.




Sure glad i dont have to cut up the white oak log and load it by hand


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## tomtrees58

well there's a shop thear peggy's likes


----------



## tomtrees58

do you no this one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## WesternSaw

*Awwwwww!*

What the heck did that little coon do to you Mngunn, LOL.
Lawrence


----------



## MNGuns

petesoldsaw said:


> What the heck did that little coon do to you Mngunn, LOL.
> Lawrence



Trespassing....:msp_thumbup: 

36lbs of coon there. Bigger than my three year old girl at the time.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Mnguns*

LOL!
Lawrence


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 183210


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 183212


----------



## WesternSaw

*Awesome Daniel Boone*

Hope that's how you spell it.Remember I'm Canadian and that cool fella was an American frontiersman.Your little guy looks great in the outfit.Fess Parker would be proud as I'm sure you are for sure!
Lawrence


----------



## prentice110

Theres a few more from this job and a funny story behind it. Hope it worked.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Prentice*

Fella on the far right is holding that axe type tool with the curved blade.What do you call that tool and what was it's primary use.Came across one when I was a kid,I should have kept it.
Lawrence


----------



## Toddppm

That's a brush axe. You can still buy them, I have one but have never really used it except to play around, it's an awkward tool.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Brush Axe*

I thought that might be what it was.It would seem real heavy for that kind of work!
Thanks for the reply
Lawrence


----------



## prentice110

petesoldsaw said:


> Fella on the far right is holding that axe type tool with the curved blade.What do you call that tool and what was it's primary use.Came across one when I was a kid,I should have kept it.
> Lawrence


 


Toddppm said:


> That's a brush axe. You can still buy them, I have one but have never really used it except to play around, it's an awkward tool.


 
Dam, you beat me to it. B4 chippers you had to load brush by hand and chop it up on the truck with that cuz the chainsaws were too big. There are six or so pics of that job, Im using one for my avatar. That guy down in the hole was like 6-5 to give you an idea how far down it went. They took turns choppin' off each others heads posing for the cam. I still have a brush axe, just dont really have a use for it.


----------



## Nick530

*logging burnt timber in Taylorsville Ca*

just a few pics of me and the crew yarder logging part of the 2007 Moonlight Fire which ended up being 65,000 acres. oh the crew i was working for was Thomas Creek Logging out of Redding Ca


----------



## WesternSaw

*Nick530*

Man, that's a lot of ugly looking timber.Can't imagine doing that kinda work,must be pretty darn dirty!
Lawrence


----------



## Nick530

Yeah what made it bad was it was the middle of the summer and the dust mxed with the charcoal dust made it fun to breath.


----------



## poorboypaul

TonyRumore said:


> 1939 Finnish 20mm Lahti semi-automatic Anti-Tank rifle. It's on skis for dragging it through the snow. Used during the Finnish/Soviet Winter War of 1939/1940.
> That's a full size AK-47 under the barrel. 20mm round on the left, 50BMG on the right.


 
Where are the sights on that 20mm?


----------



## prentice110

poorboypaul said:


> Where are the sights on that 20mm?


 
when your popin' off rounds that size, do you need to aim?


----------



## banshee67




----------



## climber17

boostnut said:


>


 
looks like someone ran off with the old mattress what a mess wonder how far they drove with it like that


----------



## banshee67

mark your calendars , may 21st !


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Frankford Arsenal 45ACP brass. October, 1915.


----------



## poorboypaul

OH_Varmntr said:


> Frankford Arsenal 45ACP brass. October, 1915.


 
Gotta love a Kimber!:msp_drool: Got a .45 of my own.


----------



## LAH

Is that a headshot groundhog?


----------



## OH_Varmntr

LAH said:


> Is that a headshot groundhog?


 
Why, yes it is lol! 41 yard head shot, at that!


----------



## LAH

OH_Varmntr said:


> Why, yes it is lol! 41 yard head shot, at that!


----------



## LAH

Tack Driver


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Nice!!! I need a long range gun. 338 Perhaps? 

Did u just shoot someone? Got blood on your hands... 

Sent from my T8788 using Board Express


----------



## LAH

And on my nose also.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## stihl sawing

LAH said:


> And on my nose also.


Ouch, Scope print eh. I done that two years ago with a muzzeloader, 120 grains black powder.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Short eye relief scope or just an oops?

Sent from my T8788 using Board Express


----------



## LAH

OH_Varmntr said:


> Short eye relief scope or just an oops?
> 
> Sent from my T8788 using Board Express



An oops.:bang:


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## LAH

Tree art.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tomtrees58

p a over the weekend the weather is getting better


----------



## Toddppm

Kid we saw by the Eastern shore Md, starting up his lawn service with grandpa's lawnmower!


----------



## Toddppm

From the Bay bridge, these ships were lined up maybe a dozen of them? I think container ships? Alot bigger than they look!


----------



## DDM

Toddppm said:


> Kid we saw by the Eastern shore Md, starting up his lawn service with grandpa's lawnmower!



o gees i feel sorry for the kid... hope he's mechanically inclined


----------



## Toddppm

It sounded like it ran pretty good, he said it had been rebuilt a couple years ago. Was built by Howard, I'd say 50's or 60's?


----------



## mile9socounty

A friend of mine dropped off some really old spurs and wanted me to clean them up. Took a couple photo's.





This was about 2hrs before that big wind storm hit us.


----------



## RacerX

New York City:


----------



## banshee67




----------



## TreEmergencyB




----------



## Stihl Rules

banshee67 said:


>


 
that is some wide trees we don't see any of those around here.


----------



## Alfred01

What a nice collection of beautiful and natural pictures , Thanks for sharing , I am a new member.


----------



## RacerX

Alfred01 said:


> What a nice collection of beautiful and natural pictures , Thanks for sharing , I am a new member.



How about posting some of your own?


----------



## NHwoodguy

banshee67 said:


>


 
are these grafts? can't be natural....but cool


----------



## yooper

NHwoodguy said:


> are these grafts? can't be natural....but cool


 
Its done by putting a weight on a sapling and forcing it sideways. then it grows back to the sun. my grandfather had a bunch of red pines he did that to at his old cabin when I was a kid.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## tomtrees58

got to stop going to flea markets


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

Ice Fishing





Stuck snowmachine





New Tikka T3 30-06 sighting in.





Dogs in boat





Ice fishing. It sure is crowded.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

Dog under water logging.





Hauling beams to the cabin.





Sexy boat!





4 wheeler trailer?





Caribou.


----------



## LAH

I like that sexy boat.


----------



## jeffheron

Love the Ice fishing picture covered with snow all over :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## zipper1081

This is me @ work. I work in a nickel alloy melt shop. Very HOT & dangerous. 3000 deg. liquid metal. 75,000 lbs

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/zipper1081/workpics6-6-09009.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/zipper1081/workpics6-6-09071.jpg


----------



## tomtrees58

opening day empire state building


----------



## yooper

deer tick on my leg:msp_thumbdn: its in the middle of the blue circle.


----------



## cjcocn

yooper said:


> deer tick on my leg:msp_thumbdn: its in the middle of the blue circle.


 
why do they paint blue circles around themselves? are they marking out territory?


----------



## tomtrees58

this is kool its weir gorge washington crossed the delaware river on the pa side


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## banshee67




----------



## yooper

I like turtles!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67

this guys certainly has some balls


----------



## LAH




----------



## RacerX

Fire Breather-Kuşadası/Ephesus, Turkey


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

*Game Camera*

Game Camera

tripletsdec09trailcam146.mp4 video by Dirtofak - Photobucket


----------



## LAH

*Two Sweeties*


----------



## banshee67




----------



## tomtrees58

LI sound today


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## jamied

tomtrees58 said:


> got to stop going to flea markets


 
Are you a big Hosta collector? How many do you have?


Jamie
Neenah, WI


----------



## tomtrees58

jamied said:


> Are you a big Hosta collector? How many do you have?
> 
> 
> Jamie
> Neenah, WI


at the house and acker their all over tom


----------



## yooper

tomtrees58 said:


> at the house and acker their all over tom


 
What is an acker Tom? Is that L.I. terminology.


----------



## tomtrees58

yooper said:


> What is an acker Tom? Is that L.I. terminology.


 its U P lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58

the rest of the pic are posted on tom trees work pics


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

*Fishing pics..... tomtrees58 started it!*


----------



## banshee67

a picture from the "bush" in Australia a guy posted on another forum


----------



## tomtrees58

yup thats a LI cow


----------



## tomtrees58

the end of the line LI


----------



## tomtrees58

a nice day in green port LI


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

tomtrees58 said:


> a nice day in green port LI


 
wait a minute....is that a mermaid sitting on the edge of that boat? WTF?


----------



## DeAvilaTree

banshee67 said:


>


 
Don't go towards the light, it's just a freight train coming your way


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

What is that Tom?:help:


----------



## tomtrees58

its the new york pavilion at the ny 64/65 worlds fair flushing meadow park


----------



## tomtrees58

[video=youtube_share;kyH1GTxgpAA]http://youtu.be/kyH1GTxgpAA[/video]


----------



## Doc Hickory

*Mulberry tree at Jamestown, Va.*

Here's a very unique Mulberry tree I got a shot of while on vacation in Jamestown, Va with my wife and her parents.


----------



## dlinuc

Here's a few pics of a bit of work I did over the weekend. Im new to the whole scene and love it so far. Also, great site!

View attachment 197045

View attachment 197046

View attachment 197047

View attachment 197048

View attachment 197049


----------



## LAH

dlinuc said:


> Here's a few pics of a bit of work I did over the weekend.
> Im new to the whole scene and love it so far. Also, great site!



Looks like a splitting nightmare.


----------



## anymanusa

NHwoodguy said:


> are these grafts? can't be natural....but cool


 
they look natural to me. Storm waters snapped them all over, and then they recovered growing straight up.


----------



## Ironworker

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
That is my old stomping grounds, when we were kids we use to sneak in and climb to the top.


----------



## Ironworker




----------



## Tundra Man Mike

Put a game camera on one of our caribou gutpiles...... a week later.
















For some reason the girls didn't want to go outside without someone around..... I don't think that they slept very well either......


----------



## jefflovstrom

Our mechanic came to our yard in his Dodge truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

View attachment 198504
View attachment 198505
View attachment 198513

Jeff


----------



## banshee67

[video=youtube;qY7Lge4Mhw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY7Lge4Mhw0&feature=0&amp;autoplay=1[/video]


----------



## tomtrees58

[video=youtube_share;ed-Ux3DhmB8]http://youtu.be/ed-Ux3DhmB8[/video]


----------



## Toddppm

Haha, I like the guy with the magic flute handed down over 3000 years! Looked like a pole saw connector actually.


----------



## tomtrees58

a nice day here on LI


----------



## tomtrees58

working at the yacht club today


----------



## tomtrees58

thear shooting a tv show pan ann


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Yooperforeman

My log cabin project.Dad and I cut the logs during the winter,had them sawed on 3 sides and started the assembling in June 2011.


----------



## Toddppm

Pretty sweet! Did you sand down the logs after it was built? How are the posts attached to the beams?


----------



## treemandan

tomtrees58 said:


> this is kool its weir gorge washington crossed the delaware river on the pa side





Down in my neck are ya? Looks like it. Lambertville? Funny you said "weir" cause up there is the wing dam . My ride starts here though.










Lake Niximixon, they will let the dam out soon, crazy rapids going down through Ralph Stover State park. There are climbing cliffs there, anybody can climb. So you go through about an hour and half of near class 4 rapids and ####, come out in New Hope into the Delware and hit the wing dam. We usually parked right there close to New Hope, lots of action and food and beer.


----------



## tomtrees58

yup i go to the golden nugget 4 times a month i will pm you next time


----------



## tomtrees58

me and the girlfriend love this place in new hope too


----------



## TeH Popcorn

Hi,

Wow this was a random picture! Hi guys this is my collection my funny picture!


Here's some of my faves:


----------



## tomtrees58

apple picking up state ny


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

peggy working hard not but it was 85 thear sunday


----------



## tomtrees58

mystic seaport this weekend


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

Levitation fad?


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## michz_fe

wood4heat said:


> Does it get any more random than turtle p#rn?



oh this is cool


----------



## tomtrees58

pennsylvania today


----------



## Toddppm

View attachment 212421

End of october , our earliest snow and this visitor came by to dump our trash out.


----------



## Toddppm

View attachment 212423
View attachment 212424

Would love to get inside this place someday


----------



## LAH

And what is this place?



Toddppm said:


> View attachment 212423
> View attachment 212424
> 
> Would love to get inside this place someday


----------



## Toddppm

The Divine Lorraine Hotel in Philadelphia. Was there last month and saw it, just did a search and got some info. Was built in 1890's and last occupied in 1999, got gutted for the architectural elements around 2006.


----------



## LAH

Thanks, must have been a nice place in it's time.


----------



## dancan

A bit of Nova Scotia .


----------



## dancan

One of my favorite pics of 2011 , Pioneerguy600 delimbing a spruce , he's over 6' and look how tall the branches are .


----------



## banshee67

dancan said:


> One of my favorite pics of 2011 , Pioneerguy600 delimbing a spruce , he's over 6' and look how tall the branches are .




i know its obviously not the case, but at first glance it looks like hes barefoot


----------



## dancan

Well , he is pretty tough . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

tomtrees58 said:


> pennsylvania today



You can see that almost everday here.


----------



## treeman75

dancan said:


> A bit of Nova Scotia .



Looks good, I love a good IPA! My ancestors got off the boat at Nova Scotia from Ireland.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## LAH




----------



## esshup

LAH, nice group! (1K)

Here's a collection of random pics!
Cartridge on right is a .308





Cartridge on the left goes in this:





Anybody have an idea how old this 12 ga. shell is?





From the pond in the back yard. It was tagged and released. 28.5" 15.98# Channel Cat





Old and new


----------



## jamied




----------



## jamied




----------



## esshup

Couple more....

19" long, 19" around





Mmmmmmm...... good!





She's all growed up now





Old partners M3 that'll be on Pass Time in Feb.













2008 Wy antelope


----------



## jamied

One last bit of randomness:


----------



## LAH

esshup said:


> 19" long, 19" around



Nice, what was the weight? Were was it caught?


----------



## esshup

Northern Wi. near Presque Isle. It was a snidge over 6#. It was caught the week after labor day weekend, I wonder what it would have weighed pre-spawn.

What's your set-up for punching paper at 1K? Great group BTW.


----------



## LAH

esshup said:


> Northern Wi. near Presque Isle. It was a snidge over 6#. It was caught the week after labor day weekend, I wonder what it would have weighed pre-spawn.
> 
> What's your set-up for punching paper at 1K? Great group BTW.



The rifle is an old Hart Gun, number 28 chambered for 6.5-284 with a Burris Scope. Nothing fancy even a wooden stock.


----------



## esshup

I don't care what it looks like as long as it shoots.

Nice!


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## tomtrees58

banshee67 said:


>


your wedding pic


----------



## WesternSaw

banshee67 said:


>


Boy, I would hate to see a funeral wherever that is.
Lawrence


----------



## Toddppm

You know you're screwed if you walk into a clearing and see that parade coming.


----------



## banshee67

*nature in NJ*

how bout this shagbark growing out of the river on top of the rocks?





little stream/waterfall coming down the 'mountain'





deer just hangin out





my cat's cherry tree - shes about 12ft up, and at least 12 years old (not sure exact age)


----------



## cjcocn

I stopped here on purpose.


----------



## LAH

cjcocn said:


> I stopped here on purpose.



:bang::bang::bang:Tuff :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tomtrees58

greenport LI


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

tomtrees58 said:


>



Turntable????


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## banshee67

stihl sawing said:


>



this guy isnt Merican, who cares about him ..


----------



## stihl sawing

banshee67 said:


> this guy isnt Merican, who cares about him ..


His Dog does.


----------



## treeclimber101

banshee67 said:


>



I gotta say I wish that the guy with the RPG and red helmet was walking in a bit further in front


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I gotta say I wish that the guy with the RPG and red helmet was walking in a bit further in front



I know right, lol! Looks like a Somalian wedding is in the works, check out the bride, smokin hot.


----------



## vincem77

Saw these pics today. Art made from wood chips


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## jefflovstrom

I already knew that!


Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> The Divine Lorraine Hotel in Philadelphia. Was there last month and saw it, just did a search and got some info. Was built in 1890's and last occupied in 1999, got gutted for the architectural elements around 2006.



I been in there a few times, its in a rough neighborhood. You must have been around the Parkway and took a wrong turn.


----------



## treemandan

tomtrees58 said:


>



Dam, ole Tom be workin his pole even on his day off!


----------



## Toddppm

treemandan said:


> I been in there a few times, its in a rough neighborhood. You must have been around the Parkway and took a wrong turn.



Haha, Nah, I was exploring while I had some time after class at Morris Arboretum. Came down Germantown from up north, that got sketchy pretty fast in that area. Went from there all the way up Frankford/Rooselvelt Ave. to my hotel by 276 on Halloween night, only had to detour for shootings in the street 2 times


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> Haha, Nah, I was exploring while I had some time after class at Morris Arboretum. Came down Germantown from up north, that got sketchy pretty fast in that area. Went from there all the way up Frankford/Rooselvelt Ave. to my hotel by 276 on Halloween night, only had to detour for shootings in the street 2 times



That must have been a long drive.


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I gotta say I wish that the guy with the RPG and red helmet was walking in a bit further in front



Ha, love that helmet! Seriously, I would not want to mess with that group! Unless I was in an abrams M1 A1 a mile away!


----------



## banshee67




----------



## Urban Forester

View attachment 227506


Looks like all the money I spent on "attack dog" training didn't is right down the toilet...


----------



## avason

banshee67 said:


>



Very cool stuff!


----------



## banshee67




----------



## psuiewalsh

banshee67 said:


>



Just saying I could prob stop a saw with the chain brake on too.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## tomtrees58

out east today port jefferson LI


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

Was here this week for a day and back, long drive!
View attachment 235946


----------



## Toddppm

Cherry trees are pretty tough I guess until they rot and fall apart.
Saw this when I parked to check messages, had driven by many times and didn't notice it before.
View attachment 235947


----------



## Toddppm

another Cherry, not sure I would have kept it this long if it was in my yard.


----------



## LAH

Location of the big chair?


----------



## Toddppm

Cuba, MO, the words largest rocking chair:cool2:


----------



## LAH

Been right by there several times on I-44 headed to Miami, OK.


----------



## tomtrees58

opcorn:


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Toddppm

Was a 100+ heat index today? Didn't seem too bad but this was nice at the end of the day. Best $100 I've spent so far this summer for my daughters kiddie pool :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Was a 100+ heat index today? Didn't seem too bad but this was nice at the end of the day. Best $100 I've spent so far this summer for my daughters kiddie pool :msp_tongue:



How cool is that!
Jeff


----------



## banshee67




----------



## Adkpk

How much for the car?


----------



## LAH

Adkpk said:


> How much for the car?



You be cruel. HEE HEE


----------



## NHlocal

banshee67 said:


>



.....I couldn't help it, I laughed out loud,  
.....it's really funny and really sad at the same time.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tomtrees58

6 am this morning


----------



## tomtrees58

east hampton LI


----------



## tomtrees58

the end of LI


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

top of the light house


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

montauk harbor


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## NHlocal

WOW, great "random" pictures! Looked like a beautiful day to be out "sight seeing". :msp_thumbup:


----------



## LAH

Great pictures Tom.


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks:msp_thumbup:


----------



## derwoodii

A few from aroud the garden

The horse Primmy is a paddock guest and the sheep, Shaun is a adopted pet. The Peacok named Andrew he adopted us some months ago, came from we dont know he's nice but peacock #### is really big black n sticky so I kinda wish he move on.

oh n the chickens well they just run n rule the place


----------



## Rookie1

That sure is a colorful chicken! LOL. My sister in law used to raise them and I love their call. Really nice place you have there.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## derwoodii

Rookie1 said:


> That sure is a colorful chicken! LOL. My sister in law used to raise them and I love their call. Really nice place you have there.:msp_thumbup:



Thanks sport yeah that peacok trys to get it on with the chickens with his feathers and call amazin cry they have too its kinda werid and upsets the rooster heaps


----------



## Toddppm

Rookie1 said:


> That sure is a colorful chicken! LOL. My sister in law used to raise them and I love their call. Really nice place you have there.:msp_thumbup:



and a shaggy ass pony!


----------



## tomtrees58

rember the tv show batman from the 60s well ? this is wayne manner


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## derwoodii

> rember the tv show batman from the 60s well ? this is wayne manner



Stately Wayne manor,,, thats so cool,,,, Now find us the Thunder birds home and island with the palms tree run way:msp_tongue:


----------



## tomtrees58

well how about L I sound after a good day of fishing


----------



## tomtrees58

heres another one this ones from batman for ever with jim carrey


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

tomtrees58 said:


>


on the way to quakertown pa


----------



## tomtrees58

new hope pa


----------



## NHlocal

*I forgot I had these, they're from '09, if you guess the location you get a triple orange grin atta boy.....*:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sinawali

One of my favorite places


----------



## Toddppm

NHlocal said:


> *I forgot I had these, they're from '09, if you guess the location you get a triple orange grin atta boy.....*:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Cambodia/Vietnam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinawali said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, is that an abondoned hospital or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## sinawali

Yes, it is an old psychatry, was closed because several murders break out over the years.
It is called "Beelitz Heilstätten".


----------



## Toddppm

Probably a good thing it was closed with those kinds of problems!


----------



## NHlocal

Toddppm said:


> NHlocal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot I had these, they're from '09, if you guess the location you get a triple orange grin atta boy.....*:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Cambodia/Vietnam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....impressive, you're close.....that definitely deserves a double orange grin atta boy!
> 
> *ATTA BOY!!*:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My company sent me over to help out a "new" plant the parent company had set up, I work in the aerospace industry making spherical rod end bearings for planes, jets, helicopters, etc,.....pretty interesting stuff. My interpreter took me "fishing" on one of the weekends. :msp_thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## derwoodii

sinawali said:


> One of my favorite places



Meinst du das order sagst du das nur so??? :msp_wink:


----------



## sinawali

I like this place very much. Always spend hours there to making pictures and walking through the old buildings
(Meine ich auch so, ist sehr nice dort)


----------



## stihldriver

Toddppm said:


> NHlocal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot I had these, they're from '09, if you guess the location you get a triple orange grin atta boy.....*:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Cambodia/Vietnam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, is that an abondoned hospital or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht so nach Doktorspielchen aus Grins
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve NW WI

A couple old Pioneer bars I picked up last weekend:


----------



## tomtrees58

strasburg pa this weekend


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## NHlocal

.....nice pics.....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DrTszap

Nice place *Not* to visit...







(Wilderness Height Sanitarium aka "Starvation Heights")

and the mad doctor...






(Linda Burfield Hazzard, MD)

Nasty piece of work that operated a 'fasting cure' sanatarium in my hometown a century ago... Makes the three-toed, inbred, backwoods redneck meth-heads that infest Olalla now look almost human... (given that most of Dr. Hazzard's patients died of starvation in 2-3 months, while the average meth-head will last a couple of years...)


----------



## Toddppm

Well, speaking of sanitariums...













This is the abandoned part of Bryce mental hospital in Tuscalooosa right next to Univ. Alabama. Went last week to check out the school with my daughter. Would have loved to get inside this place but figured it wouldn't help her in admissions if we got arrested. We drove around and I took pics from the car, she decided to jump out and get a pic of the entrance as we were leaving and Barney Fife was pulling up and yelled at her :msp_tongue: Signs all at the entrance saying no pictures, must sign in, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Toddppm

Cool Frank Lloyd Wright inspired house by Alfred Parker on the lake, just got rebuilt. Felt like a dumbass driving through this part of town, was wondering why there was so many blank lots and new buildings going up........you can distinctly see the path the tornado took through the center of this area wiping out everything completely last year. So close to the school its unreal.








and a stump at a restaurant up the street


----------



## Toddppm

tomtrees58 said:


>



They had one of those exact pumps inside this restaurant near Natural Bridge, Va. we ate at last week. Was a cool little place, looked like Happy Days inside! Had an old ice cream parlor and soda fountain there too.


----------



## RacerX

They say that the best camera is the one that you have in your pocket. I only had a point and shoot (Nikon P7100) but still managed to capture the magnificent clouds highlighted by the setting sun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

RacerX said:


> They say that the best camera is the one that you have in your pocket. I only had a point and shoot (Nikon P7100) but still managed to capture the magnificent clouds highlighted by the setting sun.



I stole it.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NHlocal

RacerX said:


> They say that the best camera is the one that you have in your pocket. I only had a point and shoot (Nikon P7100) but still managed to capture the magnificent clouds highlighted by the setting sun.



WOW! That is a GREAT picture!!!


----------



## derwoodii

Lost then found a little bushy possum recovered from a fallen tree today now safe at a critter hostel.


----------



## NHlocal

derwoodii said:


> Lost then found a little bushy possum recovered from a fallen tree today now safe at a critter hostel.



You've got a little cutie there.....:cute:


----------



## derwoodii

NHlocal said:


> You've got a little cutie there.....:cute:



they turn in your racoon like critters all teeth n claws n smell bashing about in the nite


----------



## derwoodii

storm front passing Melbourne bay Victoria OZ last week 






and one bigger same place from some years back


----------



## H 2 H

This is what I do (some times) around the west coast





















This pic put me on my first cover shot on a Nation Mag 






Can you say dirt in your face


----------



## Toddppm

That's got to be hellacious fun.....that is until you go flipping down the racetrack:hmm3grin2orange: Just kidding , don't want to jinx you :msp_tongue: have done my fair share of flipping down the track on my dirtbikes


----------



## sgrizz

tomtrees58 said:


> on the way to quakertown pa



great pictures tom ! The saw on the pole in the picture would it on route 313 to q. town? If it is i go by there every time.


----------



## tomtrees58

sgrizz said:


> great pictures tom ! The saw on the pole in the picture would it on route 313 to q. town? If it is i go by there every time.



yes at the bottom of the hill


----------



## NHlocal

Trip to the Maine coast last week.....


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> Trip to the Maine coast last week.....



Nice pics. We like the Maine lighthouses. And the sailing ships. We hope to get back up that way in a couple months.


----------



## RacerX

This must a popular photo spot. I seemed to remeber seeing photo's of this somewhere. I flipped through an old photography book and there it was. Nice job.


----------



## LAH

45-70 lead.


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## derwoodii

Got to go sking with the boy last weekend tip top day down under a snow dump had just past but was 1st days of spring so down to T shirts by afternoon.
















Oh these are Ozzy snow gum trees found on our mountains hmm er oh well small hills for you guys Mount Baw Baw Alpine Resort


----------



## LAH

Snow looks good from here.:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

derwoodii said:


> Got to go sking with the boy last weekend tip top day down under a snow dump had just past but was 1st days of spring so down to T shirts by afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh these are Ozzy snow gum trees found on our mountains hmm er oh well small hills for you guys Mount Baw Baw Alpine Resort
> 
> 
> 
> Never would have thought you'd be one to "slide sideways" down a mountain, very nice. :msp_thumbup: Great pics.
> I spent many years "draggin' my knuckles", I always liked one board better than two.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## derwoodii

> Never would have thought you'd be one to "slide sideways" down a mountain, very nice. :msp_thumbup: Great pics.
> I spent many years "draggin' my knuckles", I always liked one board better than two.....:hmm3grin2orange:




Ha :cool2:twas once a decent skier many moons a ago, this great day was to bring home my memory's n share the with son, the story to tell here
http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-339.htm#post3817825


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## FSburt

derwoodii said:


> storm front passing Melbourne bay Victoria OZ last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one bigger same place from some years back





Very cool photos they would make nice posters to hang up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## NHlocal

treeclimber101 said:


>



Nice face.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## formationrx




----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


>



Looks like he's just waiting for something to get close enough to bite the #### out of!


----------



## treeclimber101

It's a she , we got her last year from a bull dog rescue in Louisiana , prolly wanna of the coolest dogs we've had yet , loves the windows in the car !


----------



## treeclimber101

prolly one of my favorites


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

We are a sports orientated family if you can see and I figured since tues was the 11th I thought the one was fitting


----------



## treeclimber101

and this is just for good measure , the customer actually saw me wearing there ex trees face and came out laughing ! So she took a pic and said she would post it to Facebook LOL , so I got that going for me !


----------



## treeclimber101

took this one the day my bike took a #### on the side of the road , my poor father in law had to ride my ass all the way home for a plug wire


----------



## NHlocal

All great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Doc Hickory

*Virginia mountains*

Taken last fall.


----------



## treeclimber101

2012 12u champs sponsored and asst. coached by yours truly ! A very proud parent and coach for sure


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 253257
My two boys were playing under my daughters crib and one of them hit the button that lowers the side and got stuck. I had to get a pic before I let them out.


----------



## Toddppm

That boy on the right looks like he'll never forget you took the time to take a picture first! Sleep with one eye open daddy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

I think about how lucky you guys are that live out east. It seems like alot of you can travel a couple hours and see alot. The midwest is pretty boring.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 253263
This is a guy that works and is a great tree man. Alot of times I look at him and laugh because he looks like one of the characters in the sherrill catalog.


----------



## treeclimber101

today my son was off school and came to work with me , it was nice , and the others were just random nice pics , well at least I think there pretty cool


----------



## NHlocal

treeman75 said:


> I think about how lucky you guys are that live out east. It seems like alot of you can travel a couple hours and see alot. The midwest is pretty boring.



.....I don't know, doesn't look too boring to me.....nice pic. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## derwoodii

mate bought a sail boat 32 foota & took me and it out to shake down the motor gear and what rope does what. Twas a grey but calm Port Phillip bay off Melbourne city, we got some wind later and all worked as expected roll on summer sailing


----------



## Steve NW WI

The view out the back door at work tonight. There's up to a half dozen of em out there some evenings.


----------



## Toddppm

dumpsters, pine trees, barrels???


----------



## LAH

Toddppm said:


> dumpsters, pine trees, barrels???



Deer.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sorry, cell phone pic. I thought it was clearer than it came out. Next time I'll remember to stalk closer. They're pretty used to people and don't spook anywhere near as easy as the ones that get shot at around home.


----------



## Toddppm

Those deer up there have some good camouflage, I can't see even 1, unless they're in their Halloween Pine tree costumes


----------



## treeclimber101

I took my son and his alter ego "Herman" fishing LOL we caught #### but Herman grabbed 2 small mouth and a monster cat man I hate Herman lol






then junior was at the liquor store with mom and met 2 eagles cheerleaders shaaaaa lucky


----------



## treeclimber101

lucky lucky dog !


----------



## husabud

View attachment 254646


Doesn't anybody hunt anymore? Crappy pic but I saw it right off.


----------



## Toddppm

husabud said:


> View attachment 254646
> 
> 
> Doesn't anybody hunt anymore? Crappy pic but I saw it right off.



That old bale of straw? Yeah but can you spot the little kid in this picture? :msp_scared:


----------



## husabud

Toddppm said:


> That old bale of straw? Yeah but can you spot the little kid in this picture? :msp_scared:




No but I see four puppies.:msp_wink:


----------



## LAH

45 Colt Lead


----------



## Marc

*More Marc in the backcountry*

Nice day for a ski tour in an undisclosed location...






Nice day for Marc to dig a post hole also. And for his friend to render assistance by laughing and taking his picture.






Hi! What's in that magic flashy light box thingy anyway? (yes, I pretty much always look that confused, no, I don't think I was stoned at the time.)






The romanticism surrounding backcountry skiing is soon lost when you actually go out and do it. Always uphill, bad weather most of the time, occasionally getting lost on a knife edge ridge looking for something just a touch softer than boiler steel.


----------



## Marc

But then, occasionally, you find bliss. And it all becomes worthwhile-































And as the sun wanes, we have to say goodbye to our terrain






And goodbye to our friendly northern creatures:


----------



## Dad2FourWI

WOW.... beautiful pics!!!!

Makes me wish I was young again!!!!!! <grin>

Well, maybe I would not have been that adventurous even back then!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## treeclimber101

this is my change holder on the dash of my dump truck , he has ridden with me for almost 10 years in various trucks , but where I am he is and we've been in a few good accidents together


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> this is my change holder on the dash of my dump truck , he has ridden with me for almost 10 years in various trucks , but where I am he is and we've been in a few good accidents together



I gave you a 'Like' because you need it,,,,LOL!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I gave you a 'Like' because you need it,,,,LOL!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I chose to be a middle bench passenger today and we were almost 2 hours from the shop , so as we were lurching down 95 loading with chips and dragging the. Chipper I had nothing more to watch then him , and he's always there looking out the back window watching for creepers


----------



## deevo

*Rail line brush trimmer*

Well I was waiting at the railroad crossing the other day and this thing comes along! Talk about an easy job for the operator!


----------



## bomar

*awesome flushcut with a rip to*

lol damn hacks they probaly just sliced the whole leg out 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/34444_468406262817_1974672_n.jpg


----------



## bomar

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g317/H2H_PHOTOS/DSC_7020Small.jpg


hey H2H you ever race the 1/4 mile track in cottage grove, Oregon or the lebanon, oregon track


----------



## LAH

M-70 Winchester, 30-06, NOE Mould 311284 214Gr. RN sized .311, 32 grs. of a surplus 4895.


----------



## mountainmandan

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/79927-140.htm

Pic of the fall colors 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LAH

Looks like WV in places Dan.


----------



## NHlocal

LAH said:


> M-70 Winchester, 30-06, NOE Mould 311284 214Gr. RN sized .311, 32 grs. of a surplus 4895.



Nice grouping, :msp_thumbup: what distance are you shooting from?


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a nice foliage shot I took two weeks ago at the property I'm cutting Oak from.....


----------



## H 2 H

bomar said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g317/H2H_PHOTOS/DSC_7020Small.jpg
> 
> 
> hey H2H you ever race the 1/4 mile track in cottage grove, Oregon or the lebanon, oregon track



I've to CC about 3 times each year for the last 10 - 12 years. I usually hit all the tracks in Oregon every year but this last year only Lebanon 






Blew my mind two years ago when I saw these race &#%$ on the track


----------



## LAH

NHlocal said:


> Nice grouping, :msp_thumbup: what distance are you shooting from?



Wish it was a 100 yards but it was 50.


----------



## NHlocal

LAH said:


> Wish it was a 100 yards but it was 50.



.....that still ain't too bad.....


----------



## LAH

NHlocal said:


> .....that still ain't too bad.....



I fired the same load at 100 yards & it was 2" but like I said the scope had a bunch of parallax. Also I didn't take many pains casting those, plus it was the first load I tried. The Lyman 311284 bullet is known for accuracy so I need to work a little harder if I could only get away from firewood for a while. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Toddppm

My youngest daughter, only 2nd time on the bike, 1rst was 1 year ago for about 5 minutes!


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## Halligan

tomtrees58 said:


>



Visited this museum over the summer. Very large and very impressive.


----------



## ReggieT

WOW!
What kinda tree & saw is that?



NHlocal said:


> .....I don't know, doesn't look too boring to me.....nice pic. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

ReggieT said:


> WOW!
> What kinda tree & saw is that?



The tree is a Silver Maple(Acer Saccharinum), I think the saw is a Dolmar.....not sure. :help:


----------



## PhilMcWoody

View attachment 268847


Last cuts at sunset ... spot the arborist taking down the tree, limb by limb.


----------



## leadarrows




----------



## Pete D

My woodburner stove.


----------



## Toddppm

Inside a hollow tree we cut down


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## ReggieT

Hmm...wish I had a can full of them...Catfish & Bass love em down my way!:msp_love:




Toddppm said:


> Inside a hollow tree we cut down


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## 4x4American

My 362 at rest from helping clear out trailways and trees that fell on the sap lines.. View attachment 270260


----------



## Youngbuck20

4x4American said:


> My 362 at rest from helping clear out trailways and trees that fell on the sap lines.. View attachment 270260


Are those grips on the handle/throttle?


----------



## 4x4American

Youngbuck20 said:


> Are those grips on the handle/throttle?


Yup, its skateboard griptape that i got from the local bicycle shop. I have it wrapped all the way around. I made a thread on it awhile back. It's been on there for awhile now and doesn't appear to want to go anywhere. I love it. Here's a link to that thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/212322.htm


----------



## NHlocal

.....doing some "equipment repair".....







.....and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## LAH




----------



## dpavlock

*Backyard Buck*

View attachment 270999

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=270999&d=1357100809


----------



## esshup

That's a tall 8!


----------



## NHlocal

dpavlock said:


> View attachment 270999
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=270999&d=1357100809



Nice rack!!!


----------



## derwoodii

sun sails


----------



## dpavlock

Momma and fawns


----------



## treeman75

ReggieT said:


> WOW!
> What kinda tree & saw is that?



The tree is a silver maple and the saw is an echo.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Toddppm said:


> Inside a hollow tree we cut down



The truffles look truffly, but elsewise, how do you know what's dirt and what's truffle dust?


----------



## Toddppm

Is that what you call those grubs, truffles? Hear they're good eating, I've been tempted but haven't done it yet:sick: Looked like all digested wood/dirt to me.


----------



## derwoodii

this is the melted alloy from car wheel rim after the 2009 very bad wild forest fires in my state, we lost BIL 








pools of silver were left were the car wheels would of been and some had ran like melted snow.


----------



## derwoodii

Installing powerful owl box last weekend Powerful Owl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















I'm really thinking about getting some decent ascending gear like a ART lock jack the old prusiik knots not helping me @50 years + when dragging ma sorry ass up rope over dirty old rough bark forest trees.


----------



## derwoodii

dear wife spanking the bull eye


----------



## LAH

And pretty girl shootin' what?


----------



## derwoodii

LAH said:


> And pretty girl shootin' what?



Remington 7615 a bit pimped with stock grip n shield oh that's a magpul 20 pinned to 10 rounds as down here our mag cap limit


----------



## Cinch




----------



## thenorth

Have a trip inside Daytona.

[video=youtube;s5zzzMUCNp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5zzzMUCNp4[/video]

I done this on Jan 20th..... will have more to come..
John


----------



## IPLUMB

*10 Point Shed I've Been Watching*

Don't know why they uploaded upside down?:bang:


----------



## Youngbuck20

View attachment 275675
doin some wood tryin to get rid of this damn cold! View attachment 275676
wondering how many more rows I'll go through before I find a family of squirrels.


----------



## ReggieT

Youngbuck20 said:


> View attachment 275675
> doin some wood tryin to get rid of this damn cold! View attachment 275676
> wondering how many more rows I'll go through before I find a family of squirrels.


Lol...would that be a mighty Friskars resting by your splits there?


----------



## Youngbuck20

ReggieT said:


> Lol...would that be a mighty Friskars resting by your splits there?



Why yes good sir I believe it is the mighty fiskars! Absolutely love that little thing! Most of that wood is pine (don't ask it's the father in laws) so its splits like a hot knife through butter! Splits up some nice kindling too. I want the x-27 but everything is already split so maybe next year!


----------



## ReggieT

Youngbuck20 said:


> Why yes good sir I believe it is the mighty fiskars! Absolutely love that little thing! Most of that wood is pine (don't ask it's the father in laws) so its splits like a hot knife through butter! Splits up some nice kindling too. I want the x-27 but everything is already split so maybe next year!



Awesome!...I'm headed to grab the X-27 this weekend...I've got some Hedge which has been sitting for about 2 months now, that needs some drastic reduction in diameter & circumference...and I don't feel like being mauled by my maul!:tongue2:


----------



## Youngbuck20

A hedge that needs reducing with an X-27? There's something I'm not picking up here lol a maul is half the reason my shoulders are destroyed!


----------



## treeclimber101

yea I won't touch your bone again


----------



## Toddppm

Saw this in D.C. yesterday, hard to beileve they would go through all of that work on the body and then deface that nice car with this uhh face...


----------



## NHlocal

Toddppm said:


> Saw this in D.C. yesterday, hard to beileve they would go through all of that work on the body and then deface that nice car with this uhh face...



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## ReggieT

Toddppm said:


> Saw this in D.C. yesterday, hard to beileve they would go through all of that work on the body and then deface that nice car with this uhh face...


Cool Car...Cool Prez...amid 1865 mindsets.


----------



## treeclimber101

Gm owes it all too Obama it should of been made of gold . :msp_scared:


----------



## derwoodii

family road trip & chopper flight over 12 Apostles Victorian coast & zip lining otway fly forest walk The Otway Fly Tree Top Adventures - Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Youngbuck20

Looks like you couldnt have picked a nicer day! Very cool!


----------



## NHlocal

Awesome pics!  
That's some beautiful looking country you've got down there. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wood_you_mind?

*Burn baby burn*

View attachment 276817
Finished the house and don't have to use this Sh*thouse any more! Wifey lit the match, never seen her so happy!


----------



## Youngbuck20

That must have smelt awesome!


----------



## woody49705

View attachment 280136


----------



## woody49705

View attachment 280137


----------



## derwoodii

woody49705 said:


> View attachment 280137



oh dear mixed marriages i see 3 saws 2 brands so which is it woody?:msp_razz:


----------



## woody49705

derwoodii said:


> oh dear mixed marriages i see 3 saws 2 brands so which is it woody?:msp_razz:



Yes !!


----------



## Hedgerow

..







Gotta love these things...
:amazed:


----------



## PhilMcWoody

That's funny ... also noticed a thorny-ass tree few men would want to climb, and few male dogs would want to take the risk of pissing on, today 

Guess it's some kind of locust?


----------



## scotclayshooter

My wee man, Bradley Gunn with my Brad Gun.....


----------



## Hedgerow

PhilMcWoody said:


> That's funny ... also noticed a thorny-ass tree few men would want to climb, and few male dogs would want to take the risk of pissing on, today
> 
> Guess it's some kind of locust?



Yup... Honey Locust...
Miserable things indeed...


----------



## Oldmaple

PhilMcWoody said:


> That's funny ... also noticed a thorny-ass tree few men would want to climb, and few male dogs would want to take the risk of pissing on, today
> 
> Guess it's some kind of locust?



Our beautiful native Honey Locust before the bred the thorns and seed pods out of them. Worked on a few of them over the years. Would rather climb them than most hawthorns. Been trying to get some to grow on the north part of my property cause the deer love the pods. No luck yet.


----------



## derwoodii

1963 Peterbilt imported to OZ & restored to original production line specs












so why am I thinkin about Dennis Weaver?






A. "ya can't catch me on the grade"


----------



## Hedgerow

derwoodii said:


> 1963 Peterbilt imported to OZ & restored to original production line specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why am I thinkin about Dennis Weaver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. "ya can't catch me on the grade"



Sweet Pete...
Someone needs to move the steering wheel over to the other side though...
:msp_wink:


----------



## winland

My first thought was "Sonny Pruitt" but he drove a 1973 Kenworth W925


----------



## DavdH




----------



## derwoodii

air show down under

AIRSHOW 2013 - AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL AIRSHOW AND AEROSPACE & DEFENCE EXPOSITION - 26 February to 3 March 2013 GEELONG VICTORIA

head to head chicken with dynamite and fuel going off under them 






F22 looking harmless,,,,, that birds just nuts scary






Top guns goose dreams on


----------



## Hedgerow

And I wondered where all those bees were coming from...











Yep... That'd be it...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> And I wondered where all those bees were coming from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... That'd be it...



How much honey did you get out of that thing?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> How much honey did you get out of that thing?



None... I was hoping they could use it to make it through till spring... If it were spring, I'da gone back at night and sneaked a comb or two :msp_thumbup:
I like honey bees... Industrious little critters...


----------



## LAH




----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


>



SWC's for???
.357??? 38???


----------



## LAH

Hedgerow said:


> SWC's for???
> .357??? 38???



44 & 475.


----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


> 44 & 475.



The window sill of my office...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> The window sill of my office...



Nice .50 there in the center.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Nice .50 there in the center.



Sorta makes the 300 win mag next to it look small eh?


----------



## yardguy26

*my 2012 duramax lifted and washed*

View attachment 283422
View attachment 283423


----------



## rheima

*Peterbilt*



derwoodii said:


> 1963 Peterbilt imported to OZ & restored to original production line specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why am I thinkin about Dennis Weaver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. "ya can't catch me on the grade"



One of my favorite movies also!



Ray


----------



## derwoodii

story to tell here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/175005-529.htm#post4217043


----------



## RacerX

Thinking about some spring flowers and my friendly bug catchers...


----------



## NHlocal

The Praying Mantis is a fascinating creature, and a "friendly bug catcher".  
AWESOME PICTURE!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## LAH




----------



## RacerX

NHlocal said:


> The Praying Mantis is a fascinating creature, and a "friendly bug catcher".
> AWESOME PICTURE!!! :msp_w00t:




Thanks! I too find them fascinating. I've been putting egg sacks around my yard in the spring to try and populate them. So far I've only seen one adult. Here's a sack from last year:


----------



## 1stgenfarmboy

I unknowingly brought in a sac on a cedar tree for Christmas one year, we had little bright green
fry all over the house, kinda cool i thought.


----------



## treebutler

*Random cowhead bike with turn signal eyes*

View attachment 285403


----------



## NHlocal

1stgenfarmboy, 
welcome to Arboristsite!  
What did the rest of your family think of the "gift" you brought in? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1stgenfarmboy

we live on a farm so it was ok, my wife is ok with just about anything but beeing arm-pit deep in the wrong end of a cow.

did anyone ever notice that when you look at a PM eggsac the right way it looks just like a barn owls face.

and thanks for the welcome

Dar


----------



## treebutler

*Driftwood horse*

View attachment 285731


----------



## Hedgerow

.


----------



## derwoodii

wood carving old pine stump log the other sides a butterfly 








and a bit of fun at my state GTG


----------



## Hedgerow

Finally found a use for these...


----------



## leadarrows

Hedgerow said:


> Finally found a use for these...



I thought they were hat racks.


----------



## LAH

Sizing the 284 Winchester.


----------



## NHlocal

LAH said:


> Sizing the 284 Winchester.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Welcome to spring in the Ozarks...

[video=youtube;DYYJLSLO_ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYJLSLO_ME&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]


----------



## LAH

Processing the 284


----------



## Hedgerow

A sign Lumberjackchef carved up for me...


----------



## husabud

Hedgerow said:


> A sign Lumberjackchef carved up for me...



I want one?


----------



## Hedgerow

husabud said:


> I want one?



It's about 8' long...


----------



## Hedgerow

It was a beautiful evening last night... 78 degrees and light breeze...






There was a storm moving in...


----------



## Hedgerow

And I woke up to this...


----------



## LAH

Geez Hack you have plenty of water.


----------



## rheima

*weather*



Hedgerow said:


> And I woke up to this...



Looks the same in Iowa!


Ray


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## derwoodii

Anzac day down under I grew on some Lone pines last few years & planted one at my gun club on a veterans 303 day.

Lone Pine (tree) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






As next year is 100 anniversary of Gallipolii 
We all plan to come back in hundred years time and retire our ghostly souls under the trees shade.


----------



## burningwood

*Stacking Today........*

I grabbed a split to put on top of the stack when I saw this.View attachment 293837


----------



## derwoodii

angophoras at Bradleys Head Mosman‏ Sydney southern hemisphere planet earth outer spiral galaxy got one star turn left at crab nebula the natives be mostly harmless thou trees are fantastic sumthin to do with the atmosphere


----------



## NHlocal

WOW! :jawdrop: Beautiful!


----------



## Toddppm

This = no fun


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok what is it?:msp_confused:


----------



## Toddppm

Oil dipstick tube on my 07 Chevy 2500. Didn't realize it was rusted out until I checked the oil and stick came out dry?! Went right through the side. 
Took almost 3 hours to replace, broke off right at the 2nd lip nearly flush with the block. Finally figured out I had a bolt exctractor that fit inside it just enough to get it turning and pulled out after a while. Was having nightmares of having to take it to the dealer and getting dry humped.
Checked my other 07-same project will have to be done soon on it  at least I think I can do it faster this time!


----------



## stihl sawing

Toddppm said:


> Oil dipstick tube on my 07 Chevy 2500. Didn't realize it was rusted out until I checked the oil and stick came out dry?! Went right through the side.
> Took almost 3 hours to replace, broke off right at the 2nd lip nearly flush with the block. Finally figured out I had a bolt exctractor that fit inside it just enough to get it turning and pulled out after a while. Was having nightmares of having to take it to the dealer and getting dry humped.
> Checked my other 07-same project will have to be done soon on it  at least I think I can do it faster this time!


Ouch, that would be a tough job.


----------



## Hedgerow

Toddppm said:


> Oil dipstick tube on my 07 Chevy 2500. Didn't realize it was rusted out until I checked the oil and stick came out dry?! Went right through the side.
> Took almost 3 hours to replace, broke off right at the 2nd lip nearly flush with the block. Finally figured out I had a bolt exctractor that fit inside it just enough to get it turning and pulled out after a while. Was having nightmares of having to take it to the dealer and getting dry humped.
> Checked my other 07-same project will have to be done soon on it  at least I think I can do it faster this time!



Why are they rusting out??? :msp_confused:


----------



## Toddppm

We plow snow, what little we get anyways. They use alot of chemicals on the roads here. I clean the trucks pretty good but don't clean the engine bay, guess I need to do that too.
Pretty thin piece of metal for that part though, even if it wasn't broken must be a ##### to get out as it goes down in there pretty far with an oring seal.


----------



## Hedgerow

Toddppm said:


> We plow snow, what little we get anyways. They use alot of chemicals on the roads here. I clean the trucks pretty good but don't clean the engine bay, guess I need to do that too.



Aaahhh...
Our rigs stay pretty much rust free here for 15 years or so...
Was thinking about adding this one to it's big brother and calling them my fleet... :msp_wink:


----------



## LAH

My beat up Blackhawk.


----------



## NHlocal

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ft. churchill

One days worth of ripe melons from aug. 2009. Cant wait for this years crop.


----------



## LAH

NHlocal said:


> :msp_thumbup:



Thank you.


----------



## NHlocal

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Toddppm

mmmmmmmm, melons........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## LAH

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


> My beat up Blackhawk.



My favorite pistol of all... 
Luv me the blackhawk...
That one looks well worn and loved...


----------



## LAH

Hedgerow said:


> My favorite pistol of all...
> Luv me the blackhawk...
> That one looks well worn and loved...




It's been awhile since I checked the book but it should have about 8000 rounds through it. These old sixguns are well worth the money.


----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


> It's been awhile since I checked the book but it should have about 8000 rounds through it. These old sixguns are well worth the money.



They sure are...
Here's it's younger brother.






I did all my deer hunting this year with mine... 
Seems as I get older, it's more about the hunt, and less about the deer...
And the watching the sun come up with a cup of coffee...


----------



## ChainFinn

View attachment 295566
View attachment 295567


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainFinn said:


> View attachment 295566
> View attachment 295567




A tee-pee??? In Finland???
It looks cold...


----------



## ChainFinn

Well kind of, we have differetn meaning for those but yes, very similar basically.

And no, its not cold at all, ive slept in that, so that in outside there was 26 minus celsius, and i had plus 9 celcius inside, measured from 20 inch height, you can sleep there comfortably without dedicated winter sleeping bag, the fire makes it cozy and all. My favourite way to spend winter nights, definetely. Its located 8 kilomters from any neighbour, in good rabbit hunting area, and at fall the forest are good place to get black grouse as well, and mushrooms, berries etc. At winter its an hours ski trip, from car, an during summer an 2 hike, so its easy to get to all around the year.


----------



## LAH

Hedgerow said:


> They sure are...
> Here's it's younger brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all my deer hunting this year with mine...
> Seems as I get older, it's more about the hunt, and less about the deer...
> And the watching the sun come up with a cup of coffee...



I purchased a Super Blackhawk new in 1975 & sold it 30 years later. Like you I hunted with mine. That thing would do strange thing to groundhogs.


----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


> I purchased a Super Blackhawk new in 1975 & sold it 30 years later. Like you I hunted with mine. That thing would do strange thing to groundhogs.



Yup... And with a 10.5" barrel, they ain't safe at 50 yards either...:msp_wink:


----------



## derwoodii

i to like rugers


----------



## ChainFinn

View attachment 295684
View attachment 295685
View attachment 295686
View attachment 295687
View attachment 295688


----------



## ChainFinn

View attachment 295689


----------



## ChainFinn

View attachment 295690


----------



## derwoodii

ChainFinn said:


> View attachment 295690



down under we dont get that cold, how'd you start or care for mechanical's sub sub zero?


----------



## ChainFinn

Well, i dont have any coldness limits, as long as saws work, ill work too, i guess. Below 10c celcius, ill bolt on the winter cover for the intake, and if its colder, ill open the top covers hole, that allows warm water from around the cylinder fins, to pass to the carb too, or is possible, turn on the handle & carb warmers, and in more colder....like 20 minus celcius, i have the extreme cold weather top cover for one my own 55 husky,and it works well with it. Its not that much about temps, but sometimes the amount of snow that makes some issues :msp_biggrin:


----------



## LAH

derwoodii said:


> i to like rugers



Nice wood.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/05/...els-in-the-world-and-where-you-can-find-them/


----------



## psuiewalsh

ChainFinn said:


> View attachment 295690



How many CCs are those 60?


----------



## NHlocal

stihlaficionado said:


> Http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/05/...els-in-the-world-and-where-you-can-find-them/



Amazing, awesome, BEAUTIFUL!!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihlaficionado

NHlocal said:


> Amazing, awesome, BEAUTIFUL!!! :msp_ohmy:



Yes, I too was impressed. That 2nd photo reminds me of some of the places I've seen in Mobile, Al. & Pensacola, Fl


----------



## Hedgerow

A pic looking out across the road... Lotta wheat this year... Hope it don't hail too bad this June..


----------



## derwoodii

Did a day trip last week to old gold mining now tourist town in Victoria this is Thompson gold train river crossing 

Walhalla, Gippsland, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Hedgerow

derwoodii said:


> Did a day trip last week to old gold mining now tourist town in Victoria this is Thompson gold train river crossing
> 
> Walhalla, Gippsland, Victoria, Australia



How cold does it get there where you're at?


----------



## NHlocal

derwoodii said:


> Did a day trip last week to old gold mining now tourist town in Victoria this is Thompson gold train river crossing
> 
> Walhalla, Gippsland, Victoria, Australia



If it weren't for those "odd looking" trees :hmm3grin2orange: , that's a scene very similar to what you would see right here in the White mountains of New Hampsha'. 

That's a great picture!


----------



## tomtrees58

If it weren't for those "odd looking" trees yup thear not up side down:wink:


----------



## Toddppm

No matter how many times these things land on you while working outside it's still hard to get used to! Especially when they land on your head, feels like a small bird landing:msp_scared: Had one land right on my ear today and screech just as he did, that one freaked me out *and* made me jump *and* hit myself in the head trying to get it off.


----------



## derwoodii

Hedgerow said:


> How cold does it get there where you're at?



where I live is temperate mild coastal no snow little frost rare lows of 0 celcuis but we can get a few summer highs over 40c more often summer day average 28c winter 13c The pictured area is colder and on way to snow ski fields. Victoria has more snow area in winter than Switzerland but you can not use it as under forest in isolated mountains.


----------



## B Harrison

View attachment 299304


Here's another Ruger with some 225 ish Keith's that LAH cast for me many years ago.
Every slug has to be slightly re sized to fit the tight throats, but that gun really likes this load.

I probably have another Ruger somewhere around here.


----------



## B Harrison

View attachment 299305
Before

David Clement, and Cary Chapman help out with this one a little, its a gem.

View attachment 299306
After


----------



## NHlocal

Very nice.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## LAH

B Harrison said:


> David Clement, and Cary Chapman help out with this one a little, its a gem.



Those are two good ones. One can make them shoot & the other can make them fit your hand.


----------



## Hedgerow

A snack food as you cut it up for firewood...


----------



## rheima

*Mulberry wood*



Hedgerow said:


> A snack food as you cut it up for firewood...



Yes, a very good treat and a very good wood to burn but it is a little hard on chains! And after run through a bird(the berry) kind of hard on paint jobs too.


Ray


----------



## derwoodii

Hedgerow said:


> A snack food as you cut it up for firewood...



its all good till swmbo finds how hard the mulberry stains on your shirt are to git off :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

derwoodii said:


> its all good till swmbo finds how hard the mulberry stains on your shirt are to git off :msp_ohmy:



They go well with the Hedge sap that's already there...
She gave up on keeping me presentable a long time ago...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## derwoodii

been scanning me old pictures 
hang gliding Aireys inlet fairhaven Victoria hmm 88 me kite a Sting 166


----------



## brenndatomu

Hedgerow said:


> A snack food as you cut it up for firewood...




And dessert after! :msp_thumbup:View attachment 300108
View attachment 300109


----------



## Red Amor

oRRRRRR YUM
With either French vanilla icecream or our King Island cream
very noyce indeeeed waldo my boy:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Made some slabs for a friends bar top... 
Hickory... Should be very cool looking. 
3" thick x 25" wide x 9' long.


----------



## Toddppm

None of that is punky at all? I guess the rotting process will pretty much stop now that it's cut up and drying, just looks like it would fall apart and crumble.


----------



## Hedgerow

Toddppm said:


> None of that is punky at all? I guess the rotting process will pretty much stop now that it's cut up and drying, just looks like it would fall apart and crumble.



Hard as a rock, but sure looked punky. I know didly squat about wood working, but if he can get er' sealed up good, it'll make a really cool bar top... Those things are about 200 lbs each...


----------



## derwoodii

baby me so must be 1962 thanks dear mum n dad :msp_smile:


----------



## derwoodii

rode out to check the stock & fences today so heres looking back from the south dam paddock to the homestead way off in the distance







the cattle dog working hard earn his keep patrolling the wire





the herd looking ready for round up






joking lads tis only a few acres :msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

That's a very nice looking few acres you have..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

That is coffee?

I thought it was the stain you used on the gun grips! Some funky looking coffee!



Hedgerow said:


> They sure are...
> Here's it's younger brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all my deer hunting this year with mine...
> Seems as I get older, it's more about the hunt, and less about the deer...
> And the watching the sun come up with a cup of coffee...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Killing the crappy tires a few weeks ago...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=635842343111740&set=vb.100000579410319&type=3&theater


----------



## NHlocal

ValleyFirewood said:


> Killing the crappy tires a few weeks ago...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=635842343111740&set=vb.100000579410319&type=3&theater



You had to be smilin' when you were doin' that.....I was smilin' just watchin'!  
I was likin' the shredded rubber coming out of the wheel well.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

ValleyFirewood said:


> That is coffee?
> 
> I thought it was the stain you used on the gun grips! Some funky looking coffee!



Added some cow to it...
I can call it breakfast that way...


----------



## Hedgerow

Did a little chainsaw carving this Saturday...







At least it was readable...


----------



## Hedgerow

An AS member... Lumberjackchef, doing his thing Friday evening at the festival...


----------



## mrbb

here are a couple bear pic's for you's
I have a lot of bears near me, in the backyard all the time, play hell on the bird feeders for sure, but cool animals to get to watch


----------



## mrbb

here are a few random pic's


----------



## mrbb

Ok sorry about the doubles above, corrected, and will try again,
here arer a few assorted pic's


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like the judges at the fair liked my 13 year old's saw carving of a 4-H clover...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Matt, do you have a photo of the carving with the awards???????????


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Matt, do you have a photo of the carving with the awards???????????



They're sitting on the carving, but I'll see if I can get something better...
I left the fairgrounds...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> They're sitting on the carving, but I'll see if I can get something better...
> I left the fairgrounds...



just wanted to get the full effect:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

A nice NH sunset, about 20 minutes ago.....


----------



## Zebediah

*Reply*

Really really nice pictures just simply awesome no words for explain i very much like adventure & always ready to go for it even i can miss my every necessary project :msp_tongue:


----------



## derwoodii

took the kids to the bay beach where I grew up was mill pond calm day so time to skip some flat stones old dad still won the day


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> just wanted to get the full effect:hmm3grin2orange:



Here ya go Lewis...


----------



## NHlocal

I can see why the judges were impressed, so am I.....


----------



## stihl sawing

NHlocal said:


> I can see why the judges were impressed, so am I.....


+1


----------



## tomtrees58

the beach to night


----------



## NHlocal

That's what I'm talkin' about!!!  
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## derwoodii

down here its Arbor day on Sunday, we kicked it off with some school kids on Friday


----------



## LAH




----------



## Deleted member 110241

View attachment 313055


Another day in the woods @ 6 AM, the sun fighting off the early-morning fog. Perfect start of the day


----------



## NHlocal

People pay a lot of money for a view like that, I say it's priceless.....  
Thanks for posting it Markus.


----------



## mrbb

I agree, thats a great view
wish I had that view out my backyard thats for sure


----------



## Red Amor

View attachment 313711

A Huntsman spider locals call this particular type the green giant as they are the biggest of the huntsmans 
this fellows body was about three inches long and the legs spread about as big as my out streached hand would go 
Ol fat guy ( Markus Antonious Amorus ) bushname The Redfella
View attachment 313712

The view Huonville Southern Tasmania
lovely
View attachment 313713


----------



## derwoodii

tall ships are in Melbourne this weekend so we sailed over for a look there were about 5 or 6 of them thou this was the biggest








and heres a 1910 racin sloop in full sail


----------



## LAH




----------



## Hedgerow

LAH said:


>



And some would say collecting saws is an expensive proposition...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## esshup

Hedgerow said:


> And some would say collecting saws is an expensive proposition...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



It only starts to get expensive when you have all the guns that fire those different calibers!


----------



## PA Dan

One of my favorites!


----------



## LAH

PA Dan said:


> One of my favorites!



What is that?


----------



## LAH

esshup said:


> It only starts to get expensive when you have all the guns that fire those different calibers!



Not even close. :cool2:


----------



## LAH

Hedgerow said:


> And some would say collecting saws is an expensive proposition...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I need to sell at least half of those.


----------



## derwoodii

dear wife & son right now flying over some trouble lands "shields up & engage cloaking device mr sulu"


----------



## PA Dan

LAH said:


> What is that?



Kimber Ultra CDP!


----------



## PA Dan

I burned cookies tonight! Smells awesome!

View attachment 314325


----------



## rheima

*Burning cookies*



PA Dan said:


> I burned cookies tonight! Smells awesome!
> 
> View attachment 314325



Your green grass looks so good! The only things that are green in our yards are weeds and they are starting to wilt! Central Iowa is really dry-------------glad I am not a farmer!


Ray


----------



## LAH

PA Dan said:


> Kimber Ultra CDP!



Those are very nice. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410

One sweet wood pile


----------



## PA Dan




----------



## PA Dan

LAH said:


> Those are very nice. :msp_thumbup:



Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## NHlocal

Is that really as big as it looks?!? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## PA Dan

Yep! 40' rubber duck sitting in the middle of the Allegheny River in Pittsburgh PA!


----------



## derwoodii

saws vs chemical hardened hard wood pier pylons & beach sand,


I won


----------



## derwoodii

ah thats good seem i dont have to shrink pic files it does it auto


----------



## derwoodii

number1 son gits a go with my number1


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just took my son shooting, he is a addict now!


----------



## wfsdno

Just a little fun...


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

[/IMG]


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## winland

Thanks tomtrees for the photos of Ground Zero


----------



## PA Dan




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

my night work


----------



## PA Dan




----------



## Toddppm

This is how you properly overload a Toyota! That's dyed hardwood, some heavy crap.


----------



## Toddppm

Got to cross the river on the ferry the other day. Little one thought it was funny the gps showed us going through the water!


----------



## Hoowasat

White's Ferry ... been across it a few times via motorcycle. My stomping grounds are a little further upriver between Hagerstown & Williamsport.


----------



## Toddppm

Yup, Thought we'd go that way coming home from that part of Md. last weekend to check it out.


----------



## PA Dan




----------



## AlexWoods

Lovely picture Vangellis


----------



## NHlocal

AlexWoods, 
welcome to Arboristsite!


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## PA Dan




----------



## derwoodii

my ruger no1v223 - 300 yards







remmy 7615 300 yards


----------



## NHlocal

Nice pics!


----------



## brian22

Catfish my son and I caught a few weeks ago.


----------



## NHlocal

I had a "visitor" cutting firewood a couple weeks ago..... pretty "good sized" for up here in New Hampsha'.....


----------



## derwoodii

bit of stormy squall passed by my patch 60 mph winds


----------



## mrfyzv

the guy in the toilet very cool


----------



## Toddppm

Where's your link spammy?


----------



## derwoodii

got to go sking at Mt baw baw was absolute perfect day


----------



## Toddppm

It snows down under?


----------



## wndwlkr

Farm Pond Fishing


----------



## Topbuilder

After a 6 mile canoe trip we were rewarded with the perfect place to pull out and have lunch. (Polk County WI.)


----------

